# EXOTIC PARIS



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

The *Pagode du bois de Vincennes* is the seat of the Institut international bouddhique founded by Jean Sainteny who was the manager of the institute. 
It is located in a *former building* of the *exposition coloniale de 1931*, designed by the architect Louis-Hippolyte Boileau. 
On this 8 000 m² site on the edge of the lac Daumesnil are located two buildings of remarkable architecture. 
The most important one, the former house of Cameroon, was restored in 1977 and transformed in a pagoda as a place of worship. The second is the former house of Togo is slated for restoration by the City of Paris. 
It will contain a library for texts on the various Buddhist traditions.

The *Pagode de Vincennes is used by Buddhist schools* of the Parisian region and has not any religious leader.
The pagoda is a place of common worship; *it shelters the biggest Buddha of Europe*, covered with gold leaf and measuring, including its seat, more than 9 meters high. 
The Pagode hosts relics of the historical Buddha since 2008.

A Tibetan buddhist temple named Kagyu-Dzong exists in front of the Pagode de Vincennes.

The Pagode du bois de Vincennes, is located *40, route de Ceinture du Lac Daumesnil in the 12th arrondissement of Paris*.














___



Located near the metro station: Porte Dorée


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Europe's biggest Buddhist temple to open outside Paris in Bussy-Saint-Georges., East Suburb of Paris.*

With a month to go until its *official opening on 22 June 2012*, workers are adding the finishing touches to the *biggest Buddhist Temple in Europe*, situated in a special eco-friendly zone, just outside Paris.

A church, a synagogue, and a mosque in the same environmentally-friendly complex, will eventually complete this special ecumenical venture.

*The huge 8000m2 construction* in Bussy-Saint-Georges is built mostly in glass, wood, and unrefined concrete dotted with roof gardens. 
It is set amid extensive grounds filled with fruit trees.










The structure houses both a place of worship and a Buddhist cultural centre, and was designed by the Frédéric Rolland firm of architects.








An area open to the general public will include a vegetarian restaurant, and space for regular calligraphy workshops, meditation sessions and activities such as oriental tea-tasting.

There will also be four large prayer rooms with the capacity to hold a thousand worshippers, and two long cloisters leading to about forty bedrooms which can be occupied during spiritual retreats.

The building is fairly neutral in its style, with no pagoda-style architecture, and little decoration, but in the main area sits a huge Buddha, 5 metres tall, weighing 8 tonnes and made from white jade.










“The statue was hewn directly into a mountain in Burma [Myanmar] and then transported to the port of Marseilles, which at the time was on strike,” recalls architect Polly Rolland. 

“We had to organise a special convoy, and arrange cranes to position the Buddha inside the temple, before finishing the roof, because the statue wouldn’t fit through the doors.

Eighty per cent of the16-million-euro project was financed by Fo Guang Shan, a Taiwanese monastic order, and the remaining funding came from donors.

Polly Rolland describes the centre as “more cultural than religious”, and notes that “usually there are always arguments on a site, but this time, everything was managed in a spirit of total zen”.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*In the 8th arrondissement of Paris*, just down the street from the Parc Monceau, is this unexpected piece of...China. On a corner of the Place du Pérou, this 'pagoda' has been a landmark in this part of the French capital for decades.

*Ching Tsai Loo, a Chinese art collector and dealer*, transformed this 17th-c. building into a *pseudo-Asian landmark in the 1920's*. 




















*The Kagyu-Dzong center is a Buddhist center in Paris*, affiliated to the Karma Kagyu school of Tibetan Buddhism. 
This center is linked to the 17th Karmapa, Orgyen Trinley Dorje. 
It is situated in a temple of Tibetan and Bhutanese style that was inaugurated January 27, *1985, constructed nearby the "Pagode du bois de Vincennes*", site of the Institut international bouddhique founded by Jean Sainteny.

In 1980, Kalu Rinpoche conferred in the Pagode du bois de Vincennes the Initiation of Kalachakra.
He then met with Jean Ober, the general secretary of the Institut international bouddhique and together, they conceived a project to construct a Tibetan temple. 
The plans of the temple, established by the architect Jean-Luc Massot on the directives of Kalu Rinpoche, were approved by the Paris city hall. 
The first stone was laid on March 20, 1983. The works realized on private founds and with the help of many volunteers took two years.

The Kagyu-Dzong center is linked to the center Vajradhara-Ling in Normandy and Kalu Rinpoche entrusted the responsibility of both centers to his disciple, Lama Gyurme.

Since 2006, each year, an artistic event takes place at Kagyu-Dzong on the theme of "Peace and Light" to support a project of construction of the Temple for Peace nearby the Vajradhara-Ling center.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*u*

*CHINAGORA-Alfortville.*
*PARIS-south suburb.*









*Chinese touristic complex* with offices, restaurants, hotel, garden, congress center, etc.
*now under renovation by the chinese HUATIAN luxury brand.*
*re-opening october** 2012.*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread on Paris, great photos and nice read...kay:


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Khánh-Anh pagoda in Evry. PARIS.south-east suburb.*









Anh Khanh Pagoda is a Vietnamese Buddhist pagoda located in the town of Evry and the French department of Essonne. 
Upon completion around 2011-2012, *it will be the largest pagoda in Europe.*
The pagoda is built of reinforced concrete on a ground of four thousand square meters. 
It is composed of 3 buildings and was officially inaugurated in August 2008 by the 14th Daïli Lama.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

_CHINESE NEW YEAR IN PARIS._


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Paris** has several Chinatowns* (French: _quartiers chinois_), 

*1. the largest *being located in the 13th _arrondissement_ (13th district). 

Parisian Chinatown represents a massive implantation of Asian communities (contrary to London's Soho). "Avenue de Choisy" and Avenue d'Ivry", down to the "Porte d'Ivry" (_Gate of Ivry_) and the immediate surrounding suburbs are its principal axis, populated by nearly 50,000 Chinese, Vietnamese and Laotian nationals. 
The residents also include Chinese from French Polynesia and French Guiana, as well as Asian ethnicities from New Caledonia. 
One major point of attraction is the _Tang Frères_ and _Paristore_ supermarkets, selling Asian products, located close to each other. 
Parisian Chinatown is based in a real Asian community, located in marginal and poor areas, formed through successive waves of migration.

*2. the second Chinatown* area has settled in Belleville, Paris. There is a large number of Far East restaurants, especially on Rue de Belleville and on Rue Civiale.

*3.And the third chinatown* in paris is located in the 3 th arrondissement.
in the streets rue au maire, rue du temple and rue des gravilliers is located the first, smallest and oldest chinatown in paris since the 1910s.
in this district the chinese people is coming from Wenzhou in the chinese province of Zhejiang and has no contact with the other chinatowns.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

after China Vietnam Cambodgia Laos, 
*India and Pakistan in PARIS*.










*Located in the 10th arrondissement, the Passage Brady* is one of the longest covered streets in Paris and it’s a great place to find cheap Indian and Pakistani food. 
Along with the amazingly priced restaurants (lunch menus boast a 5 euro special), Passage Brady contains a small market with seasonal produce, hundreds of fragrant spices, and specialty rices and mixes. 
It’s also a nice place to shop for brightly colored clothing and jewelry, smell over 40 essential oils, and pick up a bollywood flick.









*GANESH IN PARIS*








*Ganesh Chaturthi *also known as Vinayaka Chaturthi, is the *Hindu festival of Ganesha* also called Vinayagar in Tamil Nadu, the son of Shiva and Parvati, who is believed to bestow his presence on earth for all his devotees in the duration of this festival. 
It is the day Shiva declared his son Ganesha as superior to all the gods. 
Ganesha is widely worshipped as the god of wisdom, prosperity and good fortune and traditionally invoked at the beginning of any new venture or at the start of travel.










The festival, also known as Ganeshotsav ("festival of Ganesha") is observed in the Hindu calendar month of Bhaadrapada, starting on the shukla chaturthi (fourth day of the waxing moon period). The date usually falls between 19 August and 15 September. The festival lasts for 10 days, ending on Anant Chaturdashi (fourteenth day of the waxing moon period).










While celebrated all over India, it is most elaborate in Maharashtra, Andhra Pradesh, Karnataka and Goa. *Outside India*, it is celebrated widely in Nepal and by Hindus in the United States, Canada, Mauritius,Singapore, Fiji, UK in London, France in Paris since 1996.










GANESH TEMPLE.Pajol street.PARIS 18th arrondissement.









Cail Street.Paris 18th arrondissement.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*PARIS.LITTLE TOKYO*

Paris for the Japanese 
http://www.understandfrance.org/Paris/ParisJapan.html


*Rue Sainte-Anne.Paris.Opera Garnier District*
http://paris.untappedcities.com/2010/08/09/little-tokyo-the-history-of-rue-saint-anne

Rue Saint-Anne was in the late 1960s the first gay district in paris.
In the late 1970s, the gay community moved towards the Marais in the newly cleared areas behind the Pompidou Center. 
Rue Saint-Anne became abandoned in the 1980s but *was re-populated by Japanese *restaurant entrepreneurs *in the 1990s.* 










Today, the street has become a *veritable Little Tokyo* in the heart of Paris with a plethora of *Japanese restaurants, bakeries, grocery stores and shops*. 
It may be the one of the most ethnically diverse area of Paris, where tourists, immigrants and native French sit in close proximity to sample the cuisine. 











*Japanese Cultural Center in PARIS*

A dedicated space for Japanese culture in the heart of Paris

The Maison de la Culture du Japon à Paris or MCJP (The Japan Cultural Institute in Paris) rep*re*sents the Japan Foundation in France. Its events are or*gan*ised in part*ner*ship with the Association pour la Maison de la Culture du Japon à Paris (Association for MCJP).

MCJP has been in*tro*duc*ing tra*di*tion*al and mod*ern Japanese cul*ture to the gen*er*al pub*lic for over a decade.

Our eight key ar*eas provide an eclec*tic and di*verse vi*sion of Japanese cul*ture: ex*hi*bi*tions, per*form*ing arts, cin*e*ma, con*fer*ences and li*brary. Recently we have been work*ing on pro*mot*ing the Japanese lan*guage and cook*ing cul*ture. We provide a range of cours*es for par*tic*i*pants to ex*plore Japanese cul*ture: the tea cer*e*mony, cal*lig*ra*phy, ike*bana (the art of flow*er ar*rang*ing), origami, man*ga and many more.










*The centre* 

The Maison de la Culture du Japon à Paris cov*ers a to*tal of 7,500m² in*clud*ing 4,500m² which is open to the gen*er*al pub*lic. It has 11 floors in*clud*ing 6 ex*posed land*ings. Its ar*chi*tec*ture was de*signed by Masayuki Yamanaka and Kenneth Armstrong, win*ners of the 1989 ar*chi*tec*ture com*pe*ti*tion, and it was built by the Armstrong Architects team with sup*port from SERAU and Groupe ARCORA.

Main room 500m², level -3
The mul*ti-func*tion room has a so*phis*ti*cat*ed “spi*ralift” sys*tem of 18 lift ta*bles which can adapt to suit any type of per*for*mance: dance, the*atre, con*cert etc. It can ac*com*mo*date up to 300 peo*ple and al*so holds con*fer*ences.

Foyer Level -3 
Small tem*po*rary ex*hi*bi*tions take place here.

Small room 130m², ground floor 
This room is un*der*go*ing ma*jor work to turn it in*to a cin*e*ma seat*ing 128 au*di*ence mem*bers.

ShopGround floor 
There is a wide va*ri*ety of Japanese prod*ucts in the shop: gifts, cook*ery items, books, sta*tionery etc.

Training rooms 2 rooms, 1st floor 
A va*ri*ety of class*es take place here: ike*bana (Japanese flow*er ar*rang*ing), cal*lig*ra*phy, go, origami, man*ga, Japanese etc.

Exhibition room 500m², 2nd floor 
This room us*es nat*u*ral and ar*ti*fi*cial light to suit a wide range of us*es.

Library 500m², 3rd floor 
The li*brary has an ex*ten*sive se*lec*tion of key works on so*cial sciences in Japan and its civil*i*sa*tion. Some of its ti*tles are avail*able to bor*row. Free en*try. The li*brary’s staff provide an in*for*ma*tion ser*vice on-site, by post and by email.

Training rooms On the mez*za*nine on the 4th floor ded*i*cat*ed to the learn*ing of Japanese.

Tea pavil*ion 5th floor 
Tea cer*e*monies are reg*u*lar*ly held in this tra*di*tion*al wood*en tea pavil*ion which was built and fur*nished by the Urasenke Tea School.

Cooking area 5th floor 
Cookery demon*stra*tions reg*u*lar*ly take place in this ex*cel*lent*ly equipped area.

Reception room 120m², 5th floor 
The room ac*com*mo*dates ap*prox*i*mate*ly 100 peo*ple and has a ter*race with views of the Seine.


*Japanese shops, groceries, supermarkets in Paris* 
k-mart japan korean supermarket








book off a japanese book shop not the single


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

LES ESPACES D'ABRAXAS.THE SPACES OF ABRAXAS.










Ricardo BOFILL. PARIS-Marne La Vallée.East-Suburb.










*Ricardo Bofill: *Les Espaces d,Abraxas, Marne-la-Vallée, 1978-82 (a theatrical urban complex in the new town of Marne-la-Vallée, contains [674] dwellings in buildings whose shapes reflect their names: constructed on an axis, the U-shaped Le Palais and semicircular Le Théâtre, enclose a central open space in which the triumphal arch L’Arc is located










http://www.idehist.uu.se/distans/ilmh/pm/bofill-abraxas.htm










Les Espaces d'Abraxas, a complex consisting of Le Théâtre, Le Palacio and L'Arc, was conceived as a point of reference in the landscape, an inhabited monument in the context of the ville-nouvelle of Marne-La-Vallée and the result of a form of planning totally alien to the system of urban zoning that became the norm after World War II. 











The central space, in the form of a lawn-covered plaza and limited by the surrounding buildings, is all-embracing like a genuine open-air theatre. 

Mastery of concrete structures and of the system of prefabricated façades made it possible to use a comprehensive and highly complex architectural idiom. 











Although the methodology employed for Les Espaces d'Abraxas is related to previous projects by the Taller de Arquitectura, especially Walden-7 in Barcelona or La Petite Cathédrale in Cergy-Pontoise, this work is nonetheless the first volumetric exercise in space of such large dimensions. 











This proposed alternative to anonymous constructions in the suburbs is an example of how the team has managed to embrace different scales of architecture, from the conception of the basic volumes of the complex to the design of façades and urban furniture.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*RUE DENOYEZ.BELLEVILLE.PARIS*
a-multi-cultural-graffiti-haven

http://paris.untappedcities.com/2011/02/20/rue-denoyez-belleville-a-multi-cultural-graffiti-haven


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Amiraux building by architect Henri Sauvage*










*4 rue Lachapelle Hermann and 13 rue des Amiraux The building was built by architect Henri Sauvage, who wasinterested in social housing and founded in 1903 the limited Company of cheap sanitary housing (HBM). *
*He gave the building a pyramidal shape, to give each worker a terrace and to bring light. *
*It was a time when public health problems arose with acuity, tuberculosis made big ravages among the workers. *
*The building is an "hygienist" answer to these public health problems. *
*This concept, developed in 1909, was first implemented in 1912 to the building in the street **Vavin**. *
*If the plans of the building "Amiraux" were born in 1916, it was not until 1922 that work began. *
*They lasted nearly 4 years. The building was inaugurated in 1925, and its swimming pool (so-called "Amiraux") in 1930. *
*The 7 storey building includes a large interior space, in which the architect had planned to house a cinema. *
*The city of Paris preferred to accommodate a swimming pool. *
*It also includes 78 flats : 14 with 1 room, 39 with 2 bedrooms, 35 with 3 bedrooms, each involving, in addition, an entrance, a kitchen, a water closet and a storeroom. *
*The exterior walls are made of a filling brick coated ceramic tiles. The backbone of the whole is fully armed and cement walls are hollow. *
*The walls are brick and hollow bear a facade ceramic coating. Behind the outer wall is a blank, and then another wall tiles in plaster. *
*that process has several advantages: it is more economical than building the wall in full, it reinforces the isolation, reduces the weight of the building , Which reduced the cost of foundations. Depth of the foundation explains that the architect has housed the cellars in the third and fourth floors of the building! *
*The building is classified as historical monument since 1991.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

PARIS.Moulin/Windmill DE LA GALETTE.
MONTMARTRE.18th arrondissement

The *Moulin de la Galette* is a windmill and associated businesses situated near the top of the district of Montmartre in Paris. Since the 17th century the windmill has been known for more than just its milling capabilities. Nineteenth century owners and millers, the Debray family, made a brown bread, galette, which became popular and thus the name of the windmill and its businesses, which have included a famous guinguette and restaurant. In the 19th century, Le Moulin de la Galette, represented diversion for Parisians seeking entertainment, a glass of wine and bread made from flour ground by the windmill. Artists, such as Renoir, van Gogh, and Pissarro have immortalized Le Moulin de la Galette; likely the most notable was Renoir's festive painting, _Bal du moulin de la Galette_.


The Moulin de la Galette restaurant topped by the Moulin Radet.


The windmill Moulin de la Galette, also known as Blute-fin, was built in 1622.[1][2] The name Blute-fin comes from the French verb _bluter_ which means sifting flour for the separation from bran.
The Debray family acquired the two mills in 1809 for producing flour, the Blute-fin and the Radet, built in 1717. But it was also used to pressurize the harvest or grind materials needed for manufacturing.
An association Friends of Old Montmartre saved it from destruction in 1915. In 1924, its owner moved the windmill to the corner of Girardon and Lepic streets. It was restored in 1978, but is not running. The windmill has been classified as a monument since 1939.
*[edit] Sieges in 1814 and 1870*

At the end of the Napoleon empire in 1814, during the siege of Paris three Debray men lost their lives defending the windmill against Cossacks, the miller was killed and nailed to the wings of the windmill.[3]
During the Franco-Prussian War Montmartre was attacked by 20,000 Prussian soldiers. During the siege, Pierre-Charles Debray was killed and nailed to the wings of the windmill.[4] A mass grave for those killed during the siege was made just steps away from the Moulin de la Galette.[3]
*[edit] Commercial expansion*

The mill was turned into a guinguette by the surviving son of the miller killed during the siege of Paris in 1814.[5]

_Bal du moulin de la Galette_ 1876, by Auguste Renoir


The current name Moulin de la Galette is based upon _galette_, a small brown bread that the Debray millers, who owned the mill in the 19th century, made and sold with a glass of milk. The tasty bread became so popular that it later became the name of the windmill.[3] In 1830, they replaced milk with wine (especially the local Montmartre wine) and the windmill became a cabaret.[4] Parisians made their way to Montmartre to enjoy "the simple pleasures" of the countryside with a glass of wine, freshly baked bread and a terrace view of Paris and the Seine below. In 1833, one of the Debrays decided to open an area for dancing, dedicated to the Greek muse Terpsichore. His flair for dancing and enthusiasm attracted patrons to the dancing hall and it became a success.[6]
Author Émile Zola wrote in 1876, "We rushed off into the countryside to celebrate the joy of not having to listen to any more talk about politics," which often meant reflection of France's defeat in the Franco-Prussian War. Montmartre, attainable by a train ride or a one-hour walk, was still a village with orchards, shops and two remaining windmills.[3]

Photo of Moulin de la Galette in 1885


As the nearby fields were replaced with housing and factories, Nicholas Charles Debray sought commercial opportunities to remain a going concern. One of the windmills was turned into a viewing tower and a dance hall was opened adjacently. People came to the relaxed, popular Moulin de la Galette for entertainment and dancing.[3]
Over its history, the building has experienced a wide range of uses: open-air cafe, music-hall, television studios and restaurant. It is now a private property. The windmill Radet, however, marks the entrance to a bistro named Le Moulin de la Galette.[4]


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

PARIS.*TANG FRERES*.CHINATOWN PARIS 13th arrondissement.

Industry : supermarkets, catering, import-export, media
Founded : 1976
Headquarters : 163, bd Stalingrad, Vitry-sur-Seine (94400), France
Area served : France, Laos
Key people : Bounmy Rattanavan, Bou Rattanavan










*Tang Frères* ("Tang Brothers") is an Asian supermarket chain based in the 13th arrondissement of Paris, one of the quartier chinois (Chinatown) of the capital city of France.
Tang Frères is known as the biggest Asian supermarket chain west of China. The company has in fact diversified to other activities, including import of Asian DVDs and TV broadcasting. 
Tang Frères has several retail outlets throughout Paris and its immediate suburbs, as well as an outlet in Vientiane, the capital of Laos – the country of origin of the company's founding brothers.
Next to the Ivry's Tang Frères supermarket lies Paristore, another major Asian supermarket from France


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Great thread, thanks for the infos :cheers: My contribution:


*Les Frigos*


vue urbaine par astroJR, sur Flickr


Frigos par BeWePa, sur Flickr


Paris par photo © acidezen, sur Flickr


Les Frigos - 14 par mamasuco, sur Flickr


#358/365 Maybe I've drunk too much for X-Mas... par ★iPh4n70M★, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Belleville*


Belleville par François Dorothé, sur Flickr


Belleville par Pegasus & Co, sur Flickr


Untitled par Gabri Le Cabri, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tropical Carnival*


Brazil !!! Paz, Carnaval - Carnaval Tropical, Paris par nicoworldtour, sur Flickr


La troupe - Carnaval Tropical, Paris par nicoworldtour, sur Flickr


Carnaval Tropical de Paris 2011 par BorisGarro, sur Flickr


Carnaval Tropical de Paris - 2011 - 3 par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


IMG_6174 par c.cath94, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ratha Yatra Festival*


Festival du RATHA YATRA PARIS 2010 par Alyxandco, sur Flickr


2011-07-03 RATHA-YATRA Paris par patricemarieantoine, sur Flickr


Krishna ecstasy par fredcan, sur Flickr


ISKCON, Paris par Popeyee, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Venitian Carnaval*


Carnaval Vénitien Paris 2012 par photons_93, sur Flickr


IMG_6537 par lalunapierre, sur Flickr


~ le soleil ~ the sun ~ par Janey Kay, sur Flickr


Carnaval Vénitien Paris 2012 par photons_93, sur Flickr


Carnaval Vénitien Paris 2012 par photons_93, sur Flickr


Carnaval Vénitien Paris 2012 par photons_93, sur Flickr


IMG_6506 par lalunapierre, sur Flickr


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> where do you live ?


I told you , if you live 40 kms. from Strasbourg and I live 40 kms. from you but at the other side of the River ?
Well, not exactly, in Baden Baden


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> I told you , if you live 40 kms. from Strasbourg and I live 40 kms. from you but at the other side of the River ?
> Well, not exactly, in Baden Baden


well near on baden baden ....hmmmmm not bad ....very poor city with his slump hotel BRENNERS PARK.....

LOL:lol:


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> well near on baden baden ....hmmmmm not bad ....very poor city with his slump hotel BRENNERS PARK.....
> 
> LOL:lol:


Do you like it ? Anyway I am more in Strasbourg as in Baden Baden :cheers: 

Regardez ici: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1416540


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> Do you like it ? Anyway I am more in Strasbourg as in Baden Baden :cheers:
> 
> Regardez ici: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1416540


i was 2 time in strasbourg this week.my sisters are living in this city


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*PARIS NEWS.*

*World-of-Disney-comes-to-Disney-Village-at-Disneyland-Resort-Paris.*










*World of Disney* has long been a *premiere shopping destination* at Disney Parks. The first location opened in 1996 at Downtown Disney Marketplace in Florida. The second opened in 2001 at Downtown Disney District in California. There was even a World of Disney that operated on 5th Avenue in New York City during the middle part of this past decade. *On July 12, our newest store officially opened at **Disneyland Paris** as part of their **20th anniversary** celebration*.










Located at the entrance to Disney Village, near the entrance to Disneyland Park, Walt Disney Studios Park and hotels, *the store contains about 15,000 square feet of shopping space (about 1400m2 for those using metric*). Like its sister locations in the United States, this destination will be home to a huge selection of souvenirs. The Paris team told that this location *is considered their flagship* – or “grand magasin” – location.










World of Disney Paris has an Art deco style (created in Paris), a great tribute to a classic French art style. The outside features eight bas-reliefs showing Disney characters and the Eiffel Tower. The rotating domed roof represents a retro-lit globe and has Tinker Bell gilded in gold leaf on top (the dome takes a little over one minute to rotate).










Inside, the center piece is a hot air balloon with Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse and Pluto. There is also a series of murals that pays tribute to the five continents that line the walls. The center area is supported by 10 columns, which is a tribute to major Parisian department stores.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*PARIS NEWS.*

*MADONNA.PARIS.STADE DE FRANCE CONCERT.14TH JULY*

After a stop in Brussels in the stade du Roi Baudoin on Thursday night, *Madonna will be performing live in the stade de France on Saturday in Paris.*
*The Queen of pop* is expected in the French capital in the midst of her 2012 World Tour, to *present her latest album called «M.D.N.A».* 
After stunning performances in Israel, Turkey and Rome, Madonna continues her travels with a pit stop in the stade de France on Saturday night : the French Bastille Day will turn out to be an international party no one will forget !


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*FRANCE. BASTILLE DAY.*

*Bastille Day* is the name given in English-speaking countries to the French National Day, which is celebrated on the 14th of July each year. 
In France, it is formally called *La Fête Nationale* (_The National Celebration_) and commonly *Le quatorze juillet* (_the fourteenth of July_). It commemorates the 1790 Fête de la Fédération, held on the first anniversary of the storming of the Bastille on 14 July 1789; the anniversary of the storming of the Bastille fortress-prison was seen as a symbol of the uprising of the modern nation, and of the reconciliation of all the French inside the constitutional monarchy which preceded the First Republic, during the French Revolution. 
Festivities and official ceremonies are held all over France. 
The oldest and largest regular military parade in Europe is held on the morning of 14 July, on the Champs-Élysées avenue in Paris in front of the President of the Republic, French officials and foreign guests.

The Bastille Day Military Parade is the French military parade that has been held on the morning of 14 July each year in Paris since 1880. 
While previously held elsewhere within or near the capital city, since 1918 it has been held on the Champs-Elysées, with the evident agreement of the Allies as represented in the Versailles Peace Conference, and with the exception of the period of German occupation from 1940 to 1944.
The parade passes down the Champs-Elysées from the Arc de Triomphe to the Place de la Concorde, where the President of the French Republic, his government and foreign ambassadors to France stand. 
This is a popular event in France, broadcast on French TV, and is the oldest and largest regular military parade in Europe.
In some years, invited detachments of foreign troops take part in the parade and foreign statesmen attend as guests.
Smaller military parades are held in French garrison towns, including Toulon and Belfort, with local troops.

The Bastille Day Military Parade opens with cadets from the École Polytechnique, Saint-Cyr, École Navale, and so forth, then other infantry troops, then motorized troops; aircraft of the Patrouille de France aerobatics team fly above. 
In recent times, it has become customary to invite units from France's allies to the parade; in 2004 during the centenary of the Entente Cordiale, British troops (the band of the Royal Marines, the Household Cavalry Mounted Regiment, Grenadier Guards and King's Troop, Royal Horse Artillery) led the Bastille Day parade in Paris for the first time, with the Red Arrows flying overhead.
In 2007 the German 26th Airborne Brigade led the march followed by British Royal Marines.
The president used to give an interview to members of the press, discussing the situation of the country, recent events and projects for the future. Nicolas Sarkozy, elected president in 2007, chose not to give it. The President also holds a garden party at the Palais de l'Elysée.
Article 17 of the Constitution of France gives the President the authority to pardon criminals and, since 1991, the President has pardoned many petty offenders (mainly traffic offences) on 14 July. 
In 2007, former President Sarkozy declined to continue the practice.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

In 2007 the German 26th Airborne Brigade led the march followed by British Royal Marines.
The [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/President_of_the_French_Republic" said:


> president[/URL] used to give an interview to members of the press, discussing the situation of the country, recent events and projects for the future. Nicolas Sarkozy, elected president in 2007, chose not to give it. The President also holds a garden party at the Palais de l'Elysée.
> Article 17 of the Constitution of France gives the President the authority to pardon criminals and, since 1991, the President has pardoned many petty offenders (mainly traffic offences) on 14 July.
> In 2007, former President Sarkozy declined to continue the practice.



Thank you for all this information , very interesting.
I'm going to enjoy this Holiday in Strasbourg :banana: 

I don't understand why must the foreign troops invited to the Military parades.
Even I see very good that Sarkozy decided to declined to continue the practice to "pardoned" criminals on 14th. July.
What are going to do the new President Trierweiler ? Upps ! Sorry...Hollande ? :lol:


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*PARIS NEWS.*










*AIR FRANCE OPENS SATELLITE S4 AT PARIS CDG. A 580 million euro investment. 100 000 square meters of total surface*

Air France and Aéroports de Paris have opened satellite S4, the new boarding area at Terminal 2E at Paris-Charles de Gaulle Airport. This new area allows Air France to group its operations to the east of the hub and to offer its passengers shorter and more fluid connecting channels. Fully dedicated to handling long-haul flights and wide-bodied aircraft, *the S4 is a strategic location for setting up the largest Air France lounge, which is 3,000 sq m.*










With additional capacity provided by the new satellite at Terminal 2E, it will be possible to reconfigure Terminal 2F to make it exclusively dedicated to European traffic (Schengen area). Air France and SkyTeam operations will mostly be east of the platform, between Terminals 2E, 2F and 2G.
In less than three minutes, passengers are able to reach satellite S4 from Terminal 2E by an automatic train that operates between the various parts of Terminal E: gates K, located at Terminal E’s boarding pier, gates L, accessible from satellite 3 and gates M, the new boarding gates located at satellite S4.










The new satellite 4 will be dedicated to long-haul flights and wide-bodied aircraft and will be able to *welcome up to 7.8 million passengers.* It will simultaneously have room for *16 long-haul aircraft, including six Airbus A380s* and increasing the number of flights handled at gate parking stands directly at the terminal. The new satellite will be used exclusively by Air France and its SkyTeam partners, who represented over 60% of passengers at Paris-Charles de Gaulle Airport in 2011.










*There are more than 6,000 sq m of shops, bars and restaurants, mainly arranged around a large central square. Aéroports de Paris has also included a museum area that will exhibit original works from Paris museums.*










*Cabin Upgrades*
Meanwhile, Alexandre de Juniac, Chairman and Chief Executive of Air France, has presented the airline’s finalised strategic business plan that includes a multi-million euro investment in new cabin facilities, especially in First and Business Class.
To regain its competitiveness, the Air France Group’s short and medium-haul activity will be restructured around three complementary poles: Air France, a French regional hub and Transavia France.











Air France will continue to develop by feeding its hub at Paris-Charles de Gaulle, its main Business domestic and European routes from Paris-Charles de Gaulle and Paris-Orly, as well as its three regional bases in Marseille, Nice and Toulouse.
The grouping together of operations by Airlinair, Brit Air and Regional within a new regional hub will give rise to a 15% cost reduction and will offer customers an adapted and more competitive range of services for business and leisure travel within France and to the rest of Europe.










To capture the growth in the leisure sector, Air France has chosen to develop its subsidiary Transavia France, which will increase from 2013 the frequency of its existing flights and will operate new routes from Paris-Orly, Lille, Lyon and Nantes. No Air France routes or frequencies will be transferred to Transavia France.
Air France intends to regain growth momentum by making a difference with the quality of its products and services, especially in First and Business Class. As soon as the agreements are signed, a vast investment programme representing several hundred million euros in new cabin facilities will gradually be implemented.










To improve customer channels at airports, *Air France will be increasing the use of new technologies to provide easier and faster passenger channels at new infrastructures – such as the S4 boarding satellite at Paris-Charles de Gaulle*. Economic efficiency at stations will also be optimised by renegotiating purchasing agreements, streamlining processes and increasing productivity.




























*AIR FRANCE LOUNGE. CDG S4. 3000 SQM*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*PARIS NEWS.*
*A New BAR is open.*

*LE "DERNIER BAR AVANT LA FIN DU MONDE" / "Last bar before the end of the world"*

The first one, but probably also the *last Geek Bar has just opened its doors in Paris*. 
Why the last one, because he is named The Last Bar before the End of the world. 
Who had believed it ? 
A bar which collects all the geeks of the planet in a space of 400 square meters.


























































http://www.dernierbar.com/
WEB SITE


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*BAR LA VUE. HOTEL CONCORDE LAFAYETTE. PARIS*

*Situated on the 34th floor of the Concorde Fayette Hotel*, The View presents you the most beautiful scene of the world: Paris and its Eiffel Tower.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

WOW
I would like to be there for a Drink tonight ! What for a view from this Bar La Vue !

New Avatar ?  ...I like that


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*PARIS. BUTTE-CHAUMONT. 19th arrondissement.*

*PARIS "MOUNTAIN"*










*PARIS "CAVE"*










*PARIS "WATERFALL"*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> WOW
> I would like to be there for a Drink tonight ! What for a view from this Bar La Vue !
> 
> New Avatar ?  ...I like that


yes ds19.....my first avatar.
i was in this bar for 2 years before the refurbishment, the last time i have paid 18 euros for a bottle of perrier 30 cl. expensive. but the view is unique. on your left paris, on your right la defense and in the middle the boulevard peripherique paris ring-road, an impressive view.

and now i would like to talk with every members who looks at my thread.
i speak french german and english. I am sociable, nice and I eat nobody. Do not hesitate to post. Thank you ! :banana:


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> and now i would like to talk with every members who looks at my thread.
> i speak french german and english. I am sociable, nice and I eat nobody. Do not hesitate to post. Thank you ! :banana:


Sehr gut ! Und seit wann spricht du Deutsch ? Und wo hast das gelernt ? Warst du schön in Deutschland ?


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*CHINESE RICKSHAWS (pousse-pousse in french) IN PARIS.*

*







*

*







*

*







*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> Sehr gut ! Und seit wann spricht du Deutsch ? Und wo hast das gelernt ? Warst du schön in Deutschland ?


von der deutschen grenze bin ich 15/18 km entfert, ich war schon oefters in deutschland pfalz oder baden.... kehl rastatt baden baden karlsruhe usw.....nicht weit.in der schule und im gymnasium habe ich deutsch gelernt....tchuessssssss bis gleich.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*AUTOLIB'*










*AUTOLIB' is an electric car sharing scheme* which was inaugurated *in Paris, France, in December 2011*. 
The scheme intends to deploy 3,000 electric Bolloré Bluecars for public use by late 2012, based around 1,120 citywide parking and charging stations.
*By july 2012, the service had more than 21,000 registered subscribers, 1500 cars and 500 stations.*










*The Autolib' system is a follow-up to Paris' successful Velib' bike sharing scheme*, which began operations in 2007. 
The system's electric cars are supplied by the *Bolloré industrial group*, as the result of a collaboration with the *Italian automotive firm Pininfarina*.
There are also plans to integrate payment for the bicycle and car hire schemes with the ticketing systems for traditional modes of public transport.
Construction of the Autolib' stations began in mid-2011, and 66 of the scheme's Bolloré Bluecars were deployed for a two-month preliminary trial period between October and December 2011.










The system entered service on 5 December 2011, with 250 Bluecars and 250 Autolib’ rental stations, serving the city of Paris and its 45 surrounding communities. 
A total of 1,381 Bluecars had been registered by April 2012.
*The company's goal is to deploy 3,000 electric cars by 2013*.










In May 2012, Vincent Bolloré, the head of the Bolloré group, stated that he expected Autolib' to become profitable by 2018.

The Autolib’ Bluecar is available to anyone aged 18 or older with a valid French driving license who takes out a paid subscription. 
Users can choose from a number of rental packages, with 30-minute fees varying from €4 to €8 depending on the rental plan. 
An available car can be collected for use from any rental station and returned to any other rental station. 
Each car has on-board GPS capabilities and can be tracked by the system's operations center.
In addition to the subscription fees, Autolib' charges a variable rate for each half an hour of use, but billing for each rental is calculated on a pro rata basis, which takes into account the actual duration of use rounded up to the nearest minute (except for the first 20 minutes, for which there is a minimum charge).










Since the scheme's inception, car availability has been a problematic issue, as more members than expected have subscribed to the service. 
Moreover, by early January 2012, up to 40 of the 250 cars in the initial fleet had been temporarily withdrawn from service to repair vandalism or malfunctions.










In addition to charging its own vehicles, the Autolib' scheme offers charging services for private owners of electric cars and motorcycles. 
Customers have to sign up for the "recharge" fee option. 
The subscription cost for cars is €180 per year, or €15 per month. The subscription fee for electric motorcycles is €15 per year. 
Recharge customers have designated parking spaces at Autolib’ stations, 
marked with a blue square. 









Map of Autolib' Stations in and around PARIS.

Subscribers' charging time is limited to 2 hours and 15 minutes; each additional half-hour costs €6 for cars and €3 for motorcycles. Use of the charging infrastructure for private cars is limited to two times per day per subscriber.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*LE CENTORIAL. PARIS.*

*For me the most amazing Offices Building in Paris.
a fabulous building, glass roofs with metallic structures of Gustave Eiffel.*






















































































































AMAZING !!!!!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

That's right! :cheers2:


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*SOCIETE GENERALE BANK. Boulevard Haussmann Paris*

Ancient Head Office.Today a branch of Societe Generale
































































the most fabulous glass roof in Paris nicer as Galeries Lafayette's roof.










impressive door of the strongroom










*Building built between 1905-1911. Architecte Jacques Hermant. In the inventory of French Historic monuments.*


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic, unique !
I hope they belong even to France, or already have given to the Qatar ?

Thank turangalia for the information.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> Fantastic, unique !
> I hope they belong even to France, or already have given to the Qatar ?
> 
> Thank turangalia for the information.


no never.the french bank societe generale owns this amazing building and it's a national historic monument. also qatar can't buy this jewel.qatar can go to london and buy the buckingham palace.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> no never.the french bank societe generale owns this amazing building and it's a national historic monument. also qatar can't buy this jewel.qatar can go to london and buy the buckingham palace.


You means they can't buy "Nationals Historic Monuments Buildings" ???

Well...I think they belong France yet  politicians are "cheaper" as Buildings and they can change Laws.

http://www.thenational.ae/news/worl...ia-spurs-qatars-latest-empire-expansion#page1 

:bash:


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*TOUR EIFFEL. FIREWORK. BASTILLE DAY 14 JULY 2012.*

*BY GABRIELLE FLOND.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*The Barrio Latino*


*46 Rue du Faubourg Saint-Antoine, Paris, 75012*










*Weird and wonderful four-floor restaurant, bar and nightclub* where the quirkiest of many gimmicks is the glass-covered trolleys that wait staff push around from which they dispense snacks. 

*The first and third floors are given over to dance floors* that pump out funky Latino sounds, while the *second floor is a restaurant* offering regional Latin dishes such as Brazilian feijoada and Argentine steaks (try their Bife de Ocho). 

*The top floor meanwhile is a nightclub* where the Caipirinhas and Mojitos flow, and dusky bodies writhe to samba and salsa rhythm like it's Carnival. There's even a *new VIP section* to which important hombres and senoritas have a special access key. 

*Viva la fiesta!*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Buddha Bar*

*8 Rue Boissy d' Anglais M. Concorde, Paris, 75008*










Hmm... no prizes for guessing what dominates the floor space inside *this ultra-cool Parisian imbibery*. 










You might think it's the *Buddha that attracts the oh-so-trendy set here*, as it's always flattering to stand next to someone more rotund, but there's more to it than that. 










*A popular haunt with drinkers and diners alike*, it's easy to while away the hours here over cocktails or with a dish from their well-balanced menu.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*LE METROPOLIS. PARIS-ORLY*

*Biggest Dancing Club/Discothèque in PARIS Urban Area. 6 dancing rooms. volume for 8000 clubbers*.
*Electro-Dance or Tecktonik is originated from the southern suburbs of Paris mainly from The Metropolis Night-Club.*





Le Metropolis Opening



*Electro dance*

*Electro dance* (Otherwise known as *Tecktonik* and Milky Way) is a frenetic and quirky form of street dance which is typically performed to electro house music. 
It is based on, although is not limited to, a blend of different dance styles, such as Industrial dance, Disco, Vogue, Waacking, Hip-Hop and Freehand Glowsticking. 
*It started in the 2000s and originated from the southern suburbs of Paris, France,* mainly from the *Metropolis nightclubs* and has grown around the world. Fast-paced techno and electro house music imported from Northern Europe is the usual choice for Tecktonik dancing.

*Electro dance is predominantly about arm movement, taking basic elements from glowsticking* such as the concept of Freehand, the Figure 8 and the idea of the Leading Hand (one hand geometrically following the other), while staying very much in a disco tastes, by amplifying points and poses as a main aspect to this style. Down below Electro dancers tend to use their hips, knees and feet to gently shuffle across the floor in beat to the music, quite often in a random and jerky fashion. 
They also tend to include elements of toprock, B-boy-like footwork, lending to the hip hop-like influences in a lot of the electro house music.

*The term "Tecktonik" is a registered trademark that began in Paris*, and this has created issues for dance events or other uses of the name.
*The creators of the Tecktonik brand (most notably, Cyril Blanc, the artistic director of Metropolis)* sell official products, such as clothes, Matts CDs, and energy drinks.

*History*

*In 2002, Cyril Blanc and Alexandre Barouzdin organize "Tecktonik Killer" parties under their project called "Tecktonik Events"* whose purpose was to promote in France two styles of music who originated in Belgium and The Netherlands: hardstyle and jumpstyle. 
*This project foresaw, in the Metropolis nightclub*, the creation of three types of parties where DJs from the hardstyle genre would meet : Blackout evenings, Electro Rocker evenings and Tecktonik Killer evenings. 
Cyril explained that the name Tecktonik is a pun on the theory of tectonic plates.

*Along with tecktonik killer parties, Cyril and Alexandre created*, with the help of designers and sales staff, symbols that would surround the phenomenon : neon colors, mittens, tight clothing, etc. 
Given the success of these evenings, Cyril Blanc files the patents of "Tecktonik" and "TCK" marks at the National Industrial Property Institute (INPI), and internationally in 2007 to prevent other clubs to promote their parties using those words. 
Many products derived from these evenings are then created including compilations, a clothing brand, energy drinks, etc. 
*Two other clubs in Paris then took over the Metropolis club: the Mix Club and the Red Light.*

*Tecktonik has enjoyed increasing success* and has spread to France through gatherings in the street and videos available on the Internet. 
During 2007, the media became more and more interested in the phenomenon, further contributing to its spreading. 
The dance is known to the general public by appearing in videos, including Alive by Mondotek, A cause des Garçons of Yelle, Sucker of Dim Chris or artists such as Lorie. In September 2007, the Techno Parade has helped to establish the increasing visibility of tecktonik.

In November 2007, TF1 became the official international agency for Tecktonik, with the aim of promote the brand outside of France.

Clubs must obtain permission from Cyril Blanc and Alexandre Barouzdin to use the term "Tecktonik" or "TCK".





*Best Of Tecktonik Dance*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*LE MIX CLUB DISCOTHEQUE PARIS*










Situated at the *foot of the Montparnasse Tower*, *LE MIX CLUB* is the *biggest club of INNER PARIS* : 
1500 sqm, 
an equipment light and 
a sound system which surprised the biggest DJs of the World. 



















*The MIX CLUB* has : 
a wall of giant leds, 
28 screens distributed in the club, 
6 meters under ceiling, 
2 VIP spaces, 
a new Square Ultra VIP (put back(handed) to nine in June, 2012), 
1 space out smoker and 
2 space out dress(toilet) independent who shall assure(insure) you a pleasant evening and always overexcited.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> *LE METROPOLIS. PARIS-ORLY*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nuts: 

Dave Kurtis BURNING ?

And who are you from these Dancers ? The first one ?


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> :nuts:
> 
> Dave Kurtis BURNING ?
> 
> And who are you from these Dancers ? The first one ?


no one !! LOL !!


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*MONTMARTRE AND PIGALLE. PARIS.*

*MOULIN ROUGE. RED LIGHT DISTRICT. SACRE-COEUR.*

*NICE VIDEO OF THIS TRIP.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*DRIVING ON PARIS RING ROAD/BOULEVARD PERIPHERIQUE*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

hello to everybody.
i hope you enjoy my new topic.
ok it's a new topic of PARIS again.
but I wanted to open, to create a different topic, talking about something else, 
i want to show the secret, the unknown PARIS, the multi-culturalism of PARIS, avoiding a PARIS city-museum topic,
because PARIS is not only the Tour Eiffel or Notre-Dame.
PARIS has much more to offer.
in my topic i will post NEWS about PARIS, the night scene, 
this topic is different
THERE IS ENOUGH about PARIS museums.
MY APPROACH ABOUT PARIS IS DIFFERENT.
thanks. i hope you will enjoy. best regards.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*ORCHESTRE NATIONAL DE BARBES* *






Biography*: 







​*Barbés is a piece of Africa stranded in the heart of Paris, at the foot of the Sacre Coeur.* 
It is a neighborhood of couscous and chicken, of smoke-filled bars where dominos click on tabletops, of dish antennas transmitting floods of Middle Eastern music through TV sets. 
*In Barbés*, you could have met the late Cheikha Rimitti, the grand dame of raï, on the Rue Myrrha walking back to her hotel. 
Or a band hired to sing at a wedding stopping to pick up their musicians at a café- The Oasis, The Délice, or The Danton. 

*People from every corner of Africa have crowded into Barbés*, a refuge for exiles that directed Larbi Dida's raï towards Fateh's shaabi, and that brushed Aziz's guimbri up against Youcef's bass. 
*It is encounters such as these that led to the formation of the Orchestra National de Barbés. *
*In English, the name means The National Barbés Orchestra*, implying that Barbés is a nation unto itself. 
It is a sentiment that few who visit the neighborhood would dispute.
The story started in Belcourt, a working class section of Algiers, Algeria at the peak of the 1980 baby boom. 
Youcef Boukella's older brothers listened to rock and bossa nova, people watched Cairo film classics on TV and tuned to Kabyl folk music on the radio. 
Outside the Belcourt alleyways --pandemonium. Street peddlers, muezzins, Gnawa street performers, shaabi concerts, ghetto blasters playing reggae, funk and raï.
*"My style of music goes back to my childhood in Belcourt,"* explains Youcef. 
In 1985 he was offered a slot playing bass for the first Arabic-language rock group, T34. 
But when Youcef heard what visiting jazz musician Jeff Gardner was packing, that's when he decided to pack himself up and leave home. 
Raï was all the rage when he arrived in Paris. 
He worked with Cheb Mami and Kabyl native Takfarinas at diaspora parties. 
Safy Boutella plunged him into the vortex of underground jazz. 
He honed his vision while waiting to record his first album "The Greeting of Peace". 
This was when his genius as a producer began to reveal itself (his production). Meanwhile, with former -Raïna Raï vocalist Larbi Dida, he recorded a four-title offering that foreshadowed his future approach. 








​Larbi Dida comes from the town of Sidi bel Abbes and is a founding member of Raïna Raï, the rock-raï group that shook up the Algerian rock scene by zeroing in on a roots-meets-electric sound. 
Recognized by the Algerian media as a historic breakthrough, this group was the first rock group to use raï in its repertoire. 
Ever since Larba Dida moved to Paris in 1989, his has been one of the great Arabic voices in the French capital.
Aziz Sehmaoui is another pillar upholding Youcef's vision. 
Raised in Marrakesh, this Sufi was nourished on a combination of Gnawa Arab-African beats and British-American pop performed in Morocco with various traditional and electric groups. (Association Ziriab, Lemchaheb and others). 
Like Youcef, Aziz attempts to weld the mystical power of healing rhythms with today's sounds. 
As the custodian of spiritual rigor and technique, he infuses the music with an aura of native authenticity molded by the luminous candor of his voice.

*The band:*
Medehi Askeur, Fateh Benlala, Ahmed Benshidhum, Yusef Bukella, Alain Debiossat, Jean-Baptiste Ferre, Fathellah Ghoggal, Olivier Louvel, Taufik Mimuni, Michel Petry, Asís Sahmaui, Kamel Tenfiche


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*QUARTIER BARBES/BARBES DISTRICT*

*NORTH AFRICA : MOROCCO, ALGERIA, TUNISIA IN PARIS*










*This is one of Paris’s most clamorous, raucous and cacophonous crossroads.* 
*Three arrondissements* meet at the intersection, *the 9e, 10e and 18e*. 










It’s a maelstrom of conflicting traffic flows and tailbacks overshadowed by the _Métro Aérien_ that clatters overhead on a muscular viaduct supported by massive steel columns. 










The combined sounds of trains and traffic dictate that human speech has to be delivered at maximum volume. 
When this acoustic aggregation reverberates from the sub-surface of the overhead railway, the decibel level approaches the red zone. 










*There’s a constant flux of pedestrian movement and an ethnic mix that reflects the full range of Francophone post-colonial economic migration*.










Crude but assertive graphics compete for attention from every vertical surface. 
At street level, *the Tati store stretches west along Boulevard Rochechouart* offering its attractions to the less affluent bargain-hunter. It functions as an antithesis to the _grands magasins_ while the blue and pink colour scheme and branding brings a new dimension to the French reputation for excellence in the arts of display. 










Diagonally opposite on the corner of Boulevard Magenta is the facade of *the long closed Egyptian-styled cinema, the Louxor.* 
This is the subject of a protracted restoration project scheduled to begin next year (2010). 
Read more about it by following this link.










There is a pervasive quality of dilapidation to the crumbling and unloved frontages. 










A special pleasure is to note that the name of Jean Cocteau has been immortalised by attaching it to a car park. 
Others in this vein might include the André Breton Laundrette or the Guy Debord Déchetterie.










*The Métro station, Barbès-Rochechouart*, is the westernmost stop on the elevated section of Ligne 2 where trains and track make a spectacular plunge into the subterranean gloom, en route for Anvers and Porte Dauphine. 










Below ground, Ligne 4 provides links to the Marché aux Puces at Porte de Clignancourt to the north and *Chateau d’Eau with its African population to the south*.
The locality is close to *la Goutte d’Or district with a long established North African population*, an area extensively prowled by Richard Cobb on his journeys of urban discovery. 










A little further to the east are the twin ferrous corridors feeding trains into Gare du Nord and Gare de l’Est. 










If you have visited Paris and feasted well on the treasures of the Right Bank, Left Bank, Grands Boulevards, *it might be time to experience a very different aspect of the city with a trip to Barbès.*














































*France's Tati:Making The Affordable Luxurious*
*PARIS*— *Tati is the big store with the unforgettable Vichy-checklogo* that visitors to Paris are content to regard from the rolled-up-window security of a cab on their way up Rue de Rennes for lunch at La Coupole. They never get out and go in. All those crowds! So aggressive. Besides, how would you find anything? 

After Thursday they should stop being such cowards. For starting then, Tati is proposing a cunning new formula that hopes to undo the precepts ruling fashion retailing and that tricky tail that wags the dog, fashion merchandising. Saks and Barneys have heard there are people who used to work at Jean-Paul Gaultier involved and are on the phone from New York wanting to know more. All eyes are on Tati. Tati? 

You got it. *The store that catersto France's immigrant community*, with sales last year of $320 million, exhortations of "the lowest prices" and a hectic, hurly-burly bazaar atmosphere, is launching a 350-piece ready-to-wear collection billed as marrying old-line Tati value to late-breaking junior style. (In the same way that style is not identified with, say,Woolworth's,neither is it usually identified with Tati.) 

FOLLOWING the store's fiercely populist and now humanist code, the line is dubbed La Rue est à Nous - The Street Belongs to Us - and is designed by one rather earnest and serene 31-year-old Frenchman, Gilles Rosier, and one exhaustingly antic 40-year-old Moroccan cutup, Claude Sabbah. 

Rosier grew up in Gabon and assisted Marc Bohan at Christian Dior before joining Gaultier. Sabbah started out with Chantal Thomass, did time at Dorothée Bisand continues to produce saris out of a factory in New Delhi. They also have theirown label, GR816, which bows in March. Both say they endorse the kind of freedom that in the last decade led middle-aged American women to take their wardrobes and images into their own hands with giant T-shirts, stretch leggings, top-of-the-line Nikes. That the look traveled so easily to the boardwalks of the Riviera only proves to them what a great look it is. 

Both also had mothers who got their shopping highs picking through the bins at Tati, the thing most loved about the store and a feature that La Rue est à Nous has no intention of abandoning. This honoring of tradition becomes even more interesting when you learn that the sales-floor furnishings housing the line, in metal worked to resemble wicker, and dressing rooms evoking voting booths, were created by Andrée Putman. As high priestess of French design, Putman is more usually associated with Good Taste re-editions of Eileen Gray rugs and rattan-wrapped chairs by Jean-Michel Frank. 

Made up of five themed mini-collections, from Acidulated hip-hop to Beach grunge to Sailor stripes,La Rue will be staggered into Tati's three Paris and five provincial outlets over the next six months. Prices start at 39.90 francs (about $7) for a cotton T-shirt in the line's signature print, a cookie-cutter "man on the street" multiplied to infinity.Prices climb to 189 francs for a coordinated jacket and skirt in ribbed viscose. The 90 square meters (970 square feet) earmarked for the collection in the Boulevard Rochechouart flagship currently does $2 million a year; La Rue is projected to increase that by at least 25 percent. If by April it looks as if there is a good chance of hitting $10 million with the line this year, management will throw a street party for 4,000. 

*"Tati is as much about variety as it is about price," says Fabien Ouaki, the company's 34-year-old chairman. Ouaki's Tunisian father opened the first store in 1948. With the appetite for consumer goods high after the war but purse strings tight, his idea was a timely one*. 

"While it is the policy of big stores in the U. S. like Kmart to buy, say, 20,000 pieces each of 200 different items, ours is to buy 2,000 pieces each of 2,000 items," Ouaki says. 

La Rue didn't happen overnight. The ball started rolling in 1990, when the artist Julian Schnabel asked Putman to intercede in the acquisition of some of Tati's checked awnings, which he used as backgrounds for a series of paintings.The next year Azzedine Alaïa created espadrilles, T-shirts and canvas bags for the store in exchange for the right to use the checks as a motif in his own ready-to-wear collection. Ouaki and Putman met three years ago in a dusty field in the Dordogne at a gathering for the Dalai Lama. 

"Everyone said I was crazy to ask her to work for Tati, that she would be too expensive," Ouaki said. "But her price was the normal price of a decorator. I didn't pay for the name, not like when she designs hotels or the offices of government ministers." 

When Sabbah talks about Putman's contribution and the line itself, it can be a little hard to keep up. "I love when Andrée says her display fittings were 'designed to disappear.' Prestige is the end of love, baby, and La Rue is about the end of prestige. Gilles was Gaultier's first assistant but we don't like to say so because we're not wild about the word first - first is like first class and first class is over, baby. Tati is a multisouls phenomenon. It doesn't make the distinction between rich and poor, ugly and beautiful, young and old. This is the no-age age, baby. We want the daughter and the mother and the grandmother, even, not to be embarrassed to shop together at Tati. Tati is out of time, destroying all notions of chic. When you go to Algeria you know the first thing the Algerians want to know is did you go to Tati, not did you go to Christian Dior." 

But Algeria is not Paris.'One of my ideas was to do a T-shirt printed with the Tati shopping bag,' says Rosier.'Madame Ouaki, Fabien's mother, finds this funny because it's well known that people are so ashamed of the bag, you always see them transferring their purchases to plain bags as soon as they leave the store.' 

If Rosier succeeds in turning around the Tati bag as a symbol for the young African mother, turban wound high and an infant lashed to her back with a wide belt of fabric, the funnel effect at the front door will be even more hazardous than it is now.There are always stories about how the Paris haut monde, stylish women of means like Helene Rochas, buy their stockings at Tati.But you do have to wonder, how do they get in?See you on the street. 

Christopher Petkanas is author of "At Home in France," a book about eating and entertaining in private French homes.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

:nuts: 

...well...after these lets Post, I think I need a miracle as Gil in the Film from Woody Allen, Midnight in Paris, where one night, Gil gets drunk and becomes lost in the back streets of Paris. At midnight, a 1920s Peugeot Type 176 car draws up beside him, and the passengers—dressed in 1920s clothing- urge him to join them.

Maybe because I like the Paris of the Twenties very much...


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*UN CHALET A PARIS.
A WOODEN HOUSE IN PARIS 19th. rue de Meaux.*
built in 1881.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*La Rue des Degrés* is a street located in the *2nd arrondissement of Paris*. 
It consists entirely of a staircase that measures in all and for all 3.30 meters wide, and from the Rue de Clery towards to the Rue Beauregard near on the Porte Saint-Denis. 
With only 5.75 m long, *La Rue des Degrés* is the shortest street of Paris.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Rollerskating: Paris-Roller*

*



* 
*Every Friday, Pari-Roller* (http://www.pari-roller.com/) organizes a ride around Paris from 10.00 PM till 1.00 AM. 
It starts at 10.00 pm at the Montparnasse train station, under the big clock and ends at the same place. 
If it rains the ride is cancelled.

The ride is free, you can pay an insurance before it starts if you want, or give money for the association who organizes it, but nobody can ask you money for this.

*The ride* is divided in 2 parts with a pause in the midlle. 
It is about *25 km long*.

YOU MUST KNOW HOW TO STOP, and how to skate. 
It goes a bit fast, mainly in winter because there is not so much people.

The hardest is at the front of the ride, because it goes fast, and at the rear because the staff will ask you to hurry. 
In the middle it's allright, even children come there.

*Equipment: *Roller skate, protections, water if it's hot. Look at the site because sometimes there is a disguised dress code (not obligatory)

*amazing roller in Paris*
*



*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*PARIS BY NIGHT*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*QUARTIER PIGALLE. PARIS*
*RED LIGHT DISTRICT. MOULIN ROUGE.*
The Quartier PIGALLE in PARIS and SANKT PAULI-Reeperbahn in HAMBURG are the biggest Red Light Districts in Europe.
*PARIS has 3 Red Light Districts* : PIGALLE, Rue SAINT-DENIS and MONTPARNASSE Vavin-Gaité.









Le Sexodrome biggest sex center in Europe.

*Pigalle* (French pronunciation: [pi.ɡal]) is an area in Paris around the Place Pigalle, on the border between the 9th and the 18th _arrondissements_. 










It is named after the *sculptor**Jean-Baptiste Pigalle* (1714–1785).
*Pigalle is famous for being a **tourist** district, with many **sex shops** on Place Pigalle and the main boulevards and **prostitutes** operating in the side streets*. 










The neighborhood's raunchy reputation led to its World War II nickname of "Pig Alley" by Allied soldiers. 
*The **Divan du Monde** and the **Moulin Rouge**, a world-famous **cabaret**, are both located in Pigalle*.










The area to the south of Place Pigalle is devoted to the retail of musical instruments and equipment, especially for popular music. 
A section of the _rue de Douai_ consists solely of stores selling guitars, drums, and musical accessories.










Henri Toulouse-Lautrec's studio was here. 
Artists such as Pablo Picasso, Vincent van Gogh, and Maurice Neumont also once lived here. 










The works of artist Salvador Dalí can be seen at the nearby Espace Dalí.
It was also the home of the Grand Guignol theatre, which closed in 1962. However, the theatre itself still stands. 










*The **Musée de l'érotisme** (Museum of Eroticism) can also be found here.*
Pigalle is a well known spot for tourists who want to experience "Paris by night". 










It is home to some of Paris' most famous cabarets ("Moulin Rouge," for instance, was immortalized by artist Toulouse-Lautrec as well as Hollywood), as well as topless and nude shows.
Pigalle is one end-point of the Montmartrobus (a public bus serving the area), or you can get to the Place Pigalle by taking the Métro to the Pigalle stop.










A film was made in 1994 entitled _Pigalle_. 
It was set in this district of Paris and starred Véra Briole and Francis Renauld. 
The police comedy _My New Partner_ is also set in Pigalle. 










An album was made by Édith Piaf, entitled _La Rue Pigalle_. Maurice Chevalier wrote a song entitled _Place Pigalle_. 










The recent album by the American jazz singer, Madeleine Peyroux, entitled "Bare Bones" (2009), contains a track entitled "Our Lady of Pigalle". 










The American pop band Sparks mentioned the district in the lyrics to "Sextown U.S.A.". 










The Amsterdam-based modern gypsy jazz band Pigalle44 was named after this district.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Dear friend,

I propose you as a detoxification, information about the wonderful Architecture from Odile Decq , the Restaurant L'Opera :

http://www.opera-restaurant.fr/fr#/architecture/phantom 

Could you make a Post with photos and information ?
Thank you very much


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

hello ds19. are you in love with the Citroen DS ? thanks for the news.yes Odile Decq design is nice.i will talk later about this restaurant.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*MOULIN ROUGE. PARIS.*

*Moulin Rouge (French pronunciation: [mu.lɛ̃ ʁuʒ], French for Red Mill) is a cabaret in Paris*. 
*It was built in 1889 by Joseph Oller*, who also owned the Paris Olympia. 









Moulin Rouge façade.1900

Close to Montmartre in the Paris district of Pigalle on Boulevard de Clichy in the 18th arrondissement, *it is marked by the red windmill on its roof*. 
The closest métro station is Blanche.
*Moulin Rouge is best known as the spiritual birthplace of the modern form of the can-can dance*. 
Originally introduced as a seductive dance by the courtesans who operated from the site, the can-can dance revue evolved into a form of entertainment of its own and led to the introduction of cabarets across Europe. 
*Today, Moulin Rouge is a tourist attraction*, offering musical dance entertainment for visitors from around the world. 
The club's decor still contains much of the romance of turn-of-the-20th-century France.

*History*

*The Belle Époque*, a period of peace and optimism marked by industrial progress and a particularly rich cultural exuberance. 
The Exposition Universelles of 1889 and 1900 are symbols of this period. 
The Eiffel Tower was also constructed in 1889, epitomising the spirit of progress along with the culturally transgressive Moulin Rouge.
Japonism, an artistic movement inspired by the Orient with Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec as its most brilliant disciple, is at its height.
*Montmartre*, which, at the heart of an increasingly vast and impersonal Paris, manages to retain a bucolic village atmosphere. 
Festivities and artists mixing with pleasure and beauty as their values.
*6 October 1889: The Moulin Rouge opens*, in the Jardin de Paris, at the foot of the Montmartre hill. 
Its creator Joseph Oller and his Manager Charles Zidler are formidable businessmen who understand perfectly the public’s tastes. 
The aim is to allow the very rich to come and slum it in a fashionable district, Montmartre. 
*The extravagant setting *– the garden is adorned with a gigantic elephant – allows people from all walks of life to mix. 
Workers, residents of the Place Blanche, artists, the middle classes, businessmen, elegant women and foreigners passing through Paris rub shoulders. 
*Nicknamed “The First Palace of Women"* by Oller and Zidler, the cabaret quickly becomes a great success.

*The ingredients for its success:*
*A revolutionary architecture for the auditorium* that allowed rapid changes of décor and where everyone could mix;
Festive champagne evenings where people danced and were entertained thanks to amusing acts that changed regularly, such as the Pétomane;
*A new dance inspired by the quadrille which becomes more and more popular: The Can-can, danced to a furious rhythm by dancers in titillating costumes*;
Famous dancers whom history still remembers: la Goulue, Jane Avril, la Môme Fromage, Grille d’Egout, Nini Pattes en l’Air, Yvette Guilbert ;
A place *loved by artists*, of whom the *most iconic was Toulouse-Lautrec*. 
His posters and paintings secured rapid and international fame for the Moulin Rouge.

*January 1903: the Moulin Rouge* reopened after renovation and improvement work carried out by Niermans, the most “Parisian” architect of the Belle Époque (amongst other works he designed the brasserie Mollard, the Paris Casino, the Folies Bergère in Paris, the Palace Hôtel in Ostend in Belgium, the rebuilding of the Hôtel du Palais in Biarritz and the creation of the Hôtel Négresco on the Promenade des Anglais in Nice). 
First aperitif concert, where the elite of the fashionable world met for dinner and a show in a setting more beautiful and comfortable than any that existed elsewhere.









La Goulue









*1891: “La Goulue”:* Toulouse-Lautrec’s first poster for the Moulin Rouge.

*29 July 1907: first appearance of Mistinguett* on stage at the Moulin Rouge in the “Revue de la Femme”. 
Her talent was immediately obvious. 
The following year she had a huge success with Max Dearly in “la Valse chaloupée”.









Mistinguett

*Mistinguett, born in poverty*, was not particularly beautiful but had an undeniably quick wit. 
She wanted to build her own life and said “the poor suburbs, it’s not enough just to want to get out. I had a talent: life. All the rest remains to be done, to be thought about. I couldn’t allow myself just to be a beautiful animal, I had to think of everything”. 
A peerless businesswoman, she first listened carefully then captivated. She lived wholly for her art, and toured Europe and the United States.

*After the war,* Francis Salabert took charge of the Moulin Rouge. 
A businessman rather than a showman, he gave Jacques-Charles, the leading impresario of the time, the task of reinvigorating the cabaret. 
The Moulin Rouge took off again, thanks to stars such as *Mistinguett, Jeanne Aubert or Maurice Chevalier*, and to the first showing in Paris of American revues with the Hoffmann Girls.









Maurice Chevalier

*1944:* a few days after the liberation of Paris, *Edith Piaf*, whose talent is already evident, performs at the Moulin Rouge, with *Yves Montand*, a newcomer chosen to appear with her.









Edith Piaf

*19 May 1953:* the 25th “Bal des Petits Lits Blancs“, organised by the novelist Guy des Cars, takes place at the Moulin Rouge in the presence of the French President, Monsieur Vincent Auriol, and it includes, for the first time on a European stage, *Bing Crosby*. 
The evening attracts 1,200 artists and stars from around the world, including *Josephine Baker who sings “J’ai deux amours”.*

















Josephine Baker

*4 February 1982:* one-off show with Liza Minnelli.

*25 September 1984:* gala with Frank Sinatra.

*October 2009: the most famous cabaret in the world celebrates its 120th birthday.*

*Moulin Rouge! (2001),* directed by Baz Luhrmann, with Ewan McGregor, *Nicole Kidman*, John Leguizamo, Jim Broadbent, and Richard Roxburgh 















































*CANCAN.*

The can-can (sometimes non-hyphenated as in the original French: cancan[citation needed][original research?]; French pronunciation: [kɑ̃kɑ̃]) is a high-energy and physically demanding music hall dance, traditionally performed by a chorus line of female dancers who wear costumes with long skirts, petticoats, and black stockings. The main features of the dance are the lifting and manipulation of the skirts, with high kicking and suggestive, provocative body movements.



















The Galop from Jacques Offenbach's Orpheus in the Underworld is the tune most associated with the can-can (a somewhat simplified form).

*Origins*

*The cancan first appeared in the working-class ballrooms of Montparnasse in Paris in around 1830.* 
It was a more lively version of the galop, a dance in quick 2/4 time, which often featured as the final figure in the quadrille. 
The cancan was, therefore, originally a dance for couples, who indulged in high kicks and other gestures with arms and legs. 
It is thought that they were influenced by the antics of a popular entertainer of the *1820s, Charles Mazurier*, who was well known for his acrobatic performances, which *included the grand écart or jump splits*—later a popular feature of the cancan. 
At this time, and throughout most of the 19th century in France, the dance was also known as the chahut. 
Both words are French, cancan meaning "tittle-tattle" or "scandal", hence a scandalous dance, while chahut meant "noise" or "uproar". 
The dance did cause something of a scandal, and for a while, there were attempts to repress it. 
Occasionally people dancing the cancan were arrested but it was never officially banned, as is sometimes claimed. 
Throughout the 1830s, it was often groups of men, particularly students, who caused the most outrage by dancing the cancan at public dance-halls.

As performers of the cancan became more skilled and adventurous, it gradually developed a parallel existence as entertainment, alongside the participatory form, although it was still very much a dance for individuals and not yet performed on stage by a chorus line. 
A few men became cancan stars in the 1840s to 1860s, and an all-male group known as the Quadrille des Clodoches performed the dance in London in 1870. 
But women performers were much more widely known in this period. 
They were mostly middle-ranking courtesans, and only semiprofessional entertainers—unlike the dancers of the *1890s, such as La Goulue and Jane Avril*, who were highly paid for their appearances at the Moulin Rouge and elsewhere. 
The female dancers of the Second Empire and the fin de siècle developed the various cancan moves that were later incorporated by the choreographer Pierre Sandrini in *the spectacular "French Cancan", which he devised at the Moulin Rouge in the 1920s *and presented at his own Bal Tabarin[disambiguation needed] from 1928. 
*This was a combination of the individual style of the Parisian dance-halls and the chorus-line style of British and American music halls.*














__________________


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> hello ds19. are you in love with the Citroen DS ? thanks for the news.yes Odile Decq design is nice.i will talk later about this restaurant.


OH YES !!!!
My grand mother had a Citroen DS19 when I was a child and I don't forget that beautiful car !
He was a revolution in the 50Ts. I'm looking for one Oldtimer DS now.

Here some thems interesting from paris:

http://www.parisauthentic.com/ 

http://www.maison-alsace.com/ 

http://www.parisiendunjour.fr/

http://www.mal217.org/qqmots-index-en.php 

Maybe you speak to us about that soon !


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*JOSEPHINE BAKER*

*J'ai deux amours -- the Josephine Baker story in Paris*

a nice short video *in english*.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

THE *FABULOUS* SHOW *"BRAVISSIMO"* FROM THE *LIDO PARIS*

AS IF YOU WERE THERE

*ENTIRE SHOW IN 8 VIDEOS*

*!! F A B U L O U S !!*


































*PARIS IS THE LIDO AND THE LIDO IS PARIS*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*CHRISTINA AGUILERA. LADY MARMELADE*

*"VOULEZ-VOUS COUCHER AVEC MOI CE SOIR ?"*

*MOULIN ROUGE.PARIS*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*ENTIRE 36 MINUTES FIREWORK.
PARIS. TOUR EIFFEL
BASTILLE DAY.
14 JULY 2012.*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xr...4-juillet-2012-a-paris_creation?search_algo=1


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*PARIS IN THE PAST*









YEAR 1930.









EXPOSITION UNIVERSELLE.YEAR 1900









YEAR 1890









YEAR 1860









CONSTRUCTION OF AVENUE DE L OPERA.YEAR 1877. HAUSSMANN PLAN









HAUSSMANN PLAN.CHATELET.YEAR 1860









ANCIENT "LA BIEVRE" RIVER NOW UNDER A ROAD.YEAR 1860









BUTTE CHAUMONT PARK IN PROGRESS.YEAR 1860









RUE REAUMUR.YEAR 1860









RUE SAINT HONORE.YEAR 1860









YEAR 1860









YEAR 1910









YEAR 1910









YEAR 1900









YEAR 1900









YEAR 1900









YEAR 1900









YEAR 1900









YEAR 1950









YEAR 1900









YEAR 1900









RUE DE BELLEVILLE









YEAR 1900









HAUSSMANN PLAN AVENUE DE L OPERA.YEAR 1860









PLAN/MAP OF PARIS.CHARLES V.YEAR 1600


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*OLDEST MAPS OF PARIS*










MAP OF PARIS BY BELLEFOREST. YEAR 1575









MAP OF PARIS BY TRUCHETHOYAUX. YEAR 1552









MAP OF PARIS BY MUNSTER. YEAR 1550









MAP OF PARIS BY SAINT VICTOR. YEAR 1550









*OLDEST MAP OF PARIS BY BRAUN HOGENBERG. YEAR 1530*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Here is the first photograph/PICTURE taken of Paris.*

*This picture was taken at eight o'clock in the morning by Louis Daguerre* 
*in the year 1838* .. 
Boulevard du Temple, Paris 3th










Boulevard du Temple", taken by Louis Daguerre in late 1838 or early 1839,.. *was the first-ever photograph of people.* 
It is an image of a busy street, but because exposure time was over ten minutes, the city traffic was moving too much to appear. 
The exceptions are the two people in the bottom left corner, one who stood still getting his boots polished by the other long enough to show up in the picture.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Renault Twizy electrifies the Eiffel Tower*

*



* 
The *Renault Twizy* is an electric city car produced *by **Renault* manufactured entirely in Valladolid, Spain.
The Twizy was released for sales in France in March 2012 and in the UK the following month.
The car is available with three models, starting at €6,990 up to €8,490 (in the UK: GB£6,990 to GB£7,400). 
The sales price does not include the batteries, which will be leased for a monthly fee that includes a replacement guarantee - in case of battery breakdown or insufficient capacity - and a roadside assistance.

*6057 Renault Twizy have been already sold in Europe including 1551 in France.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*THE EVENT NATURE CAPITALE. PARIS*










*Nature Capitale, a project by Gad Weil, has transformed the Champs Elysees during May 2010 into a gigantic garden to celebrate World Day of Biodiversity*. 










Much like a Christo undertaking, the world's most famous and commercial boulevard had over *150 varieties of trees, plants, and forestry and most important of all, without car traffic*. 










Here are some of the staggering statistics: 152,009 plants have been planted to create the gardens for the forest exhibition of *Nature Capitale*.










The nursery gardeners have supplied for the event: 54,912 varieties of Mediterranean forest seedlings (essentially Quercus, Cedar and Pine of Aleppo), 51,909 varieties of continental forest seedlings (essentially Quercus, Douglas,28,028 varieties of mountain forest seedlings (essentially Sorb of birds, Black and Sylvan pine, Epicea), amd 17,160 varieties of Atlantic forest (essentially Quercus, Pinus Pinaster and Pinus).










*Don't forget pens, small farms with cows, goats, pigs and sheep. also Nature Capitale was the countryside in central Paris.*










The public had the opportunity to purchase 8,000 “fragments” on sale at www.naturecapitale.com to prolong the life of this garden beyond this three-day festive event.










*This EVENT was also an opportunity for the French horticulturists and farmers to show their products and expertise.*





















































































































nice picture ...very exciting .......LOL


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*VISIT TO AMERICA IN PARIS.*


*HARD ROCK CAFE PARIS.GRANDS BOULEVARDS.*
14 Boulevard Montmartre 75009 Paris


























*HAPPY DAYS DINER.PARIS* 

















*4 Adresses 4 Restaurants in Paris*.
1.Opéra 25 bvd des Italiens 75002 Paris
2.Hôtel de Ville 6/8 Square Ste-Croix de la Bretonnerie 75004 Paris
3.Saint Michel 25 rue Francisque Gay 75006 Paris
4.Châtelet 25 rue de la Reynie 75001 Paris










*Fonzie and Pinky Tuscadero in Paris*










*Happy Days Diner will bring you back to the Fifties *and has an extensive menu of traditional American plates we all know, love and crave. 
The decor is charming, a bright aqua and pink with roomy booths and a second floor complete with toy model cars and music memorabilia. 
If you are a big breakfast person they offer pancakes, bacon and eggs for a start, a great way to start the day if you sit on the first floor and get a window seat.


















Lunch and dinner feature an extensive choice of various burgers, nachos, a BLT sandwich, hotdogs and a grilled cheese sandwich. 
If the generous portions are not enough there are also sides of coleslaw, French fires and potato sticks and for good measure a tempting selection of milkshakes including Oreo Cookie, sodas, wine and beer.










A kid's menu is also available featuring a mini hamburger, hotdogs or fish sticks which include a drink and ice cream for an affordable 7.50 euros.

If you are a glutton for punishment check out the larger than life desserts, an authentic banana split, sundaes, brownies and an apple crumble, just some of the many choices.










Impressive as the quality, choice and good service is that they have a website which features their full menu, a brief history of the diner concept and some of their recent press. 










It appears that this establishment that just opened a few months ago is off to a great start.









go ! maybe you will meet that family !


*THANKSGIVING.*GROCERY


















*TIME SQUARE.*PUB










*AMERICAN BISTROT*


























*JET LAG.*RESTAURANT










*PLAY OFF.*RESTAURANT










*BAGEL TOM.*RESTAURANT


























*SIXTY-SIX CAFE*


















*BERKO*.BACKERY


















*BREAKFEAST IN AMERICA.*RESTAURANT


















*DON'T FORGET ALL THE MCDONALDS, SUBWAY, KFC ET CAETERA IN PARIS*
There is 65 MCDONALDS IN INNER PARIS

*here a mcdonald in chinatown paris.*










*BLUES BAR B Q.*RESTAURANT










*LE PLAYERS.*BAR RESTAURANT.1000 sqm


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*VISIT TO AMERICA IN PARIS*

*HARRY'S NEW YORK BAR.*
*the oldest cocktail bar in Europe*










Which probably also explains why American expatriates have been flocking to *Harry's New York Bar* ever since it was dismantled and shipped from New York City to Paris in 1911. 
With its faded college pennants and dark wood panelling, *the oldest cocktail bar in Europe* feels familiar and friendly - kind of like home. 
T*he bar was frequented by the likes of Ernest Hemingway, Rita Hayworth, Humphrey Bogart and Coco Chanel.* 










In addition to being known for its distinguished patrons, *Harry's Bar is also famous for the creation of the White Lady, the Bloody Mary, the Side Car, the Blue Lagoon and many other legendary cocktails*. 
Harry's Bar is *the most famous watering hole in Europe, if not the world*, is worth a visit if you're in the mood for a bit of camaraderie.

Harry's Bar
5 Danou Street
75002 Paris










*DON'T FORGET ALL THE STARBUCKS EVERYWHERE IN PARIS*


*RESTAURANT VILLA SPICY*.LOUISIANA



















and the café moutarde, the moose, columbus café, bugsy's bar, bob's juice bar, et caetera....


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*AMERICAN CATHEDRAL IN PARIS*












Consecrated on Thanksgiving Day, November 25, 1886, The *American Cathedral in Paris* (formally known as the *Cathedral Church of the Holy Trinity*) is the gathering church for the Convocation of Episcopal Churches in Europe. 
The American Cathedral is part of the worldwide Anglican Communion. 
The church is located in central Paris between the Champs-Elysées and the River Seine on avenue George V in the 8th arrondissement.

*History*

The American Cathedral of the Holy Trinity, America's Episcopal/Anglican church in Paris, has served the American community since the 1830s when services were organized in the garden pavilion of the Hôtel Matignon, the home of Colonel Herman Thorn, (now the official residence of the French Prime Minister). 
A parish was formally established in 1859 and the first church building consecrated in 1864 on Rue Bayard.
The cathedral appears in the painting _Après l'Office à l'Église de la Sainte-Trinité, Noël 1890_ ("After the Service at Holy Trinity Church, Christmas 1890") by Jean Béraud. 
The original painting is on loan to the Musée Carnavalet in the 3d arrondissement of Paris.
During the German occupation of France during World War II (1940-44), the cathedral was taken over by the German military chaplaincy.
*Today*










*The American Cathedral* is a large urban parish with an active, committed and diverse congregation.
The ministries of the church include Parish Life, Christian Education, Development, Finance, Mission & Outreach, Community Outreach, Stewardship, 20s and 30s group and Music.
The building hosts a bilingual Montessori school, recovery groups such as AA, weekly free concert series at noon sponsored by Les Arts George V, and many more community-based services


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*THE EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES. PARIS*

*The Embassy of the United States in **Paris** is the **United States**'s oldest diplomatic mission.* 
Benjamin Franklin and some of the other Founding Fathers were the earliest United States Ambassadors to France.
It is located at 2 avenue Gabriel, on the northwest corner of the Place de la Concorde, in the 8th arrondissement.
*built in 1931.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*American Hospital of Paris*

The *American Hospital of Paris*, founded in 1906, located in Neuilly-sur-Seine, is a private, not-for-profit institution that is considered agréé/non-conventionné under the French system of healthcare. 
It has *187 surgical, medical, and obstetric beds.*
The Hospital has an extensive Ancillary Services Department, equipped with the latest diagnostic and treatment material. 
The Outpatient Consultation Department's 150 physicians cover every major medical and surgical specialty. 
The Emergency Department's experienced emergency care physicians provide immediate care to patients 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. 
The medical staff includes over 500 physicians and surgeons. These private practitioners are credentialed by the Hospital through a thorough and strict selection process that confirms their competency and experience.
The American Hospital of Paris *is the only civilian hospital in Europe accredited by the **Joint Commission on Accreditation of Healthcare Organizations* (JCAHO). 
The JCAHO is an independent organization that accredits the best hospitals in the United States. 
The American Hospital of Paris is accredited in France by the Haute Autorité de Santé (HAS).
Recognized as an institution of public benefit, the American Hospital of Paris receives no government subsidies from either France or the United States. 
Instead, the hospital relies on the generosity of its private and corporate donors from all nations.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*The English Shop*, 10 rue Mesnil. Paris 16ème.
Grocery and general food.

*La Grande Epicerie*, 38 rue de Sèvres. Paris 7ème
AU BON MARCHE STORE


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*WH SMITH PARIS*
248, rue de Rivoli Paris 1er.
Beanz Meanz … ???

REMEMBER THE ADVERTISING slogan, _“Beanz Meanz Heinz” ? A_ corruption of the English language maybe, but a classic nevertheless. In Paris though _Beanz Meanz …_ something quite different.










Tins of Heinz baked beans stacked on shelves – and where would you expect to find them – in a supermarket? No, these beans are to be found where you would least expect them … in a bookshop in Paris!










Established in 1903 and claiming to be the largest English bookshop in Paris and in France, W H Smith, _The English Bookshop_ as they style themselves, is to be found at the corner of the rue Rivoli and the rue Cambon.
The ground floor of the bookshop is much as you would expect – a wide range of books, novels ranked by author from A to Z, new releases, a travel section, a crime section as well as a wide range of magazines and English newspapers.










Climbing the wooden staircase to the first floor though brings a surprise.










As well as selling English language books, WH Smith is capitalising on the rising demand in France for things British and particularly British food.
Fueled by expats who want food that reminds them of home and by the increasing popularity of _Le Snacking_, the Anglo-Saxon style snacks, fast food and sandwiches that are encroaching on the traditional French long sit-down lunches, sales of British food are booming.










On the first floor of WH Smith, bookshelves have given way to a cornucopia of British specialities – OXO cubes, Walker’s shortbread, Twining’s tea, Cadbury’s cream eggs, McVities chocolate digestives, Lyle’s Golden Syrup, Mr Kipling cakes and the ever mysterious but highly popular, Marmite – to name but a few.
They still sell books on the first floor but the space occupied by food has increased at the expense of the space occupied by books.










If the appetite for British food in Paris continues I wonder if _The English Bookshop_ that also sells food will one day become _The English Food Shop_ that also sells books?
Although, at first sight, it does seem a little odd to sell food alongside books, there is no doubt that it is a success and, as an English expat, I admit to more than a whiff of nostalgia as I look at the shelves.
The real question though is, when will we see the arrival in Paris of that peculiarly English curiosity _fish ‘n chips_? I suspect that even WH Smith will not rise to that particular challenge!


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

L'Alcazar. Restaurant. 62, rue Mazarine. Paris 6ème.



















with his Fabulous FISH & CHIPS.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> *PRET A MANGER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nuts: Sorry, but...I can understand Paris is a city with millions of tourist, but there are better thinks in France to eat !

That's for me ist repugnant ! EKELHAFT mein Freund ! McDonald art with paper plate.

Anyway thank you very much for all this information !


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

exactly, kind of fake safe high level food but we know that global crap now hehe


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

hello ds_19 it's a salad with avocado and crawfishs....you don't like salads ? i like it, fresh salads are appreciated in the summer and i'am shure PRET A MANGER food is better as at MCDONALD'S.
we have all different tastes.

hello HSEUGUT 
PRET A MANGER says his food is always fresh and never frozen
and on this picture you can see the difference betwenn a frozen and a fresh crawfish.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> hello ds_19 it's a salad with avocado and crawfishs....you don't like salads ? i like it, fresh salads are appreciated in the summer and i'am shure PRET A MANGER food is better as at MCDONALD'S.
> we have all different tastes.
> 
> :bowtie: Oh yes, I appreciate salads specially now in summer but you know, you are french and you know what I mean, that box with the mayonnaise plastic pot into the salad...
> ...


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> turangalia said:
> 
> 
> > hello ds_19 it's a salad with avocado and crawfishs....you don't like salads ? i like it, fresh salads are appreciated in the summer and i'am shure PRET A MANGER food is better as at MCDONALD'S.
> ...


----------



## 785111 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, is an excellent thread, very original. The stores in Champs Elysees are really spectacular! I loved the Embassy of the United States.

I invite you to my thread of Punta del Este, Uruguay:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300241

kay:


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

santi.uru said:


> Wow, is an excellent thread, very original. The stores in Champs Elysees are really spectacular! I loved the Embassy of the United States.
> 
> I invite you to my thread of Punta del Este, Uruguay:
> 
> ...


thank you santi'uru.i have seen your nice thread.i think uruguay is less dangerous for tourists as peru or bolivia.montevideo and buenos aires have booth a famous european flair.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*I continue my BRITISH VISIT in PARIS with the famous LUXURY BRAND : BURBERRY.*
Paris has 6 BURBERRY addresses.
1. Boulevard Saint-Germain
2.Galeries Lafayette Store Boulevard Haussmann
3. Le Bon Marché Store
4.Boulevard Malesherbes
5.Le Printemps Store Boulevard Haussmann
6.Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré

*Burberry Group* plc (LSE: BRBY) is a British luxury fashion house, distributing clothing and fashion accessories and licensing fragrances. 
Its distinctive tartan pattern has become one of its most widely copied trademarks. 
Burberry is most famous for its iconic trench coat, which was invented by founder Thomas Burberry. 
The company has branded stores and franchises around the world, and also sells through concessions in third-party stores. 
HM Queen Elizabeth II and HRH The Prince of Wales have granted the company Royal Warrants. 
The Chief Creative Officer is Christopher Bailey. 
The company is listed on the London Stock Exchange and is a constituent of the FTSE 100 Index.
According to Business Weekly, Burberry is the 98th most valuable brand in the world.


















BURBERRY PARIS. Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré.

*Early years, 19th century*
Burberry was founded in 1856 when 21-year-old Thomas Burberry, a former draper's apprentice, opened his own store in Basingstoke, Hampshire, England.
By 1870, the business had established itself by focusing on the development of outdoors attire.
In 1880, Burberry introduced in his brand the gabardine, a hardwearing, water-resistant yet breathable fabric, in which the yarn is waterproofed before weaving.
Burberry was the original name, but then the company soon switched to using the name Burberrys, after many customers from around the world began calling it Burberrys of London. 
This name is still visible on many older Burberry products. 
In 1891, Burberry opened a shop in the Haymarket, London, which still exists and until recently was the site of Burberry’s corporate headquarters. 
Now the headquarters are at Horseferry House just behind Houses of Parliament, Westminster (London).

*20th century*
In 1901, the Burberry Equestrian Knight Logo was developed containing the Latin word "Prorsum", meaning forwards, and registered as a trademark.
In 1911 they became the outfitters for Roald Amundsen, the first man to reach the South Pole, and Ernest Shackleton, who led a 1914 expedition to cross Antarctica. 
A Burberry gabardine jacket was worn by George Mallory on his ill-fated attempt on Mount Everest in 1924.
In 1914 Burberry was commissioned by the War Office to adapt its officer's coat to suit the conditions of contemporary warfare, resulting in the "trench coat".
After the war, the trench coat became popular with civilians. 
The iconic Burberry check was created in the 1920s and used as a lining in its trench coats.
Burberry also specially designed aviation garments. A. E. Clouston and Mrs Betsy Kirby Green made the fastest flying time to Cape Town from London in 1937 and were sponsored by Burberry.
Burberry was an independent company until 1955, when it was taken over by Great Universal Stores (GUS).
During the 1970s, the brand became popular with the British casual cult, leading to its being associated with members of football firms by the 1990s and chavs the following decade.
Such a shift in a brand's clientele exemplifies prole drift.
In 1999, Burberry's changed their marketing name to Burberry. 
Most of their items changed too, but many accessory items still had the Burberry's name.

*21st century*
Burberry Group plc was initially floated on the London Stock Exchange in July 2002.
GUS divested its remaining interest in Burberry in December 2005.
In 2006 Rose Marie Bravo, who as Chief Executive had led Burberry to mass market success, retired.
She was replaced by current CEO Angela Ahrendts.
Burberry first began selling online in the US, followed by the UK in October 2006, and the rest of the EU in 2007.
In May 2001, Christopher Bailey joined Burberry as creative director and became Chief Creative Officer in November 2009.
Bailey is credited with transforming the fortunes of the company.
Burberry has attempted to rebrand itself with advertisements in _GQ_, _Esquire_, _Vogue_, _Tatler_ and _Harper's Bazaar_, and is well known for using British celebrities in its advertising, including models Kate Moss, Agyness Deyn, Jourdan Dunn and Lily Donaldson, singer George Craig, actress Emma Watson, who was named the face of Burberry's 2009 Fall/Winter campaign and the cover model for the 2010 Spring/Summer campaign, and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, who was unveiled as the face of Burberry's newest fragrance, Burberry Body, in July 2011.
In June 2010, the Group launched its first cosmetics line, Burberry Beauty.

























BURBERRY PARIS. Boulevard Saint-Germain


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

santi.uru said:


> Wow, is an excellent thread, very original. The stores in Champs Elysees are really spectacular! I loved the Embassy of the United States.
> 
> I invite you to my thread of Punta del Este, Uruguay:
> 
> ...


:banana: 

Hi Santi ! That's really good that you visit this thread as I advised you.
I hope to visit Punta soon and maybe you visit us here in Europe once.

I exited to see more photos of Punta del este in your thread !

Un abrazo para el querido Uruguay


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*ASTON MARTIN PARIS*
23 Avenue Franklin D Roosevelt *Paris* 8eme

pics coming soon


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

although we are surprised with the posts and pics, I can not realise what criterion you use to choose the topics.
I hope not to lose its exotic style.

Fast Food, Auto Dealer, etc. are in all countries.

Another thing if we talk about the architecture that hosts it.
For example the extravagant architectur from Citroen C42 at the Champs Elysees: http://www.citroen.de/c42-champs-elysees/location/#/c42-champs-elysees/location/ 

or L'Atelier Renault even in Champs Elysées : http://fr.atelier.renault.com


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> although we are surprised with the posts and pics, I can not realise what criterion you use to choose the topics.
> I hope not to lose its exotic style.
> 
> Fast Food, Auto Dealer, etc. are in all countries.
> ...


hello ds-19 i am sorry but aston martin and burberry are british brands and i am talking about UK in Paris.you can't find BURBERRY and ASTON MARTIN STORES IN every countries.
but i will continue with shops bars with english australian flair.
and after will come :
*"black africa" in Paris,*
*Greece in Paris,*
*Russia in Paris,*
*Brazil in Paris*
*Hispanic Paris*
*than the Gay Paris, etc ....*
*some german italian addresses in Paris
unknown museums
tropical greenhouses*
*THAN HAUTE COUTURE IN PARIS .....DIOR CHANEL HERMES JEAN PAUL GAUTHIER STORES ETC*
*wait and see.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos from Paris districts, shops, restaurants etc :cheers:


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Once again, very nice photos from Paris districts, shops, restaurants etc :cheers:


thank you christos-greece, you are now the top leader in posting dear guy.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

MORE BRITISH ADDRESSES IN PARIS

*The Bowler*, 13 rue d'Artois. 8ème
*The Bombardier*, 2 place du Panthéon 5ème
*The Frog and Rosbif*, 116 rue Saint-Denis 2ème
*James Joyce*, 71 boulevard Gouvion-Saint-Cyr 17ème
*Corcoran's*, 23 boulevard Poissonnière 2ème
*Shakespeare and Co*, 37 rue de la Bûcherie 5ème
*Village Voice*, 6 rue Princesse 6ème
*Galignani*, 224 rue de Rivoli 1er
*David Hicks*, 12 rue de Tournon 6ème
*British Shop*, 2 rue François Ponsard 16ème
*The Frog and British Library*, 114 avenue de France 13ème
*The Frog and Princess*, 9 rue Princesse 6ème
*Sir Winston*, 5 rue de Presbourg 16ème
*The Tea Caddy*, 14 rue Saint-Julien le Pauvre 5ème
*Frog16*, 110 avenue Kléber 16ème
*Cambridge Tavern*, 19 avenue Wagram 17ème
*Pegoty's*, 79 avenue Bosquet 7ème
*Mum's Diner*, 11 rue de Braque 3ème
*Le Bistrot Irlandais*, 15 rue de la Santé 13ème
*Kitty o' Shea's*, 10 rue des Capucines 1er
*Scots Kirk Paris*, 17 rue Bayard 8ème
*The Coran Shop*, 117 rue du Bac 7ème
*Tissu Liberty*, 8 rue des Francs Bourgeois 3ème
*Laura Ashley* 95, avenue Raymond Poincaré 16ème


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> hello ds-19 i am sorry but aston martin and burberry are british brands and i am talking about UK in Paris.you can't find BURBERRY and ASTON MARTIN STORES IN every countries.
> but i will continue with shops bars with english australian flair.
> and after will come :
> *"black africa" in Paris,*
> ...


Ach soooo ! Ich verstehe :wallbash: 

I'm very exited waiting the next Post, specially Hispanic, German-Italian and Greece m))


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

I could post pictures of the parisian gay pride, but I don't want to outbid, for the gay pride pics look at the thread of Tel Aviv from Zohar.
i will just talk about the Marais District later and show some addresses.


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

edit


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*thirty (30) australian addresses in Paris*


*Associations*
*Australian Business In Europe* (ABIE)
4, rue Jean Rey, 75015 Paris
*Association Culturelle Franco-Australienne*/Atelier Littéraire Franco-Asutralien
Cultural association french-australian/litterature association
11, avenue de Lattre de Tassigny, 92100 Boulogne
*Eurostralia*
20, rue Etex, 75018 Paris
*Mimi's Way*
3, avenue Gambetta, 75020 Paris
*Terra Australis 2000*/bicentenairy of Baudin
19, boulevard Haussmann, 75009 Paris
*Vent du Rêve/music of didgeridoo*
61, rue d'Avron, 75020 Paris
*Le rêve de l'Aborigène*
Le Rêve de l'Aborigène (aborigene dream) est le premier festival français dédié aux trois instruments ancestraux que sont le didgeridoo, la guimbarde et le chant diphonique/is the first french festival for the didgeridoo.
*Association France Australie :*
Les Bateaux Marnais 33, quai du Halage, 94000 Créteil


*Various*
*Cinéma des Antipodes*
42, rue Villiers de l'Isle Adam, 75020 Paris
*E.M. & Partners*
21, avenue des Platanes, 78860 Saint-Nom-la-Bretèche
*Martin Grant/stylist*
32, rue des rosiers, 75004 Paris


*Boutiques/shops/stores*
*Aboriginal's*
72, rue de Sèvres, 75007 Paris
*The Australian Bookshop*/Tél. 01 43 29 08 65
*Australian Dream*
63, quai de la Tournelle, 75005 Paris
*Australian Import Centre*wine and australian food 
41, rue de Cronstadt, 75015 Paris
*Australian Import Centre*
australian beer
103, rue Blomet, 75015 Paris
*Cinq Planètes*music aborigène
10, rue Saint Sébastien, 75011 Paris
*Nectar*
australian wine
129, boulevard Voltaire, 75011 Paris
*The Australia-NZ Shop*
4, rue Domat 75005 Paris
www.australianz-shop.com


*Cafés - restaurants*

*5 CAFE OZ IN PARIS*














































*Café Oz*
184, rue Saint Jacques, 75005 Paris
*Café Oz*
18, rue Saint Denis, 75001 Paris
*Café Oz*
1, rue de Bruxelles, 75009 Paris
*Café Oz*
8 Boulevard Montmartre Paris
*Café OZ - Denfert Rochereau*
3 Place Denfert-Rochereau Paris
*Woolloomooloo Restaurant*
36, boulevard Henri IV, 75004 Paris


*Magazines*
*Antipode AFA*
19, boulevard Haussmann, 75009 Paris,
*Australie Magazine*
11, boulevard Saint Marcel, 75013 Paris


*ART Galeries*
*Arts d'Australie* - Stéphane Jacob
179, boulevard Péreire, 75017 Paris
*Galerie Baudoin Lebon*
38, rue Sainte Croix de la Bretonnerie, 75004 Paris
*Galerie Woomang & Partners*
43, rue de la Folie Méricourt, 75011 Paris


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*L'ODYSSEE DE CARTIER. THE ODYSSEY OF CARTIER*

*"ONE OF THE MOST AMAZING ADVERTISING.......ON EARTH" LOL*

*already admired 16 million times on youtube.*

*4 millions euros / 5 millions dollars....just for and advertising*






*'L'Odyssée de Cartier' is a visual spectacular* of cutting edge special effects, which explores the fine jeweller's archives and back-story in a bid to showcase the brand to both existing customers, emerging markets and a new generation.

*"This project has been treated like a real movie," *Cartier UK's executive chairman Arnaud M.Bamberger explained at a preview screening at Cartier's London HQ last week, "we wanted the best special effects, a big director, an incredible model and props to intertwine with our incredible history.

"We wanted a movie we would be proud to show to Steven Spielberg".

Well as promotional videos go, you have to hand it to Cartier, *L'Odyssée de Cartier really is a no-expense-spared mini-masterpiece.*

*The three and a half minute film* follows the iconic symbol of the brand - the panther - on a whirlwind trip around the globe where he brushes with key moments and locations from Cartier's rich history.

The panther itself is steeped in history. 'La Panthère' being the nickname of Catier's legendary designer Jeanne Toussaint who created their first ever piece of panther jewellery - a bracelet for the Duchess of Windsor.

The *panther travels to St Petersburg *in the snow, *to China where he comes face-to-face with a golden dragon*, to *an Indian palace* *built upon an elephant's back* and filled with glittering animal jewellery (many pieces of which reside in the Cartier archive), before leaping aboard the wings of and *identical replica of the airplane built by Alberto Santos-Dumont*, to showcase the classic Cartier Santos watch (first commissioned by the Brazilian aviation legend in 1904).

The panther finally lands in Paris, the birthplace of Cartier, *on Place Vendôme where he meets supermodel Shalom Harlow* at the Grand Palais.

*The film, Cartier's first genuine foray into the world of screen advertising will be shown at 800 UK cinema screenings and on television in 12 countries around the globe including the US, China and South America.*

"We want to build up an awareness of Cartier worldwide to give us hige impact around the world," Bamberger explained, "It's not a commercial decision, more a celebration of our history and a chance for us to bring that to a wider audience".

L'Odyssée is the the work of a vast team led by *leading advertising film director Bruno Aveillan*. 
He was supported by a crew of 60 on location, with a further team of 50 special effects technicians working on the post-production for six months. *
An original score was composed by Pierre Adenot*, and the red dress worn by Shalom was custom-made by young Chinese fashion designer Yiqing Yinwith, *while a total of three panthers were used for filming due to strict animal welfare laws.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*THE BEST PUBS IN PARIS*
*1. Connolly's Corner *
12 rue de Mirbel
75005 Paris

*2. The Cork and Cavan* 
68-70 quai de Jemmapes
75010 Paris

*3.The **Auld Alliance* 
80 rue François Miron
75004 Paris

*4. Kitty O'Shea's *
10 rue des Capucines
75002 Paris

*5. The Wall *
51 rue Lacépède
75005 Paris

*6. The Bombardier *
2 Place du Panthéon
75005 Paris

*7. Patrick's Le Ballon Vert *
33 rue de Montreuil
75011 Paris

*8. The Thistle *
112 rue St Denis
75002 Paris

*9. The Local *
54 rue des Clefs
75005 Paris

*10. Le Mayflower *
49 Rue Descartes
75005 Paris

*11. Le Galway *
13 Quai Grands Augustins
75006 Paris

*12. The Long Hop *
27 Rue Frédéric Sauton
75005 Paris

*13.The **Quiet Man *
5 rue Haudriettes
75003 Paris

*14. W.O.S. Bar *
184 rue Saint Jacques
75005 Paris

*15. Le Little Temple Bar *
12 rue Princesse
75006 Paris

*16.**Melocoton *
10 rue Descartes
75005 Paris

*17. Le Carr's *
1 rue du Mont-Thabor
75001 Paris

*18. The Cricketer *
41 rue Mathurins
75008 Paris

*19. The Highlander* 
8 rue de Nevers
75006 Paris

*20. The Frog & Rosbif *
116 Rue St Denis
75002 Paris

*21. Coolin *
15 Rue Clément
75006 Paris

*22.**O'Brien's *
77 rue St Dominique
75007 Paris

*23. Le Bedford Arms *
17 rue Princesse
75006 Paris

*24.Biere **Academy* 
7 rue des Ecoles
75005 Paris

*25. The Bowler *
13 rue d'Artois
75008 Paris

*26. The Frog and Princess* 
9 rue Princesse
75006 Paris


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Great thread, congratulations !


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

Stunning thread stunning Paris. Thanks for the great job Turangalia !


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Dinner show Chez Michou.* *PARIS.* *CABARET TRANSFORMIST*
80 Rue Martyrs. Montmartre District. 75018 Paris










*The craziest revue in Paris !* Michou will welcome you in *his famous cabaret in Montmartre*, always packed full every night since 50 years!
*This mythical cabaret* is mainly known thanks to the personality of its *owner, Michou. *
The cabaret offers dinner shows and presents quick change artists imitating international celebrities.
Michou is waiting for you tonight for his dinner show called "*FOLIES FOLLES*" !










YOUR PROGRAMM

Welcome from 8:00 p.m. (Cloakroom 2 euros not included)
Dinner from 8:30 p.m.
Show from 10:30 p.m.
End of the show at 00:30 p.m.
price : 105 euros.










*CABARET "CHEZ MICHOU"*
*Michou has embodied for 50 years best parties in Paris*.








*Famous in the whole world, unique and inimitable*, his quick change artists show gathers every night on scene, to imitate : Joséphine Baker, Tina Turner, Betty Boop, Whoopy Goldberg, Cher, Dalida, or Brigitte Bardot or Mylene Farmer, Mireille Mathieu..... You will discover international stars from another point of view.
Here the artistes are not naked girl dancers, like in many Parisian cabarets, *but boys singers*. "Chez Michou" presents mainly quick change artists which produce explosive imitations of famous people. They are waiting for you every night in a festive atmosphere, provocative and crazy!










Spend one memorable evening in the cabaret "Chez Michou", icon of Parisian nights. 
*Michou and his artists have created a new show style, unique and inimitable in the world!*


















MICHOU....BLUE IS HIS FAVOURITE COLOOR


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Sun City Sauna*







With over 3000 sqm, SUNCITY is *the largest gay sauna in Europe.* 
Spread over three floors and two separate buildings, it includes a 50 m² pool, unique for a Paris gay sauna.
You can expect a huge area entirely dedicated to meeting on the first floor, a gym, four video rooms, a large jacuzzi and a cosy bar. 











68 Boulevard de Sébastopol 75003 Paris, France
01 42 74 31 41
http://www.suncity.fr


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*Le Depot*


Address: 10 Rue Aux Ours, 75003 *Paris







* www.ledepot-paris.com 1400 sqm, largest gay club in europe, popular gay bar and dance club. Facilities include: bar, DJ, dance floor, darkrooms, cabins and labyrinth.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*LE MEURICE. PARIS*
*PALACE 5 stars*
228 rue de Rivoli, 75001 Paris

http://www.meuricehotel.fr/hotel-paris






















































wine cellar














































*SUITE ROYALE LA BELLE ETOILE. LE MEURICE.*
14000 euros/17330 dollars 1 night. 300sqm.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

_*THIERRY MUGLER. HAUTE COUTURE. PARIS
BEYONCE.*_


















Thierry MUGLER with BEYONCE



























_*THIERRY MUGLER. PARIS. CHIMERA*_


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> *LE MEURICE. PARIS*
> *PALACE 5 stars*
> 228 rue de Rivoli, 75001 Paris
> 
> http://www.meuricehotel.fr/hotel-paris


This is Paris !!!
Something like this is found only in Paris or some other European city.
Impossible to find in Dubai, China or America.
I hope belong France and not Qatar !

Anyway, the plastic furniture on the terrace, are not at the height.
There are exclusive furniture for terraces in wrought iron .



.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> This is Paris !!!
> Something like this is found only in Paris or some other European city.
> Impossible to find in Dubai, China or America.
> I hope belong France and not Qatar !
> ...


hello ds-19, I don't know if it's plastic, there's a lot of plastic quality, and it could be painted wicker.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*ROYAL MONCEAU RAFFLES. PARIS*
*PALACE 5 stars*
*by PHILIPPE STARCK*


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> *ROYAL MONCEAU RAFFLES. PARIS*
> *PALACE 5 stars*
> *by PHILIPPE STARCK*


WOW ! 

That Crystal Chandelier Lustre from Baccarat are wonderful !
And that is not plastic 


.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

ds-19 how do you find the contemporary renovation of the Royal Monceau by Philippe STARCK ?
personally I think the renovation of Philippe Starck is very daring, very risky, indeed very difficult to take, but I think the designer did not miss his work, one can criticize the too strong use of chandeliers or the colors of the carpets, but it's still an incredible job that was provided. the Starck-style has aficionados and refractory people...and i think the talent of Starck is not overrated.









*PHILIPPE STARCK*









*BEFORE RENOVATIONS*


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> ds-19 how do you find the contemporary renovation of the Royal Monceau by Philippe STARCK ?
> personally I think the renovation of Philippe Starck is very daring, very risky, indeed very difficult to take, but I think the designer did not miss his work, one can criticize the too strong use of chandeliers or the colors of the carpets, but it's still an incredible job that was provided. the Starck-style has aficionados and refractory people...and i think the talent of Starck is not overrated.


:sad2:

Well, there are two objets timeframe by Stark that I like specially. The juicer "Juicy Salif" and the Ghost Chair in transparent polycarbonate.
As far as the Royal Monceau terms, gives me more the impression of a "major" exhibition of noble objets to a decoration.
There is a room bathroom full of mirrors, that if well very successful fur that purpose, I'll stick with Jacques Garcia better.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> :sad2:
> 
> Well, there are two objets timeframe by Stark that I like specially. The juicer "Juicy Salif" and the Ghost Chair in transparent polycarbonate.
> As far as the Royal Monceau terms, gives me more the impression of a "major" exhibition of noble objets to a decoration.
> There is a room bathroom full of mirrors, that if well very successful fur that purpose, I'll stick with Jacques Garcia better.


yes Jacques Garcia is a genius too....i will post later pics of the HOTEL COSTES designed by GARCIA....STARCK is more a designer and GARCIA more a decorator


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> yes Jacques Garcia is a genius too....i will post later pics of the HOTEL COSTES designed by GARCIA....STARCK is more a designer and GARCIA more a decorator


kay:

The decoration has JG achieved in his own home at Place Vendome, is something unique.
And I don't like gold in the interior decoration, but that's very special !

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=elle+...tbnw=153&ndsp=150&ved=1t:429,r:87,s:127,i:119

.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

imagine having breakfast here in a sunny spring morning :cheers:


turangalia said:


> *LE MEURICE. PARIS*
> *PALACE 5 stars*
> 228 rue de Rivoli, 75001 Paris


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

TheFuturistic said:


> imagine having breakfast here in a sunny spring morning :cheers:


yes a dream with an amazing view of the Louvre. it's the terrace of the most expensive Suite of le Meurice, Suite Belle Epoque 14000 euros/17330 dollars 1 night......when BEYONCE or EMINEM comes to Paris, they takes this Suite.









beyoncé


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Good and very nice photos for once again :cheers:


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*DIOR. HAUTE COUTURE. PARIS*












































































































































































*Christian Dior* (21 January 1905 – 23 October 1957) was a *French fashion designer*, best known as the founder of one of the world's top fashion houses, also called *Christian Dior*.

*Christian Dior* was born in Granville, a seaside town on the coast of *Normandy*, France, the second of the five children of Maurice Dior, a wealthy fertilizer manufacturer (the family firm was Dior Frères), and his wife, the former Isabelle Cardamone. 
He had four siblings: Raymond (father of Françoise Dior), Jacqueline, Bernard, and Ginette (aka Catherine).
When Christian was about five years old, the family moved to Paris, France, but still returned to the Normandy coast for summer vacations.

Dior's family had hopes he would become a diplomat, but *Dior was artistic* and wished to be involved in fashion. 
*To make money*, he sold his fashion sketches outside his house for about 10 cents each. 
*In 1928*, Dior left school and received money from his father to finance a small art gallery, where he and a friend sold art by the likes of Pablo Picasso. 
Three years later, after the death of Dior's mother and brother and a financial disaster in the family’s fertilizer business, during the Great Depression, that resulted in his father losing control of Dior Frères, the gallery had to be closed. 
From then until about *1940 he worked with fashion designer Robert Piguet*, when he was called up for military service.

In 1942, when Dior left the Army, Dior joined the fashion house of Lucien Lelong, where he and Pierre Balmain were the primary designers. 
For the duration of World War II, Dior, as an employee of Lelong — who labored to preserve the French fashion industry during wartime for economic and artistic reasons — designed dresses for the wives of Nazi officers and French collaborators, as did other fashion houses that remained in business during the war, including *Jean Patou, Jeanne Lanvin, and Nina Ricci*.
*While Dior dressed Nazi wives*, his sister Catherine (1917—2008) served as a member of the French Resistance, *was captured by the Gestapo*, and sent to the Ravensbrück concentration camp, where she was incarcerated until she was liberated in May 1945.

*The Dior fashion house*
*On 16 December 1946 Dior founded his fashion house*, backed by Marcel Boussac, a cotton-fabric magnate. 
The actual name of the line of his first collection, presented in early 1947, was Corolle (literally the botanical term corolla or circlet of flower petals in English), but the phrase New Look was coined for it by Carmel Snow, the editor-in-chief of Harper's Bazaar. 
*Dior's designs were more voluptuous* than the boxy, fabric-conserving shapes of the recent World War II styles, influenced by the rations on fabric.
*He was a master* at creating shapes and silhouettes; Dior is quoted as saying "I have designed flower women." 
His look employed fabrics lined predominantly with percale, boned, bustier-style bodices, hip padding, wasp-waisted corsets and petticoats that made his dresses flare out from the waist, giving his models a very curvaceous form.

Initially, women protested because his designs covered up their legs, which they had been unused to because of the previous limitations on fabric. 
There was also some backlash to Dior's designs due to the amount of fabrics used in a single dress or suit. 
During one photo shoot in a Paris market, the models were attacked by female vendors over this profligacy, but opposition ceased as the wartime shortages ended. *The "New Look" revolutionized women's dress and reestablished Paris as the center of the fashion world after World War II.*

*Dior died* while on holiday in Montecatini, Italy on *23 October 1957*. 
Some reports say that he died of a heart attack after choking on a fish bone.[6] Time's obituary stated that he died of a heart attack after playing a game of cards.
However, the Paris socialite and Dior acquaintance Alexis von Rosenberg, Baron de Rédé, stated in his memoirs that contemporary rumor had it that the fashion designer succumbed to a heart attack after a strenuous sexual encounter. 
Some even think that he died because of a seizure. 
To this day, the exact circumstances remain undisclosed.









CHRISTIAN DIOR NEW LOOK 1947.


















*CHRISTIAN DIOR THE MASTER*









John Galliano the last couturier of DIOR, Galliano was ousted after racist remarks he held.
Galliano was a genius too.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> *DIOR. HAUTE COUTURE. PARIS[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

hno: If C.Dior rise, seeing the disaster that this rubbish Galiano has made with Dior, commits suicide !

uke: 


.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

LM


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

turangalia said:


> yes a dream with an amazing view of the Louvre. it's the terrace of the most expensive Suite of le Meurice, Suite Belle Epoque 14000 euros/17330 dollars 1 night......when BEYONCE or EMINEM comes to Paris, they takes this Suite.


if you watch muvi "Midnight in Paris" you'd notice that the wine-tasting party scene has taken place on this terrace with fantasitc panorama view to louvre, tulerrie garden, les invalides, eiffel tower etc

It is clear that Woody Allen the muvi director totally fell in love with Paris. The film begins with almost 10 minutes of fantastic citiscape of Paris floating on Jazz soundtrack, without any word spoken. :cheers:

anyway 14000 euros may be expensive for us and there are loads of sidewalk cafes good enough for us to behold the city of light :lol::cheers:


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

TheFuturistic said:


> if you watch muvi "Midnight in Paris" you'd notice that the wine-tasting party scene has taken place on this terrace with fantasitc panorama view to louvre, tulerrie garden, les invalides, eiffel tower etc
> 
> It is clear that Woody Allen the muvi director totally fell in love with Paris. The film begins with almost 10 minutes of fantastic citiscape of Paris floating on Jazz soundtrack, without any word spoken. :cheers:
> 
> anyway 14000 euros may be expensive for us and there are loads of sidewalk cafes good enough for us to behold the city of light :lol::cheers:


 Really ? I'm going to see again the Film today, I have the DVD  Midnight in Paris is a very good movie !

I'm in love with Paris too ! Is the most beautiful city.

Look at here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3ExqFAO85o&feature=related 


.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

TheFuturistic said:


> if you watch muvi "Midnight in Paris" you'd notice that the wine-tasting party scene has taken place on this terrace with fantasitc panorama view to louvre, tulerrie garden, les invalides, eiffel tower etc
> 
> It is clear that Woody Allen the muvi director totally fell in love with Paris. The film begins with almost 10 minutes of fantastic citiscape of Paris floating on Jazz soundtrack, without any word spoken. :cheers:
> 
> anyway 14000 euros may be expensive for us and there are loads of sidewalk cafes good enough for us to behold the city of light :lol::cheers:


yes 14000 euros for 1 night is crazy but you can find more expensive in Cannes or Genève or in NYC.

if I had a lot of money, I'd rather buy a Steinway grand piano or buy me an isolated island for having peace and beeing alone with friends and no paparazzi please.

*those artists who have lots of money wants always to be on the front of the stage and the medias*.

*last year in a waiting room at the dentist, I read in a People magazine a very important and crucial information for the future of the humanity on earth.*

*I read in this people magazine GALA that Jennifer Lopez when she drinks coffee turns always his spoon in the opposite direction of clockwise.*

very importants news.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> yes 14000 euros for 1 night is crazy but you can find more expensive in Cannes or Genève or in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Stars" like to be on the front by Medias, becouse they make a lot of money with then and the Medias with that "people".

And that's couse there are to much people that reed that. 
We are in the "Medias Age", people that are interessting in Big-Brothers , Paris Hilton and the Bekhams...

.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

turangalia said:


> yes 14000 euros for 1 night is crazy but you can find more expensive in Cannes or Genève or in NYC.
> 
> if I had a lot of money, I'd rather buy a Steinway grand piano or buy me an isolated island for having peace and beeing alone with friends and no paparazzi please.
> 
> ...


becoz they are celebrities so they have to be blah-blahed by media especially tabloids otherwise they're done

we are living in the age of information but majority of the information made with a certain purpose :nuts:

regarding luxury hotels in paris I like most the facade of Plaza athenee, flowers at every balcony make it look like a huge floral arrangment


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

DS-19 said:


> Really ? I'm going to see again the Film today, I have the DVD  Midnight in Paris is a very good movie
> 
> 
> .


I think so


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

TheFuturistic said:


> I think so


You are right ! The wine-taste scene is in this terrace ! Very short and difficult to recognize but is there !

The Film is really good the only think that I didn't like is that Woody Allen has choose a very intensive yellow nuance to give a more aging effect and the disastrous performance from Carla Bruni as "tourist guide".


.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> hno: If C.Dior rise, seeing the disaster that this rubbish Galiano has made with Dior, commits suicide !


Galliano is the most talented living designer in my opinion with thierry mugler.

I have nothing to say about Galliano.

galliano was drunked, and his boss had a single concern: not lose the rich clients from the States.

joke with religion is totally taboo now, I'm sure galliano is not racist or antisemitic, everyone drunken says bullshit. 

I rather condemns the media and journalists, in search of recognition, which simply dig through the crap, to become famous.

and the media are enriched by undermining freedom and people's lives

Media and journalists are prying and I really hate that.

*it is an Englishman who invented haute couture in paris ..... article to follow.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*HISTORY OF HAUTE COUTURE IN PARIS*

*The rule in French fashion probably dates from the seventeenth century*, when the arts, architecture, music *and fashion of the Court of Louis XIV at Versailles were imitated and admired by all Europe*. 
When the railroad and steamship permit, it is common for women of European high society to make the trip to Paris to buy clothes and accessories. 
Tailors and milliners French then the reputation of being the most talented, and their creations are the most popular.

*AFTERS COMES CHARLES FREDERICK WORTH*
*Charles Frederick Worth (1826-1895), widely considered the Father of **Haute couture**, was an English fashion designer of the 19th century, whose works were produced in Paris.*

*Career*
Born in Bourne, Lincolnshire, England, Worth made his mark in the French fashion industry. 
He worked at several prosperous London drapery shops *before moving to Paris in 1846*. 
He was hired by Gagelin and Opigez, well-known Parisian drapers. 
While working in their shop, he married one of the firm's models, Marie Vernet. 
Marie would model shawls and bonnets for prospective customers. 
*Worth made a few simple dresses for his wife and customers started to ask for copies of the dresses as well*.
Worth, by now a junior partner in the firm, urged his partners to expand into dressmaking, but they hesitated to risk their reputation in a business as low-class as dressmaking. 
Worth found a wealthy Swede, Otto Bobergh, who was willing to bankroll the venture and opened the dressmaking establishment of Worth and Bobergh in 1858. 
*Worth was soon patronised by the French* *Empress Eugénie*, and after that by many titled, rich, and otherwise notable women. 
Catherine Walters and Cora Pearl, the famous demimondaines, and Pauline von Metternich, an Austrian princess and musical patron, were Worth devotees, the infamous beauty Virginia Oldoini, Countess di Castiglione was often dressed by him. 

He also dressed actresses such as Sarah Bernhardt and singers such as Nellie Melba. 
*Many of his customers travelled to Paris from other countries*, coming from as far away as New York and Boston. 
*Much of his work is associated with the movement to redefine the female fashionable shape*, removing excessive ruffles and frills and using rich fabrics in simple but flattering outlines.
*He is credited as the first designer* to put labels onto the clothing he manufactured.
Worth gave his customers luxurious materials and meticulous fit. 
Rather than let the customer dictate the design, as had previously been dressmaking practice, four times a year he displayed model dresses at fashion shows. 
His patronesses would pick a model, which would then be sewn in fabrics of their choice and tailored to their figure. 
Worth was sufficiently fashionable that he had to turn away customers. This only added to his _éclat_. 
*He completely revolutionised the business of dressmaking.* 
*He was the first *of the couturiers, dressmakers considered artists rather than mere artisans.
Worth and Bobergh shut down during the Franco-Prussian War and re-opened in 1871, without Bobergh, as the House of Worth. 
Worth took his sons, Gaston (founder of Chambre Syndicale de la Haute Couture) and Jean-Philippe, into his business and the couture house continued to flourish after his death in 1895.

*The life and work of Charles Worth has been celebrated* with the opening of the Charles Worth Gallery at the Heritage Centre at Bourne, in Lincolnshire, his birthplace.
Mrs Brenda Jones, chairman of Bourne Civic Society that administers the centre, and her husband Jim, decided to create the exhibition with one of his famous dresses as the centrepiece. 
The perfect solution would have been to purchase an original dress but they are virtually unobtainable and all surviving examples are scattered around museums in Europe and America. 
But photographs do exist and she recruited seamstresses to copy one of the costumes in minute detail, the materials, the sewing and the means of display, and the gallery was given a civic opening in April 2006.
The dress that has been copied, using material from the period and specially bought from London, is a style known as Visite and made from off white silk with braid and bead trimming, originally designed by Worth in 1885 and bearing the label of his salon at No 7 Rue de la Paix in Paris. 
This is the centrepiece of the display with two additional dresses, together with other costumes and accessories loaned by members and friends including an original jacket bought from the House of Worth in Paris. 
Framed photographs and documents illustrating Worth’s life and career adorn the walls and a computer in the foyer has been specially programmed to play a continual pictorial record of his dress designs.
The ladies responsible for the project, namely Lesley Wade, Clare Hart and Debbie Hallam, have now completed a second replica Worth creation for the gallery, this time a magnificent reception dress in red velvet and silk that has enhanced the exhibition even further. 
The original of this dress was fashioned circa 1883 and was graced with his exclusive label "Worth 7, Rue de la Paix".

*Court Presentation Dress by Charles Worth *
This presentation dress, c.1895, is from the House of Charles Frederick Worth. 
The House of Worth was in many ways a new departure, marking a shift from the old fashioned dressmaker to something much closer to the modern couturier or fashion designer.
The dress was designed specifically for presentation at court, worn by a Debutante. 
It is made from heavy pure silk satin, hand embroidered with metallic beads, sequins and diamante in a sumptuous floral design. 
It is trimmed with hand-made lace and like all presentation dresses has a richly worked long train. 
Trains, which had always formed an important part of court dress, extended from three feet to eight feet by 1870 and even longer by the end of the century. 
Trains were fastened at this period from the waist and were often made of costly and ornate materials.
Presentation at court was an important milestone in the life of a young woman, marking her emergence into the adult world and providing her with a passport to the most exclusive social circles–-and the chance of getting a rich husband. 
It is thought that Queen Charlotte, wife of George III, was the first queen to have young ladies presented to her at drawing rooms as an acknowledgment of their ‘coming out’ in society. 
From 1837 these young girls were known as debutantes.
This tradition drew to a close in the 1950s.









*Charles Frederick Worth (1826-1895) from Bourne, Lincolnshire, ENGLAND is the father of the Haute Couture in Paris.*


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> I have nothing to say about Galliano.
> 
> galliano was drunked, and his boss had a single concern: not lose the rich clients from the States.



:dunno: well...different points of view.

I can not imaging Woody Allen, Spielberg, Lenny Kravitz or Daniel Baremboim still drunked and say something about they "love" Nazis as Galliano said :nuts:

But the problem here is not what Galliano thinks, anyway I am Atheist and I don't care about Religions, but when an "artist" (if he is) gives an opinion about politic or Religion is for me not an Artist.


.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ well IMO an artist is a human being like everyone else. He or She cant be the artist 24 hours per day; 7 days per week 



DS-19 said:


> You are right ! The wine-taste scene is in this terrace ! Very short and difficult to recognize but is there !
> 
> The Film is really good the only think that I didn't like is that Woody Allen has choose a very intensive yellow nuance to give a more aging effect and the disastrous performance from Carla Bruni as "tourist guide".
> 
> ...


nice that you rewatched the muvi and regconized the place; eventhough her performance might no be so good but probablly she was the first First Lady acting in a muvi :cheers:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

del


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

turangalia said:


> galliano was drunked, and his boss had a single concern: not lose the rich clients from the States.
> 
> joke with religion is totally taboo now, I'm sure galliano is not racist or antisemitic, everyone drunken says bullshit.
> 
> ...


that's the cost of being a celebrity ( the bright side is that they can afford 14000 euro suites )

if we were drunken and said bullshits nothing happen :cheers: but if celebrities did so they'd be in Headlines, breaking news etc :lol:


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

TheFuturistic said:


> probablly she was the first First Lady acting in a muvi :cheers:




WOW Really ??? She was ? 

Well I think she had a very bad performance as "First Lady" :lol:

in any case better as the new one :nuts: 

...women and their "businesses...


.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*JEAN PAUL GAULTIER. HAUTE COUTURE. PARIS*

*LIFE AND CAREER*










*Jean Paul Gaultier*; born 24 April 1952 in Arcueil, Val-de-Marne, France) is a French haute couture fashion designer. 
Gaultier was the creative director of Hermès from 2003 to 2010.
In the past, he has hosted the television series _Eurotrash_.










*Gaultier never received formal training as a designer*. 
Instead, he started sending sketches to famous couture stylists at an early age. 
*Pierre Cardin** was impressed by his talent* and hired him as an assistant in 1970. 
Afterwards he worked with Jacques Esterel in 1971 and Jean Patou later that year, then returning to manage the Pierre Cardin boutique in Manila for a year in 1974.
*His first individual collection was released in 1976* and his characteristic irreverent style dates from 1981, *and he has long been known as the enfant terrible of French fashion*. 










Many of Gaultier's following collections have been based on street wear, focusing on popular culture, whereas others, particularly his Haute Couture collections, are very formal yet at the same time unusual and playful.
Although most people found his designs decadent at the time, fashion editors, notably Melka Tréanton of Elle, Claude Brouet and Catherine Lardeur of French Marie Claire, were seduced by his creativity and immediately noticed his mastery of tailoring and later launched his career.










*In 1985 he introduced man-skirts, and produced sculptured costumes for **Madonna** during the nineties*, starting with her infamous cone bra for her 1990 Blond Ambition Tour, and designed the wardrobe for her 2006 Confessions Tour. 
Gaultier has also worked in close collaboration with Wolford Hosiery. 










He promoted the use of skirts, especially kilts on men's wardrobe, and the release of designer collections.
 
Jean-Paul Gaultier's bread exhibit, Paris, 2004.










Gaultier caused shock by using unconventional models for his exhibitions, *like older men and full-figured women*, pierced and heavily tattooed models, and by playing with traditional gender roles in the shows. 
This earned him both criticism and enormous popularity.
At the end of the 1980s, Gaultier suffered some personal losses, including his lover and business partner Francis Menuge, who died of AIDS-related causes.










Gaultier designed the wardrobe of many motion pictures, including Luc Besson's _The Fifth Element_, Pedro Almodóvar's _Kika_, Peter Greenaway's _The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover_, and Jean-Pierre Jeunet's _La Cité des enfants perdus_ (_The City of Lost Children_). 
He currently designs for three collections: his own couture and ready-to-wear lines, for both men and women.










In 1988 Gaultier released a dance single titled "How To Do That" on Fontana records from which came one of the first ever "single title" remix albums "Aow Tou Dou Zat" on Mercury records.
The album includes mixes by Norman Cook, JJ Jeczalik, George Shilling, Mark Saunders, Latin Rascals, David Dorrell, Tim Atkins, Carl Atkins, and Mantronik. Co-written & produced by Tony Mansfield, video directed by Jean Baptiste Mondino. 
The album also featured a collaboration with accordion player Yvette Horner.










Gaultier has designed a number of the costumes and outfits worn by rocker Marilyn Manson, including the outfits for Manson's _Golden Age of Grotesque_ album.
In France the costumes he designed for singer Mylène Farmer gained much attention. 
In spring 2008 he signed a contract to be again the fashion designer for her tour in 2009.
He's also well known for his exhibit in New York's Metropolitan Museum of Art known as Bravehearts — Men in Skirts.










He has designed the costumes for Kylie Minogue's international KYLIEX2008 tour, as well as the late iconic Hong Kong singer Leslie Cheung, who hired Gaultier to design eight different costumes for the last concert tour before Cheung's death.
In 2012, he was named as a member of the Jury for the Main Competition at the 2012 Cannes Film Festival.
This is the first time a fashion designer was called to sit on a jury at the festival.










He also designed the dress that Anggun wore as she represented France during the grand-finals of the Eurovision Song Contest 2012 held in Baku, Azerbaijan.






















































*MADONNA*




































*MADONNA*









*MYLENE FARMER*


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

:sad2:

I don't know really...I don't understand very much about "Haute couture" but I don't find a GENIUS as COCO CHANEL.

She should have met today 19.08.2012 , 129 years old !

Happy Birthday COCO :cheers:



.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> :sad2:
> 
> I don't know really...I don't understand very much about "Haute couture" but I don't find a GENIUS as COCO CHANEL.
> 
> ...


dear ds-19, 

haute couture is not profitable because some models can reach the sum of 100 000 euros, the number of customers of haute couture is estimated at 20,000 people worldwide,

the biggest drawback is the following: top models are showing these products which are often art works, and you must have a wasp size, ideal measurements to buy to wear these clothes, which are more often eccentric.

haute couture is a showcase. Haute couture can sell the prêt-à-porter/ready-to-wear inspired by it.
4 cities paris, new york city, Milan and London are dominating the fashion market, but the term haute couture is a label which concerns only Paris.

a house that manufactures fashion must make several défilés per year, have at least 30 models to show per défilé, have a significant number of employees for having the label "haute couture".

to describe the productions of these four fashion capitals, i would like to say that 

the fashion from new york city is the less sophisticated, the most accessible,
the fashion from london is the most eccentric, 
the fashion from paris is the most statuary and luxurious,
the fashion from milano is the most flattering and classy,

i see only 2 capitals of fashion paris and milano or milano and paris.
because the two largest fashion weeks are milano and paris, milano sells the most.

but I think paris is always a little ahead of the other three, if I had to choose just one city, because Paris has the most journalists, the most défilés, the most couturiers/fashionners

yes ds-19 coco chanel was a legende.....women were rare, are rare in this profession.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

*and now something really really exotic in Paris.*

*8 august 2012.*

*Yesterday morning*, unsanitary camp, wedged between the device and the future neighborhood-Claude Bernard, near the Porte d'Aubervilliers (XIX), was destroyed.

It was the largest camp of nomads from east europe in Paris 

It took less than three hours to remove the "slum" card.
Yesterday morning, the largest "gypsies" camp of Paris, which was spread over a strip of land wedged between the device and the future neighborhood Claude-Bernard near the Porte d'Aubervilliers (XIX), was finally destroyed, by backhoes.
Within minutes, the makeshift huts,* inhabited (some for almost two years) by 160 people*, including many children, have been transformed into a field of debris.
The rats were fleeing in the debris
The evacuation of the illegal occupants of this camp (ordered by the court as early as last January) has not been necessary.
"They all went into the night, just before we arrived," said Jacques Rigon, Commissioner of the district.
Every time the shovel behind him, dozens of rats fleeing in all directions, the debris of the slum.
Difficult to know where the occupants of the camp have sought shelter. 

"In other clandestine sites in Seine-Saint-Denis, probably on the side of Courneuve," believes an official from the town hall of the nineteenth.
"The dismantling of the camp, where the total was unsafe, was prepared well in advance with the police headquarters.
We had hotel accommodation solutions (for periods of fifteen days, renewable) to offer all families evacuated.
It is they who chose to leave, "insists on social services in the City of Paris.
"We are not in a logical systematic evacuation," adds Roger Madec, Senator-Mayor (PS) nineteenth, noting that other nearby settlements, more open to social care, are not threatened.
"But here, there really was an emergency. For health reasons but also for safety issues.
This camp where services were struggling to penetrate generated a lot of problems: begging, trafficking of metals, attempted theft or intrusions into the new buildings nearby neighborhood ...
It was necessary to intervene.
"Behind the fence that surrounded the camp, a young man, former occupant of the site, keep the diggers who complete destroy the barracks.
Where will he go now?
The "gypsy" girl shrugs and moves away along the ring road to another camp clandestine side Aubervilliers.
"Once again, we'll just move the problem," says bitterly Salemkour Malik, moderator of association nomads_europe.

















Porte d'Aubervilliers where was situated the camp is at the outer limits of paris, near on the boulevard peripherique/paris freeway ring-road.
the black point on the map.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> *
> The evacuation of the illegal occupants of this camp (ordered by the court as early as last January) has not been necessary.
> "They all went into the night, just before we arrived," said Jacques Rigon, Commissioner of the district.
> .*


*

:lol: This problem exist only in some Countries in Europe. Italy, Spain, France...but NOT in Germany !

We don't have ANY Gipsy camp here.

And is clear, when they say "the evacuation has not been necessary" it means that the "Authority" advised them and gave them a new place where they can go for some time. 
Than, they let all destroyed and all french people pay with Taxes to clean the place .

They are usually in Strasbourg too, some weeks ago I saw a Gipsy camp at the route du Rhin, there was a Mercedes SLS AMG, some Porsche Cayenne and some oder luxury cars with their roulette. 

And with the Hollande government they come more and more, they know they have much more facilities and benefit . 

:bash:


.*


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> :lol: This problem exist only in some Countries in Europe. Italy, Spain, France...but NOT in Germany !
> 
> We don't have ANY Gipsy camp here.
> 
> ...


ok germany has less nomads and gipsies than italy spain and france, but what is germany doing with this nomadic people ? 
you can't force oblige nomadic people to stay sedentaric and live in houses.

all this people dont want to stay in a building, nomadism is a part of their millenary culture,
i have nothing against gipsies and nomadic people, they are not making riots in the parisian suburbs.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> ok germany has less nomads and gipsies than italy spain and france, but what is germany doing with this nomadic people ?
> you can't force oblige nomadic people to stay sedentaric and live in houses.
> 
> all this people dont want to stay in a building, nomadism is a part of their millenary culture,
> i have nothing against gipsies and nomadic people, they are not making riots in the parisian suburbs.


Well, I know there are some gipsy in Germany, but they live like the other people, in houses, they pay Taxes, they work, they must respect the rules here and I find that very good. A govern that can not make respect their rules is no good.
They now that's like this here and many (fortunately) as know that here is not France or Italy, they don't come, they go to Latin Countries with demagogues governments.

I like Gipsy Music for example and they are very nice in Andalusien-Spain, but when criminality is a big problem because them, well our culture in Europe is very old and rich, we are not nomad and we live in 2012, they must go out Europe.


.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> Well, I know there are some gipsy in Germany, but they live like the other people, in houses, they pay Taxes, they work, they must respect the rules here and I find that very good. A govern that can not make respect their rules is no good.
> They now that's like this here and many (fortunately) as know that here is not France or Italy, they don't come, they go to Latin Countries with demagogues governments.
> 
> I like Gipsy Music for example and they are very nice in Andalusien-Spain, but when criminality is a big problem because them, well our culture in Europe is very old and rich, we are not nomad and we live in 2012, they must go out Europe.
> ...


perhaps they go to west latin countries because this nomads comes especially from roumania another latin country


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

They know in the Latin Countries, they have politicians like Aubry hno: 

http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/...-pour-les-roms-evacues-20-08-2012-2131269.php 

She want to give free grounds for the gipsies. An why ? Do you have a free ground to built your house in France ?
Why should they have free grounds ?

Did you ask how do they do to buy expensive cars ? They don't work but they have a lot of money :nuts:

I'm sorry I prefer Germany, Switzerland, Scandinavian Countries, Latin Countries are not democratic.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

DS-19 said:


> I'm sorry I prefer Germany, Switzerland, Scandinavian Countries, Latin Countries are not democratic.


democracy in the northern countries is:
nobody throws anything on the ground
pedestrians are stopping at red lights even if there are no cars.
everywhere video surveillance samely as in the book 1984 of Wells.
people are obeying everytime everyqhere
too much policemen and gendarms, too civilized.
*life in the north of Europe is austere and very boring.*
when Swedes go to bed, the Spanish goes out of their homes.
the summer atmosphere in Madrid is much more interesting than living in Copenhagen Stockholm Oslo Helsinki which are for me the most boring cities in the world.
I know stockholm with its dark alleys and prehistoric old trams, I feel in bucharest. look at the new french trams everywhere.

there's nothing to see in a scandinavian city, architecture is more interesting and older in italy spain or france.there's no 2000 years old buildings in scandinavia. 
i go to scandinavia only for nature nature and nature....and insanes scandinavians don't like nature because when they go to the south in spain they are spendind wasting their time their money in benidorm or torremolinos the ugliets concrete forets in the world.?????? insane !

but scandinavian and northern european countries are the most egalitary in the world with the best way of life and the lowest difference between men and women, but they are too much civilized nations, i prefer the latin laisser-faire and laisser-aller.
latin countries are much creative too.

but nature in scandinavia is FABULOUS i was 3 weeks in scandinavia north kap etc.fabulous
too much discipline, too much austere is nothing for me.
rom or florence or barcelona or venice are much more nicer amazing than stockholm or helsinki.


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

turangalia said:


> democracy in the northern countries is:
> nobody throws anything on the ground
> pedestrians are stopping at red lights even if there are no cars.
> everywhere video surveillance samely as in the book 1984 of Wells.
> ...


Well, you know, I'm italian, from Norditaly and of course you don't find in Scandinavia what you find in the mediterranean Countries I know.

But we don't need to comparate Sweden with Spain to see the difference. I have a house at Lago di Como, that is at the Border with Switzerland you know.
The difference between both areas is so big as the difference between Sweden and Spain. Is a mentality culture. You can be very liberal but with discipline.

How can be, the italian side of the Lake is so decadent and is everything destroyed and dirty, with criminality and some meters at the oder side, Switzerland is everything care, clean and without criminality, without Gipsy camps ?


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

the tourists from japan or from other foreign countries says that paris is dirty.
per example look at the stairs near on Sacré Coeur butte montmartre,
this tourists are making this stairs dirty and are throwing everything on the floor and then they dare to say that Parisians are dirty.
the tourists are civilized in their countries but not out of their countries.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

well, we are living in a globalized world 

people the good, the bad and the ugly move all around

so most interesting places in the world such as paris or rome are also the places where one can easily be pocketpicked in subway but it doesnt make those places less attractive to the world; I wonder in 30 or 50 years when china or India and many other countries have same income level as the west they travel more if paris or rome are big enough to accomodate the tourist infux


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

The tourist are as the Authorities in the Country they are visiting let them to do.
German are very clean and disciplined in Germany -well in most of the city, not in Berlin- but when they visit oder Countries, they are pigs.

Mass tourism brings many people, dirt and no money. Europe has what any other country, should be much more expensive for tourists, we don't need thousands of asian students, eating in McDonald and sleeping in cheep Pensions , polluting while benefits.


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

turangalia said:


> democracy in the northern countries is:
> nobody throws anything on the ground
> pedestrians are stopping at red lights even if there are no cars.
> everywhere video surveillance samely as in the book 1984 of Wells.
> ...



What a prejudiced, inexperienced, and very subjective view you have of things.

I agree the mediterranean countries have more history, longer history, won't deny that.

But I'm completely not in agreement with your arguments. I do love those countries in certain ways myself, but your critique of Scandinavia is pretty laughable. I have seen the ugliest or most uninspiring areas in Italy, and to some degree Spain, as well.

I don't think all those typical houses, especially in Italy and Greece, are always so super-exciting. And architecture outside mainly Barcelona, Madrid, Rome, isn't always so great either. 

I like Spain the most and don't have so much to say about that country, but especially Italy I see as extremely overrated and that includes Rome.

I don't get what you find so great about it (again, especially true for Italy, and partially also Greece). I find myself getting bored with Italian history quite quickly and wonder what modern good stuff Rome or Italy has to offer. I feel they lag a minimum of 10 if not 20 years behind social development in Scandinavia/north-west Europe.

I just don't get what you're on about honestly. It's so bad, especially in Italy, now, that I'm almost where I'd rate Stockholm as greater than Rome.


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

turangalia said:


> democracy in the northern countries is:
> nobody throws anything on the ground
> pedestrians are stopping at red lights even if there are no cars.
> everywhere video surveillance samely as in the book 1984 of Wells.
> ...


Very austere and boring?
Yeah you're right in some ways but in others not. And what you don't realize is that there ARE differences in Scandinavia, and the Nordic countries. Almost everyone except Swedes agree that the most politically correct, most boring, most stiff and "unfree" people up here, are the Swedes.

It's not correct to judge the entirety of the Nordic region based on Sweden. 

No offense to any Swedes or even Sweden - I'm not one of these people - but there's no doubt that extremely many outside Sweden (in the Nordics), really dislike Sweden, and even many Swedes themselves! :lol:


Norway and Denmark has a quite different culture and is considerably more relaxed, liberal, and not so strict on rules, as Swedes are (this is true for Denmark, the most - Norway is sort of half-way between Denmark and Sweden). Swedes are definitely the most extreme "Germans" of the Nordics!

So sorry my friend, your extreme generalization of this entire region is not correct.

And by the way, just this night there was a dude stabbed in the head here in Oslo. Yeah really boring, nothing going on, everything is TOO civilized here... LOL strange that there's crazy many people angry as hell that there is too much chaos, crime and crazy stuff going on then!! :lol:


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

opcorn:



I LOVE HIM !!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQd4go1ESvM&feature=related 





.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

exotic indeed, thanks for the gorgeous images.:cheers:


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

dexter26 said:


> Very austere and boring?
> Yeah you're right in some ways but in others not. And what you don't realize is that there ARE differences in Scandinavia, and the Nordic countries. Almost everyone except Swedes agree that the most politically correct, most boring, most stiff and "unfree" people up here, are the Swedes.
> 
> It's not correct to judge the entirety of the Nordic region based on Sweden.
> ...


it's only a difference between two cultures. north europe is lutherian, south europe is catholic.
look at a catholic cathedral very exuberant and a lutherian temple simple, austere.
and its samely with the people, south europeans are exuberant, wants to be seen to be well dressed, spread their wealth
lutherians are austere simple too much civilized reserved
but in lutherian countries you have no inequality, less poor people, they are obeying and loves their policemen.
nordic countries are the less corrupted countries with oceania too

Catholics/south europeans are more idealistic,more creative, look at the fashion, etc

why are scandinavians world champions of crimes ?
because these people are bored to death, they have everything.

Christiania in copenhagen can explain the rejection of our society

just with religion you can explain difference of culture between north and south europe.


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ IMO You have a very old-fashioned view of Scandinavia. (note: _this is my last post in this discussion!_)

All the three Scandinavian capitals has something to offer in terms of nightlife and entertainment. Of course it's not Paris, London, Cannes, but come on have some realistic expectations.
Also you seem to have sort of a 10 or 20 year old view of Scandinavia. You know things develop here too, right? Oslo is actually becoming a quite strong music city, just to mention one thing. Around 5000 concerts per year and lots going on.

I'm finished with this discussion but I just cannot agree, I at the very minimum think you have a very judgmental, one-sided view. Personally I have almost the opposite view, I was somewhat disappointed especially about my visits to Italy, I've been in Florence, Rome and Lecce in the south of Italy, plus have driven through some parts of the country. I'm not saying "nothing" was good, but it's just not all it's cracked up to be.

But one difference between me and you was that I was also looking at living conditions, and how people live, how some older apartments can be, stuff like this. Not only thinking in a touristic way, like it looks like you were.
Of course Scandinavia might have somewhat less to offer tourists, than the countries around the Mediterranean, but in terms of living, and in fact as well, society development in certain ways (also in terms of being up to date with trends and what is going on around the world, new developments), Scandinavia is overall far ahead and offers clearly better quality of life for anyone except the filthy rich. 

Even the Mediterraneans warmer weather can't make up for that, unless as I said, you are filthy rich.


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

dexter26 said:


> ^^ IMO You have a very old-fashioned view of Scandinavia. (note: _this is my last post in this discussion!_)
> 
> All the three Scandinavian capitals has something to offer in terms of nightlife and entertainment. Of course it's not Paris, London, Cannes, but come on have some realistic expectations.
> Also you seem to have sort of a 10 or 20 year old view of Scandinavia. You know things develop here too, right? Oslo is actually becoming a quite strong music city, just to mention one thing. Around 5000 concerts per year and lots going on.
> ...


who is rich ? i am rich ?????? *NOT I AM NOT RICH !*


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Indy G for the photos and do not let the Thread die.


----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)

*Les Frigos*, inside a new modern district of Paris, it's old refrigerated warehouses who serve today as artist place.


----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

All this garbage is the reflex graph of cranial cavities that have done.


.


----------



## Indy G (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Indy G said:


> *Green* Paris



I like those green proyects


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CHINAGORA. PARIS-Alfortville. South suburbs of Paris.*

The architectural challenge, has been raised by a Chinese architect Liang Kunhao, who drew the plans on the basis of the Forbidden City in Beijing 20 years ago. 
The projecting roofs, because the Chinese believe in evil spirits: some fly and others crawl. 
To prevent them from coming back, the houses are raised and the roofs curved, so the spirits are released and bang outside. 
Sets of animals are present, such as dragons, to protect against fire swallowing it.
The central garden, will be completely renovated by the end of 2012. 
The complex is currently undergoing a renaissance in the luxury thanks to theHuatian Group.

*http://www.huatian-chinagora.fr/The-historic-site*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

PHUKET ? NO ! 
but *IVRY-SUR-SEINE*. South Suburbs. In front of Paris 13ème Arrondissement.
*CINQUANTE DEGRES CLUB (fifty degres club)*......receptions...bar....restaurant on the Seine River.....800 sqm.









on this first pic you can see the Bibliotheque François Mitterrand behind.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Café La Jatte on the island La Jatte near on La Défense*

*Café La Jatte* on the island La Jatte near on La Défense.Paris north-west.
with a *real whale skeleton* on the ceiling


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*THE EIFFEL TOWER AND LA DEFENSE BY NIGHT*.
on your RIGHT the *FIRST TOWER* with his new light system.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The widest motorway section in France with 14 ways *
*between Le Bourget airport and CDG airport. North-east Suburbs of PARIS.*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

_*This smiling whale* is the fountain of the __Saint Eloi Park__. _
_Covered with *blue mosaic*, it was made in 1982 by __Michel Le Corre__._


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Montparnasse Station's trottoir roulant rapide (fast rolling pavement)*

"The prototype carries passengers the length of Montparnasse station at 9 km/h - three times as fast as normal travelators, and about the average speed of a Paris bus. "
​


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Autolib'* is an electric car sharing service which was inaugurated in Paris, France, in December 2011. 
The scheme intends to deploy 3,000 all-electric Bolloré Bluecars for public use, based around 1,120 citywide parking and charging stations.
As of October 2012, the service has 37,000 registered subscribers, of which 13,000 have an annual subscription.
A fleet of 1,750 Bluecars had been registered for the service through January 2013.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Impasse des Arbalétriers PARIS 3ème.Marais district.*

*This pretty ugly place is in fact a historical site ... *

*On November 23, 1407, Louis I, Duke of Orleans, Brother of the King Charles VI of France, is murdered by the Bourguignons in this ancient street (Impasse des Arbalétriers). A 30 year civil war began between the Orleans and the Bourguignons.*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MUSEE DES ARTS ET DES METIERS. PARIS*

The *Musée des Arts et Métiers* (_Museum of Arts and Crafts_) is a museum in Paris that houses the collection of the Conservatoire National des Arts et Métiers (National Conservatory of Arts and Industry), which was founded in 1794 as a repository for the preservation of scientific instruments and inventions.

Since its foundation, the museum has been housed in the deserted priory of Saint-Martin-des-Champs, in the rue Réaumur in the 3rd arrondissement of Paris. 
Today the museum, which underwent major renovation in 1990, includes an additional building adjacent to the abbey, with larger objects remaining in the abbey itself.

The museum has over 80,000 objects and 15,000 drawings in its collection, with 40,000 at the Paris site.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MUSEE DES ARTS ET DES METIERS.PARIS*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MUSEE DES ARTS ET DES METIERS.PARIS*
*60 Rue Réaumur 75003 Paris*









*It is the world's first automobile* - a mechanical terrestrial vehicle that is powered by an engine and not by muscular power of animals, terrestrial or otherwise. 
It is called *Cugnot 's dray or le fardier de Cugnot*. Nicolas-Joseph Cugnot began working on a self-propelled vehicle, for artillery use, in the 1760s! with the fire chariot, chariot à feu, tested - supposedly in 1765! The thing was supposed to move across rough terrain at the speed of 2.5 miles per hour.
*This ("civilian") specimen dates from 1770s though.*









CLEMENT ADER PLANE.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, fabulous pics and interesting read...thanks @vonbingen. :cheers:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*BREAD ARMY OCCUPATION IN PARIS.*

German artist Hermann Josef Hack made new interventions with his so called BREAD ARMY. 










According to Hack, the BREAD ARMY fights for fair world wide food management, free access to water and free food resources for everybody.










Let's just hope his BREAD ARMY doesn't get attacked by an army of pigeons any time soon!


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CENTRE GEORGES POMPIDOU.PARIS.*









YEAR 1970


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MONTMARTRE.PLACE DU TERTRE.SACRE-COEUR.PARIS*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MONTMARTRE IN THE PAST.PARIS.*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ :cheers1:


Old Montmartre: Le Moulin de la Galette (c.1909) par postaletrice, sur Flickr


Moulin de la Galette, Montmartre, Paris, France par tpanfil, sur Flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Commissariat of Police in SAINT-DENIS. north of PARIS.France / X-TU*

Architects: X-TU – Anouk Legendre & Nicolas Desmazieres
Location: Saint-Denis, France
Design Team: Roel Dehoorne, Gaelle Leborgne, Melanie Bury, Ingrid Manger
Client: Ministery of Interior
Cost: 5,790,000 € TTC with tax
Total Floor Area: 3,857 sqm shon
Engineering: Estair L. Labrousse










This Project contains:

- Basement level: A parking, technical facilities and an archive room.
- Ground Floor: A public lobby as well as a restricted access lobby for the police, frequently used facilities, commandment rooms, detention cells, and a storage room.

Level 1: Offices, sports facility, and lockerooms.
Level 2 – 5: Floors entirely occupied by offices.
Interior court: Giving access to “on-duty” housings, and fitness room.










Given the reduced program size and the location of the land parcel, the idea was to insert most of the program elements in a high vertical volume. Which set on a street angle will stand as an emblematic tower. The “special” elements of the program will have volumes of their own. They strain the composition from one end of the parcel to the other with glass walls. These spaces contain the ground floor and the first level and create a pedestal from where the rest of the masses stand on.










The Plinth unfolds itself along the elevation creating set backs and notches where the different volumes snap in or detach themselves from. This interaction creates a tension link between the volumes. The sculptural as well as urban solution, anticipates the future buildings in the surrounding parcels. It is an urban sculpture shaped by its environment.

This development is deeply inspired by the actual surrounding landscape of the Plaine Saint Denis (northern Parisian outskirts). A broken assembly overlapped with buildings of different proportions and materials, creating a poetic universe, sometimes astonishing, slashed by void making the sky invade almost all the landscape.










The elevations are conceived as constant opposition between opacity and transparency. The opaque walls are done with (lazured) glossy concrete. Series of portholes dressed with opalescent cylinders punctuate the elevation and illuminate it at night. The glass walls are equipped with different types of glass depending on the confidentiality degree required by the facilities.










The offices in the tower on the Rue de Landy are equipped with silk screen printed glass, where the positioning of the transparence and the opalescence create a wave type of geometry. This result which externally evokes a LCD screen also lets a certain transparency from the interior towards the outside, although giving enough opacity from the outside. The large surface of glass lets the building keep its emblematic role even at night, when the crowd gathers around the Saint Denis Stadium, the tower becomes a luminous signal seen from far away.










The ground level divides itself into two parts. The first a public lobby giving access to complaint offices and accompanied access to superior levels. The second one being the Lobby for the on duty guards. The movement inside both lobbies can be observed by a supervisor whom is installed in a counter which separates the two spaces. The central position of this counter makes it easy to visualize the comings and goings of the police and of the public, and also commands the access to the “weapon storage” , to the (GAV) zone, and to the floors.










The on-duty lobby extends to the first level where can be found the rest of the daily maintenance rooms as well as the fitness room. This extension appears as a fault in the lobby’s space which brings light from above provided by the hall servicing the sport facilities. The sport facility also has its own access, a staircase starting from the inner court, giving it more independence, avoiding the rest of the station to be disturbed during match days at the Stade de France, where the influence can be greater.










Special attention was brought to the internal circulation. This Police station contains many types of services each having their own degree of security requirement. Therefore the access to the Special Branch (branch for political security) is done by an additional entrance located on Rue de Landy. In a same way the on-duty housings are accessible from the back court situated on the same level as the annex exit.




























THIS BUILDING IS OPEN SINCE 5 YEARS.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*HALLE PAJOL.PARIS 18th arrondissement*
architect Françoise-Hélène JOURDA

sport complex, indoor garden, offices for "green" companies
3523 SQM photovoltaic panels.
under construction...this equipment will open SPRING 2013.


















halle pajol under construction.









indoor garden under photovoltaic roof.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*NEW music CONSERVATOIRE for AUBERVILLIERS 93.north of PARIS.*

*architect François Chochon. 15000 sqm*
http://www.khephren.fr/references/4/26








































































when i see this picture with people walking on this equipment i muss think on the parisian philarmonie of jean nouvel under construction too.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The mines of Paris (in French carrières de Paris — "quarries of Paris")* comprise a number of abandoned, subterranean mines under Paris, France, connected together by galleries. 

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mines_of_Paris*

*Three main networks exist;* the largest, called the grand réseau sud ("large south network"), lies under the Ve, VIe, XIVe and XVe arrondissements, a second under the XIIIe arrondissement, and a third under the XVIe, though other minor networks are found under the XIIe, XIVe and XVIe for instance. 
*Together, the mines and galleries run for approximately 280 kilometers.*
Exploring the mines is prohibited by the prefecture and penalised with heavy fines. 
*A limited part of the network (1.7 km) has been used as an underground ossuary, known as the catacombs of Paris. *
The catacombs were temporarily closed between September and 19 December 2009, after which they could be legally visited again from the entrance on Place Denfert-Rochereau. 
The entire subterranean network is commonly but mistakenly referred to as "the catacombs". 
Despite restrictions, Paris' former mines are frequently toured by urban explorers popularly called cataphiles.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*THEATRE 95. CERGY-PONTOISE. north-west of PARIS.*

http://www.archdaily.com/327060/theatre-95-gpaa/

Architects: gaëlle péneau architectes associés
Location: Cergy-Pontoise, France
Site Area: 10 000 m2
Area: 3000.0 sqm
400 seat auditorium
MATERIAL USED for the outdoor cladding : Copper
Year: 2012


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*tourists looking at MONA LISA.LOUVRE.PARIS*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*COVERING OF MOTORWAY A1.north of PARIS.*









stade de FRANCE behind


















the motorway A1 is now covered by a garden and two small streets.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*COVERING OF MOTORWAY A6B.south of PARIS.*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*BEAUGRENELLE DISTRICT.PARIS 15th.
seventie's architecture*

















in a magazine of the sixties/seventies : beaugrenelle project near on eiffel tower
______

*BNP PARIBAS.PLACE DE L'OPERA.PARIS.*
bank branch

















______

*north of PARIS.*








_____

*skating*








_____

*after the market*








_____

*a snake in a garden.Defense District.Paris*








______

*in the parisian METRO*








______

*winter*








______

*passade de l'Homme.PARIS 11th*

















______

*Covers of PRINTEMPS MALL and OPERA GARNIER*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice new updates from Paris


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you....merci....gracias....grazié.....danke.....christos :banana:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Great updates vonbingen! I like your work about the subterranean Paris :applause:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*France gay marriage: National Assembly backs law*

France's National Assembly has approved a law allowing same-sex couples to marry and adopt children.

After days of intense debate, the bill was passed by 329 votes to 229. It must now win final approval in the Senate.

*PEOPLE WHO APPROUVES GAY MARRIAGE.PARIS STREETS*









The "Marriage for All" bill was backed by President Francois Hollande's Socialists and other left-wing MPs.

But it was opposed by many in the opposition conservative UMP and provoked months of mass protests and counter-protests.

The result of the vote was greeted with cheers and applause from left-wing MPs, the BBC's Hugh Schofield in Paris reports.

The assembly had already approved a key article that redefined marriage as a contract between two people rather than between a man and a woman.

The Senate - which is also dominated by the Socialists and their allies - is thought likely to back the measure, which will become law by May or June, our correspondent says.

France would then join 11 other countries where same-sex marriage is legal.

The marriage law is seen as France's most important social reform in France since the abolition of the death penalty in 1981.

Supporters argue that it is a vital step in meeting France's historic commitment to equality.

*PEOPLE AGAINST GAY MARRIAGE.PARIS STREETS*









But it has provoked intense opposition from the Catholic Church, as well as from many French Muslims, who see it as an attack on the traditional family.

Opinion polls suggest that around 55-60% of French people support gay marriage, though only about 50% approve of gay adoption.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MY OPINION OF PARIS and sorry for my bad english*

*PARIS is on the third place in the world* just behind NEW YORK CITY and LONDON.

*here is the global city index for 2012:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_city

*Rank 2012	Change City Rating*
1 New York City	6.35
2 London	5.79
*3 1 Paris	5.48*
4 1 Tokyo	4.99
5 Hong Kong	4.56
6 1 Los Angeles	3.94
7 1 Chicago	3.66
8 2 Seoul	3.41
9 2 Brussels	3.33
10 3 Washington, D.C.	3.22

I can read everywhere this : "PARIS don't change, don't move, PARIS is static. PARIS is just a big museum."

and i am always angry when i am reading such stupids words.

a thread on skyscrapercity talks about "the regeneration of the PARISIAN center" : i want to say that PARIS has a famous historic center. and an historic center in every city has to be preserved.
per example BEIJING is a booming world city but "the small historic center of BEIJING" is static too : chinese people are not going to modify the FORBIDDEN CITY.

ILE de la/island of CITE is the center of PARIS And we have to modify nothing in this area, we have to protect even to renew this ISLAND OF CITE. Because they are all classified historic monuments in this area, everything has to stay in state.
i think the debate about the regeneration of PARIS center is ridiculous according to me.

I do not have time enough to post everything i would like to post here, because every day are inaugurated tens and tens of new things in PARIS. 
Here a new bakery, here a construction site which starts, over there a construction site which ends, here a new shop et caetera. 

PARIS does not have to blush in front of LONDON or in front of NYC.
People who claims the opposite do not know perfectly PARIS.

And I end with my assertion, it is necessary to stop using this sentence :" they are always using cheap materials on parisian construction sites".....very ridiculous.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS LES HALLES.THE CANOPY.*


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Amazing pic! it is 15 km to La Defense buisness district skyscrapers as the bird flies ! It shows how huge and dense PAris is ..



vonbingen said:


> *IVRY CONFLUENCES.IVRY-SUR-SEINE 94. south east of PARIS.*
> 
> *20 % of the city soon transformed*
> 
> ...


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*NEW LAWYERS SCHOOL IN ISSY LES MOULINEAUX.south west of PARIS.*
by french architect WILMOTTE.
this school is now open.









virtual image









real image









virtual image
________

*RESIDENCE ANNIE GIRARDOT for elderly people.PARIS*
now open


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hseugut said:


> Amazing pic! it is 15 km to La Defense buisness district skyscrapers as the bird flies ! It shows how huge and dense PAris is ..


hello hseugut.
you know paris urban area has 10 millions inhabitants. 2,2 millions for inner paris and 8 millions for the suburbs. 
inner paris is small with only 105 square kilometers, berlin london inner city are much bigger. the suburbs of paris have 3000 sq kilometers. 
paris urban area is 50 kilometers wide.
yes hseugut population density is very high in paris area.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Cauê said:


> Wonderful. Paris is unique.


thank you cauê..... rio de janeiro is unique too with his fabulous natural environnment


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PASSAGES AND GALERIES IN PARIS*

*Paris's historic covered arcades* - locally known as passages or galeries - were the precursors of today's shopping malls. 
Of the more than 100 passages that were built during the 19th century, about 20 have survived. 
Most are located in the center of Paris, around the 2nd arrondissement.

*History*

At the end of the 18th and beginning of the 19th century numerous covered passages were created in Paris. 
The passages, mostly shopping arcades covered with glass roofs, were modern symbols of urban life and the place to shop in Paris. 
Many of these passages were beautifully decorated with mosaic floors, cast iron gates, marble pillars and ornate clocks.

At its peak during the mid 19th century, there was a network of more than 140 passages, many connected to each other. 
The pedestrianized passages, home to shops, restaurants and apartments, were very popular as they protected visitors from inclement weather and the often dirty and odorous streets. 
Their popularity soon started to decline due to competition from large department stores such as Galeries Lafayette and Printemps, and many were abandoned and started to fall in disrepair. 
Others were demolished during the redevelopment of Paris by baron Haussmann between 1852 and 1870.

At the end of the 20th century, especially during the 1980s, the glass covered passages started a revival, and many of the about 20 surviving shopping arcades were restored, such as the passage Jouffroy with its barrel vault skylight and the elegant Galerie Vivienne with its mosaic floors.

*The passages today*

Today the passages are home to numerous upscale, quirky and specialty shops. 
Some, such as the passage Brady and the passage des panoramas, house plenty of restaurants. 
Rainy days are ideal for a stroll through some of these historic arcades where you can enjoy the architecture or browse the many boutiques and antique shops while being sheltered from the rain.

*Some Highlights*

The oldest surviving covered shopping arcade is the Passage du Caire (Cairo Passage). 
It was built in 1798-1799, at a time when Napoleon held a military campaign in Egypt, hence its name. 
The second oldest and the first to be equipped with gas lights is the Passage des Panoramas, which opened in 1800. 

It was named after panoramic paintings depicting large cities that originally decorated the entrance.
Across the boulevard Montmartre from the Passage des Panoramas are the Passage Jouffroy and Passage Verdeau, both covered with magnificent glass canopies.
Even more spectacular is the glass dome of the Galerie Colbert, one of the most ornate of the arcades in Paris. 
The adjoining Galerie Vivienne is decorated with mosaic tiled floors, brass lamps and a beautifully renovated clock. 
It is one of the most upscale arcades, home to several galleries and pricey boutiques.
Other noteworthy passages include the Passage des Princes, Passage Choiseul, Arcade des Champs-Elysées, Galerie Véro-Dodat and Passage du Grand-Cerf, with harmonious wooden shopfronts. 
If you're into Indian and Pakistani food, then a visit to the Passage Brady is in order.

*Location*

The most interesting covered passages are located in and around the 2nd arrondissement:

1e arrondissement:
Galerie du Palais Royal (2 Place Colette)
Galerie Véro-Dodat (19 rue Jean-Jacques Rousseau and 2 rue du Bouloi)
2e arrondissement:
Galerie Colbert (4 rue Vivienne and 6 rue des Petits-Champs)
Galerie Vivienne (6 rue Vivienne and 4 rue des Petits-Champs)
Passage du Bourg-l'Abbé (120 rue Saint Denis and 3 rue Palestro)
Passage du Caire (237-239 rue Saint-Denis)
Passage Choiseul (40 rue des Petits-Champs and 23 rue Saint-Augustin)
Passage du Grand-Cerf (145 rue Saint-Denis and 10 rue Dussoubs)
Passage des Panoramas (11 boulecard Montmartre and 10, rue Saint-Marc)
Passage du Ponceau (119 boulevard de Sébastopol and 212 rue Saint-Denis)
Passage des Princes (5 boulevard des Italiens and 97 rue de Richelieu)
8e arrondissement:
Arcade des Champs-Elysées (Arcade du Lido) (76-78 avenue des Champs-Élysées and 59 rue de Ponthieu)
Galerie de la Madeleine (9 place de la Madeleine and 30 rue Boissy-d'Anglas)
9e arrondissement:
Passage Jouffroy (10-12 boulevard Montmartre and 9 rue de la Grange-Batelière)
Passage Verdeau (6 rue de la Grange-Batelière and 31 bis rue du Faubourg-Montmartre)
10e arrondissement:
Passage Brady (46 rue du Faubourg Saint-Denis and 22 boulevard de Strasbourg)
Passage du Prado (16 boulevard Saint-Denis and 16 rue du Faubourg Saint-Denis)



























passage de l'ancre




































passage jouffroy famous musee grévin the "french madame tussauds"









passage du grand cerf



























passage panoramas



























passage brady india or pakistan in paris









passage du ponceau









galerie colbert









passage du bourg









galerie vivienne









passage vendome









passage du caire









passage du grand cerf



























passage jouffroy musee grévin wachs museum


















passage de choiseul









passage jouffroy my favorite passage in paris behind is the hotel chopin a marvellous hotel not expensive for paris.


















hotel chopin with a piano in the small lobby.everybody can play on it









galerie vero dodat




































passage grand cerf









passage panoramas here with passage jouffroy are my favourite passages.
visiting paris without walking in this passages is a big forgetting.retro atmosphere.travelling in the past.i like this galeries very much.









passage jouffroy









passage brady welcome to india









galerie vero dodat









passage choiseul









passage des panoramas


















passage prado


















passage brady india in paris


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

universal exposition 1900 of PARIS


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thx for the pic of the universal exposition. So much has change and so much hasn't change since then.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

ko7 said:


> Thx for the pic of the universal exposition. So much has change and so much hasn't change since then.


hello ko7. Yes beautiful image. PARIS was still the center of the world at this time. It's time that PARIS organizes again such a world fair.....but it's not easy today with the economic crisis and.....all the corruption during the votes and the attributions.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*L'ETOILE DU NORD. great offices building with glass roof in front of rail station Gare du Nord.PARIS*








































































open since 2011


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*SFR Headquarters
Saint-Denis, France
Architect : VIGUIER.
Competition won in 2010*

Client: SFR
Developer: Vinci Immobilier Promotion
Engineering firm: SETEC Bâtiment
Surface area: 130,000 sq m
Budget: €225 M + Tax
Mandate: Design and delivery
Certification : QHE construction (already obtained for the design phase), BREEAM "very good" and QHE exploitation, BBC Effinergie Label, 
summer comfort level rule Th-E, RT 2012










*The new 130,000 sq m SFR headquarters in the Landy-Pleyel ZAC* (mixed development zone) boasts nearly 8,500 employee workstations.
*The building, designed by Jean-Paul Viguier*, "adopts the metaphor of the tree, which experiences continual growth and rebirth, adapting constantly to external conditions. 
The project takes the form of a campus, atop a trunk with protruding branches leading to terraces and large multi-level gardens."










The principle is based on the idea of unity and union, with four main buildings presented both as a unified whole and as discrete spaces, in other words several buildings which must form a visual whole and reflect the corporate culture in detail: strong roots (the trunk) and various business units characterised by their diversity (the branches). 










Each element is linked horizontally for journeys promoting contact and communication.
The emphasis is placed on building the relationship with the environment: the employees' workspace environment and the site's specific environment for genuine contextuality in an industrial landscape; and, with a light, breathing building, the relationship with the gardens that surround the building.










Daylight is a key project component fostering pleasant working conditions and optimal energy efficiency, achieved partly by using alternate glass and metal components, with varying openings, reflection levels and densities to suit the space. 










The facades act like an item of clothing which changes in nature to suit the degree of exposure. 
Providing protection on the northern side against sound pressure from the main roads, cold and shade, the garment changes to the west and east with external blinds, glass containing aluminium for extra flexibility, and openings. 









stade de france behind

To the south, facing the gardens, large horizontal overlaps protect against the sun and the partition walls directly adjoin the outer walls. 
Which is where the stairwells are located, facing the gardens, for permanent visual contact with the redesigned landscape. 










Shared services are grouped together on the ground floor for a smooth and active relationship with resource-rich common areas: several restaurants, fitness suite, squash courts, relaxation space, etc


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*"SO OUEST". 4 stars SHOPPING CENTER. LEVALLOIS-PERRET. west of PARIS.*
not far from LA DEFENSE business district. *102 shops.*

New address added to your Parisian notebook… 
Yes, a new mall opened at Levallois-Perret, Paris: So Ouest. 
The concept of this new shopping center is ingenious but risky, indeed it is a 4 stars premise, on top of the range, that takes over the details, with a cleverly-worked design to knock the spots off us. 
So Ouest takes us to a very “Haussmannien flat” spirit through its design, its marble floor but above all its “chic” signs such as Marc O’Polo, Hollister or Massimo Dutti which we can’t find everywhere in Paris. 
An effect wanted by the owner of the place, the Unibail-Rodamnco group, by giving to the task of creating a chic and Parisian atmosphere to the architects: Saguez & Partners! 
Thus, So Ouest decides to bet on the distinction with other malls by having a few mass market brands but also by aiming at more sophisticated customers. *You’ll be dazzled by the 102 shops ! *
Bonus: The first LEGO shop in France and new Mark&Spencers shop.






















































hollister and boys


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Is the hotel PULLMANN -RIVE GAUCHE-PARIS-15th going to be replaced by a tower ?*

*Is the hotel PULLMAN -RIVE GAUCHE-PARIS-15th going to be replaced by a tower?*

BECAUSE THIS HOTEL PULLMAN WILL BE DESTROYED....a certain information of VINCI french company.

The *VINCI* company is going to make it, 
but at first began the operation of cleaning out and removal of asbestos. 

*This 26-storeyed hotel-tower will be replaced by a new complex with offices*.

The operation of cleaning out and removal of asbestos of the former hotel began this year in January 2013.









*former hotel PULLMAN rive gauche paris 15th now closed.*

The new complex of offices replacing it will it be a tower ? 

As that one? 









this image or this tower is just a proposal.

I think this image is subtle, look next to this new tower ! 
because you can see the former pullman hotel. 
yes they did not remove the former Pullman HOTEL : a guile to not "terrify" all the associations very reluctant against business towers around PARIS.

I am persuaded that a new tower of offices will be built on this place....after the destroying of the former pullman hotel


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*THE NEW FACE OF PARIS ORLY AIRPORT.*










Today, *Aéroports de Paris unveils its six years
(450-500 millions euros) project to transform Paris-Orly Airport which had 27 millions passengers last year*.
Modernism, quality of service, large well-lit
spaces and easy navigation will be the objectives
for this new airport.










Aéroports de Paris wants to bring new cohesion
to Paris-Orly Airport with more open spaces, 
volumes and simplified routes for passengers
and transport professionals, a new step towards
improving quality of service and comfort.










Once the work is complete, passenger welcome
areas *will boast an additional surface area of
100,000 SQM* (the current total surface area being
290,000SQM).










Hence, this is not just one but several projects, whose sole purpose is to bring a new dimension, 
*new ambition and new consistency to Paris-Orly Airport, with:*

*1.the creation of a new departure lounge
at the East end of the South terminal*










*2.the complete redevelopment of the
areas outside the terminals and the car
park accesses*

*3.a flagship project with the construction
of a connecting building between the
existing West and South terminals.*










*2013:*
Start of the redevelopment work on the areas outside the terminals and the car park accesses.
*Start of the construction of the new departure lounge at the East end of South terminal.20 000 SQM*
Extension of the international baggage reclaim area in South terminal.










*2015:*
End of the redevelopment work on the areas outside the terminals and the car park accesses. (as from 2014)
Improvement to the West Hall connections with implementation of the Single Security Checkpoint
(passengers from a Schengen country travelling to an international airport will no longer be checked during their stop
in Paris). (as from 2014)










Reorganisation of the departure lounge in Schengen Hall of South terminal. (as from 2014)
Preparatory work for the construction of the building connecting West and South terminals. (as from 2014) 80 000 SQM
Restructuring of the baggage systems in South and West terminals. (as from 2014)










*Start of the construction of the building connecting the West and South terminals.80 000 SQM*
Opening of the new international departure lounge at the East end of South Terminal.










*2018:*
Opening of the connection between the West and South terminals.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*RENOVATION OF THE "MUSEUM OF MAN".PARIS PALAIS DE CHAILLOT.*









The Museum is situated in the left wing of the Palais de Chaillot










*The Musée de l'Homme *(French, "Museum of Man") was created in 1937 by Paul Rivet for the 1937 Exposition Internationale des Arts et Techniques dans la Vie Moderne. 
It is the descendant of the Musée d'Ethnographie du Trocadéro, founded in 1878. 
The Musée de l'Homme is a research center under the authority of various ministries, and it groups several entities from the CNRS. 
The Musée de l'Homme is one of the seven departments of the Muséum national d'histoire naturelle.
*The Musée de l'Homme occupies most of the Passy wing of the Palais de Chaillot in the 16th arrondissement. *
The vast majority of its collection was transferred to the Quai Branly museum.

*Due to renovation, the museum will be closed from the end of March 2009 until 2015. 
The total amount of money appropriated for the renovation process is 52 million Euros....PERHAPS MORE.*

DISTRIBUTION OF SURFACES
*Global floor space: 16 000 sqm*

Exhibitions: 3 500 sqm 
(Reception, mediation, events: 3 000 sqm 
Look for laboratory education: 2 500 sqm 
Collections: 1 300 sqm 
Library: 800 sqm 
Administration, technical, diverse premises: 4 500 sqm 










The competition of architecture thrown in 2005 for the renovation of the site was taken away at the end of 2006 *by the agency of Bordeaux Brochet-Lajus-Pueyo, associated with* the studio of architecture Emmanuel Nebout, the agency of scenography Zen+dCo, the designers Life-size lights, the economists Mazet*associés and the engineering consulting firm Setec.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*"LES PORTES D'ORLY".south of PARIS.near on the airport of ORLY*

*A mixed eco-district*
Certified eco-district by the state and recognized by the Region (it is certified New District Urbain), 
the PORTES D'ORLY/Doors of Orly transform an underprivileged sector of the city into a mixed district, at the same time garden city for the house, the tertiary pole for the employment and the urban area livened up by businesses and by local services, for the inhabitants as for the employees.
It creates or replaces 1300 housing and reaches the critical mass of 100 000 SQM SHON of tertiary premises.










*Two complementary URBAN DEVELOPMENT ZONES*
The eco-district of PORTES D'ORLY comes true under the shape of two URBAN DEVELOPMENT ZONES in the continuation one of the other one, the set(group) of which represents more than 175 000 SQM of SHON:

*1.The URBAN DEVELOPMENT ZONE Anatole France* (6 ha), in residential dominant, whose works start in the year 2012

*2.The URBAN DEVELOPMENT ZONE of the Triangle of the Millers/TRIANGLE DES MEUNIERS* (4,5 ha), in tertiary dominant, created in 2011

The coordinating architect of URBAN DEVELOPMENT ZONES, the designer of the project, is the MGAU agency.

This project will be built by the french companies NEXITY and EIFFAGE.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The velodrome of Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines.south west of PARIS.*










The velodrome of Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines is a velodrome situated in Montigny-le-Bretonneux in Yvelines. 
*Its opening is planned for December, 2013.* 
The French Federation of cycling will install his quarters there and the French team will have its center of training there. 
The velodrome is the main equipment of this new complex, which contains a second arena adapted to the events of BMX. 
These installations in the Olympic standards will welcome national and international competitions.










*Presentation of the project*










The sports center and of leisure activities, completed by fitted out spaces - offices, businesses, restaurants, hotels, accommodation(housing) for students, researchers and young active persons, etc. 
It is situated on a 15 ha ground and becomes integrated between the station of Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines - Montigny-le-Bretonneux and the outdoor recreational park of Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines close to the highway A 12. 

Furthermore will be fitted out nearby a road circuit of 15 km and a circuit MOUNTAIN BIKE on the site of the hill of Elancourt.










*Conception*

The control of work of the operation is assured(insured) by the cabinet *Chabanne and Partners Architects* and by the agency of town planning TER(REGIONAL EXPRESS TRAIN). 
*The German architect Ralph Schürmann* is the designer of the runway.
It is up to architects' family considered as one of the first specialists of velodromes in the world.

*Velodrome*










The velodrome can welcome 5 000 spectators with 4 800 places in tier and 200 places in a central area in the heart of the runway.
The dimensions of the runway are 250 meters long and 8 meters wide with a constant beam(shelf) of 23 meters.










*The arena BMX*

Next to the velodrome will be built a runway of covered and lit BMX, the first one in Europe. 
It) will offer two akin banisters of departure (4 and 8 m of height) and three divided into halves straight line.










*Complementary structures*










Four buildings of hosting) are planned: 480 rooms for the students, 136 rooms for the young assets(active persons), 120 rooms for the researchers And 60 rooms for a high-end hotel intended for the tourists.
This equipment will cost more than 100 millions euros.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*RENOVATION OF THE ZOO DE VINCENNES.PARIS.*

*The zoo of Paris*, called usually zoo of Vincennes is situated in the 12th district of Paris, near on the Bois/parc de Vincennes. 

It depends on the National natural history museum and covers a 14,5 ha surface. 
It contains an artificial rock 65 meters high, on which we can perceive in particular mouflons.
*The zoo is closed for renovation since the end of 2008. 
Its reopening is announced for spring 2014.*

*The renewed zoo* will welcome more than *1000 animals of 180 different species.* 
This new zoo will stand out, the living conditions of the future animals will be exceptional. A reference. Cost more than 150 millions of euros.


















renovation


















the tropical greenhouse on 1 october 2012....for 5 months









this amazing structure will be a Tropical greenhouse with plants and animals









the rocks are full with equipments, per example a lift with glass walls for visiting the roof.sorry the image is in french.









wouaw !!!




































It is fantastic. It is really the real savanna !


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*New National Archives of France / Studio Fuksas. PIERREFITTE-SUR-SEINE. north east of PARIS*

Architects: Studio Fuksas
Location: 59 rue Guynemer, Pierrefitte-sur-Seine, Saint-Denis
Architects In Charge: Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas
Interiors: Fuksas Design
Area: 108136.0 sqm
Year: 2013
Photographs: Philippe Ruault, Camilla Pongiglione, Studio Fuksas

General Contractor: Bouygues Construction
Engineering: BETOM Ingégnierie
Acoustics: ALTIA
Landscape Design: Florence MERCIER
Control Department: SOCOTEC
Façades: Kyotec
Scenography Conference Room: Architecture and Technique
Artistic Interventions: Antony Gormley, Pascal Convert, Susanna Fritscher
Client: French Ministry of Culture and Communication

Monday, February 11, 2013 the President of the French Republic, François Hollande, inaugurated the New National Archives of France at Pierrefitte-sur-Seine, Saint-Denis, Paris.










The new building of the Archives of France (108,136 sq.m.), à Pierrefitte-sur-Seine, Paris, is signed by the Italian architects Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas and after three years of construction works it opens to the public.

The National Archives, created during the French Revolution, hold documents of political regimes from the seventh century until today. The National Archives preserves some milestones in the history of France: the papyri Merovingian, the processes of the Templars, the diary of Louis XVI, the Will of Napoleon, the Declaration of the Rights of Man and of the Citizen, the oath of the Jeu de Paume , …

The project of the New National Archives of France draws its inspiration from the surrounding reality, from the city seen as coexistence of chaos and order. The concept is born and takes place from this duality which is reflected in the organization of the complex.










The initial choice was to investigate the site and its characteristics in both territorial and socio-cultural contexts to reveal an unique identity. The work has therefore been thought following a cardinal principle of architecture to create spaces according to the needs of the communities that populate them.

The design of the New National Archives of France has followed the intent of enhancing the geographical and architectural landscape of the area Pierrefitte sur-Seine Saint Denis, where the building inserts itself. 











The complex has not been designed as a self-referring architecture, but as a work that could hold the memory and the collective identity, at the same time open to contemporary artistic expressions. It has not been thought in a contemplative perspective, but in a perspective of discovery, research and participation for the audience.

The project is composed of two main “bodies”: one that extends horizontally, “suspended, lightweight, transparent”; the other with a tension in height, “anchored to the ground, imposing, reflective”.

The first, stretching out towards the city, consists of cantilevered volumes called “satellites” that accommodate the offices, the conference room and the exhibition room. The facades, mostly glazed, give lightness and transparency to the volumes of different proportions, that follow each other and overlap in “suspension” on the surfaces of the water.










The building that accommodates the Archives is an imposing monolith thought as a place dedicated to memory and research. It houses the archival documents and the reading room. The facades of the monolith are coated with aluminium “skin” that runs throughout the volume, except for some glazed insertions that allow the amount of natural light in the reading room and the entry route. The “noble” sculptural building, with a basin in part lapped against it, reminds the idea of a precious object, a treasure chest, that is reflected in the water veil.

The basins insert themselves between the building of the Archives, the “satellite” volumes and at the foot of the satellite volumes. Walkways above them create a connection both between the cantilevered volumes and the two “bodies”. The water veil becomes a vehicle of change for the architecture, designing voids and new spaces, thanks to the reflections and the play of natural light created by the cuts of the suspended volumes and the “skin” of the monolith.










The facades of both “bodies” follow a lozenge geometry that is repeated both in the aluminium cladding of the building of the Archives and in the glass facades of the “satellite” volumes.

Between the monolith and the “satellite” volumes stands the artwork by Antony Gormley. A precious sculptural object that rises from the veil of the water below, like to draw strength from it. This redesigns the spaces in a contemporary way, winding along the facades of the architectural complex. The geometric faces articulate the artwork along its passage and give life to the structure of a chain of dodecahedra, which reflects and projects itself between the basin of water and the mirror surfaces of the volumes.

The link with the memory is symbolically traced in the work of Pascal Convert, a series of concrete “strongboxes” set in the area in front of the “satellite” volumes. These show in relief the faces of some personalities that left their mark on the collective memory. The art installation is tightly anchored to the ground, as well as the volume of the monolith, like roots sinking into the depths of memory.










A double-height hall welcomes the visitor. The “suspended” effect of the “satellite” volumes is highlighted by the art intervention by Susanna Fritscher which, through a minimalist touch that consists of the realization of false ceilings as stainless steel “sheets” shaded in red, emphasizes the interaction between the architecture of the complex and the lines of the “satellites” volumes. The red colour gives depth to the volumes that stand out horizontally at different heights, creating at the same time a play of solids and voids, between material and immaterial.

The entrance leads to areas dedicated to the public: the reading room, the exhibition room and the conference room.The seat for the conference room, “Carla” for Poltrona Frau, realized in red colour textile is by Fuksas architects. The chair is formed of two planes that intersect and rotate their way into the back, chair and armrests, just like a flower. A measured, minimalist shape.

The interiors are characterized by large spaces that give an overview that makes immediately perceive the importance and the uniqueness of the place.










The importance of context, and therefore the importance of the territory, assumes concrete form in the landscape intervention by Florence Mercier. His design of green spaces has created a real interaction between nature, architecture and the audience. The green walk that introduces and takes the visitor to the complex is like a stage that alternates geometries, shapes, colours and shades.

A project that aims to give emotions. Two “bodies”, two “worlds”, symbolically connected by walkways that, in a constant cross-reference, creates an identity that is rooted in the memory of the past with an eye to the contemporaneity and the future. The project reflects identity and memory that belong to France and to all humanity.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*THE CITE DU CINEMA LUC BESSON.SAINT-DENIS. north of PARIS.*




























*The Cité du cinéma is a film studio complex supported by the film director and producer Luc Besson*, located in Saint-Denis, north of Paris. 
The studio complex is intended to be a competitor of Cinecittà in Rome, Pinewood in London and Babelsberg in Berlin. 
*It was inaugurated on 21 September 2012*.




























*History*

Designed in 2000 by Luc Besson, launched in 2004, the project required many months of technical and financial studies. 
Now the project is supported by major companies in the sector and many PME leaders in their fields
At the end of 2006, the company became the owner of the site that originally belonged to EDF, and completed the construction of the site in April 2012. 
On April 11, 2012, the Vinci Construction Group gave the keys to the director and owner of the site, Luc Besson.









*LUC BESSON*

__________
*DATA*

*An area of ​​62 000 SQM *at the site of the Pleyel Crossroads:

477 parking spots

*2 200 SQM* for the projection room : 500 seats for professionals.

*3 800 SQM* for the restaurant : 1 200 seats, cafeteria, gym, 5 different buffets, a dish comes to the table and a capacity of 1 000 people per hour, with the possibility of eating outside on a terrace 600 SQM.



















*4 000 SQM* for offices : carpentry, painting workshop, the workshop model, locksmith, shop light, camera shop, machinery, office manufacturers, production offices (which can also be transformed into houses) and lodges actors, VIP lounges, more spacious, will be upstairs. 

In front of the lodges : buildup - makeup - hair style, sewing costumes, and more inside the building, storage space and postproduction (Digital Factory).

*6 000 SQM* to the nave : 282 meters long, 30 meters wide and 25 meters high.
*8 000 SQM* for Louis Lumière College.
*9 500 SQM* for 9 studios : 600 m² for studio 8, 800 m² for studios 1, 2 and 7, 1 000 SQM for studio 6, 1 100 SQM studios for 3 and 4, 1 300 SQM for studio 9 and 2 000 SQM for studio 5 on 20 meters height. 



















*5 pools of 150 SQM* for studios 2, 3, 7 and 9 and 420 m² for studio 5 for a depth of 3 meters. 
The floors are wooden for studios 1, 2, 3, 7, and 8 and polished concrete for studios 4, 5, 6 and 9. 
All trays are equipped with a comprehensive technical grill over the entire surface of the plate and heating and air conditioning (2 plants redistribute icy cold or hot air on all trays).

*19 000 SQM for the seat of EuropaCorp*.
*A cost of 140 million euros* 130 million by the Caisse des dépôts et consignations and 10 million by Vinci.

*Architect agency : Reichen and Robert.*

























































































































































*Filming in studios*









luc besson and robert de niro for the movie MALAVITA

2012 : Doom and Gloom by Jonas Åkerlund. (scenes video clip of the song on the compilation album GRRR! on Rolling Stones).
2012 : Taken 2 by Olivier Megaton. (1 week fittings).
2013 : 20 ans d’écart by David Moreau. (scenes shot in the nave and in the office).
2013 : The Smurfs 2 by Raja Gosnell. (3 weeks on the premises).
2013 : Malavita by Luc Besson.
2013 : Three Days to Kill by McG.

*Access*

By public transport : line 13, station Carrefour Pleyel.
By car : A86 motorway, exit 8A Saint-Denis Pleyel

*PEOPLE.*

Dianna Agron, Salma Hayek, and Michelle Pfeiffer attend the La Cite Du Cinema launch on Friday (21 September 2012) in Saint-Denis, France.



















The ladies, dressed in Dior, were joined at the event by Robert De Niro, Salma‘s hubby Francois-Henri Pinault, and French actress Melanie Laurent.

Dianna, Michelle, and Robert, along with Tommy Lee Jones, are currently in France filming the upcoming drama Malavita, about a mafia family of Manzonis, which is relocated to Normandy under the witness protection program, but can not easily change their way of life.









sophie marceau .lambert wilson









salma hayey and pinault his husband









robert de niro


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Dear friends. 
Now I have to brake, i have other things to do too, I posted many things, 
if you want that I speak about a precise thing(trick) of PARIS, 
then said it and I will post some text and photos of it
see you later. bye bye.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hallo ds19 how are you ? wie geht es dir ?

*Proposal of a tower for the confluences. ALFORTVILLE. south east of PARIS*
The location of this tower would be the headland in front of CHINAGORA the chinese complex. at this time i have not the name of the architect


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*street artists in front of the CENTRE POMPIDOU.PARIS 4th*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*RENAULT STORE. CHAMPS-ELYSEES. PARIS*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*GLASS ROOFS. IRON ARCHITECTURE. PARIS.*













































*GRAND PALAIS*
________


















*MUSEE D'ORSAY*
________









*LA SAMARITAINE*
________































































*LE BON MARCHE MALL*
________






















































*GALERIES LAFAYETTE HAUSSMANN*
________









*ECOLE NATIONALE SUPERIEURE DES BEAUX ARTS*
________









*RESTAURANT LA FERMETTE MARBEUF*
________


















*GALERIE COLBERT*
________


















*GALERIE VIVIENNE*
________













































*LE PRINTEMPS HAUSSMANN*
________



























*CHURCH SAINT PHILIPPE DU ROULE*
________


















*RESTAURANT LE DOME DU MARAIS*
________









*PALAIS DE LA DECOUVERTE.GRAND PALAIS*
________


















*GARE DE LYON.*
________



























*BRASSERIE BOFINGER.*
________


















*HOTEL VERNET*
________









*HOTEL RICHMOND OPERA*
________









*RESTAURANT JULIEN*
________



























*BNP PARIBAS COMPTOIR NATIONAL DE L'ESCOMPTE DE PARIS*
________













































*SOCIETE GENERALE HAUSSMANN. HISTORIC HEADQUARTERS*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Ministry of Employment and Health.PARIS*
art déco. glass roof from year 1930. by GRÜBER Nancy


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PASSAGE DES PRINCES*
________




































*BOURSE/EXCHANGE DU COMMERCE*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PAVILLON BALTARD. NOGENT SUR MARNE. east of PARIS*
this pavillon was preserved after the HALLES DE PARIS destruction. another similar building is in Japan.




































virtual picture of the formers/old HALLES DE PARIS before their destruction









destruction of the HALLES Baltard in the seventies.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*NEW PROJECT OF OFFICES BUILDING.BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT*
*KINETIK. south west of PARIS.*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*WEST PLAZA. CITY OF COLOMBES. WEST OF PARIS. IN PROJECT*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MAISON/HOUSE FLAMEL.51 montmorency street.
oldest house in PARIS. year 1407*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MEDIEVAL HOUSES. 11-13, rue/street François Miron. Paris 75004*









________

*The Clock tower of the palace of the City is a tower of the law court of Paris, which is a part of the Conciergerie.*










*In 1370, the palace of the cité welcomed the first public clock in Paris, built by Henri de Vic, watchmaker of Lorraine. *
In 1371, the clock tower of the palace of the City was endowed with a silver bell. 
In 1418, the municipality protested that the clock had an outside dial so that the inhabitants of the city can settle(adjust) their business in the daytime and at night ". 
In 1472, important restorations of the dial were made by Philippe Brille. 
In 1585, Henri III made set up a new centred(suited), whose frame was realized by the sculptor Germain Pilon which were restored in 1685. 
The allegorical major figures representing the Law and the Justice, slogged under the Revolution, were restored again in 1852 then in 1909, dates appearing at the foot of the dial.










The clock is framed by two allegorical major figures which represent the Law and the Justice.
Two composed patches above and below the clock carry(wear) Latin registrations(inscriptions):
At the top: " the one who has already given him two crowns will give him the third ", allusion to the crowns of Poland and France carried(worn) by his contemporary king Henri III;
Below: " this machine which makes at the hours twelve parts so just(right) teach to protect the Justice and to defend(forbid) the laws ".
The current dial, is of shape square, one meter in diameter and half and is decorated in the center of blazing and golden beams(shelves);it is placed on the royal coat of France at the bottom of decorated with fleurs-de-lis azure.
The copper needles pushed away and tanned(repelled), the big iron of lance for minutes,

The girl ended in fleur-de-lis(lily flower) and extended by one against needle ended with a crescent for hours, evolve on relief colored Roman numerals on the stone.










*The Restorations*

The clock tower underwent important restorations. 
A first campaign was driven from 1840 till 1843 to strengthen the bottom and establish a guardroom in its foot.
Other interventions took place between 1843 and 1848, then between 1860 and 1861, and restored her a medieval aspect, in particular in its high parts. The arched room of the fourth floor, said by Queen Blanche, consolidated outside by ten foothills, still carried(wore) then tracks of its internal polychromatic decoration: it was completely restored

Quite as the upper level of the tower, where were evoked the crenels(niches) which did not exist previously, as show it drawings of the end of the XVIIIth and of any beginning of the XIXth century.
From 2011, the tower undergoes a big campaign of restoration: this one completely comes to an end in November, 2012. 
The clock is restored in a state in compliance with older documents available on the archives of the National library. 
Gilts and paints are redone. 

The most considerable change is the restoration of the blue bottom sowed(scattered) with fleur-de-lis(lily flowers) of a drawing different from those which dated the restoration of 1686.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*NEW LONGCHAMP. Racecourse project prize-winner. Bois de Boulogne.PARIS.
by french architect Dominique PERRAULT*




































________

*SALLE WAGRAM*

The room Wagram is a Parisian theater. 
Situated between the avenue of Wagram and the street Montenotte, in the 17th district, a few meters away from the Arc de Triomphe on the Place de l'Étoile, *it is doubtless the oldest place of parties in Paris.* 
*It is the last architectural vestige of the ballrooms* which represented, since the Directory and under the Restoration, one of the high places of the life in Paris.










In 1812, the Arc de Triomphe on the Place de l'Étoile amounts slowly to the glory of Napoleon Bonaparte. 
The north hillside of the mound of the Etoile is another place of rustic excursion for the inhabitants of the city. 
In this place situated outside the surrounding wall of the general Farmers, wines of Suresnes are not subjected to the granting. 
Dourlans, a veteran of the Imperial guard, judges the convenient moment to open it an open-air dance hall, between the barrier of the Etoile and that of Roule.










After Waterloo, he creates the Ball Dourlans: garden, dance floor, arbours with Chinese lanterns and a first room intended to shelter the dancers the winter, immortalize the tradition of the ball of barrier created under Louis XVI. The counter is the altar of white marble richly sculptured, resulting from the church of Small Valley to Sucy-en-Brie, plundered under the Revolution.
This counter disappeared after 1871. 
The atmosphere of carefreeness of the Restoration attracts under the pergola of its open-air dance hall of the Parisians eager for quadrilles and for waltzes come from Austria.
Under the Second Empire, the Ball Wagram, prospers. 
Dourlans fits out in the garden of the " copses of love " and appealed to the architect Adrien Alphonse Fleuret, already the author of the Theater Marigny in 1862, which draws the plans of a new room, surrounded with two galleries of floors. 










Inaugurated in 1865, it is the room which we know today: the bucolic meeting became a real ballroom. 
The vault glistens with chandeliers of Bohemia. 
Adrien Fleuret's ceiling, a set of paintings, balusters and colonnades, will be registered in 1981 on the additional inventory of Historic monuments. 
Every year, the countess of Wagram gives a ball of apparât. 
Barons and bankers of cool Bonapartist aristocracy savor their triumph between the Room Wagram, the street Montenotte, and that of the Empire, the connected(bound) by a passage.

In 1899, the room is bequeathed to the Academy(Regional education authority) of the Registrations(Inscriptions) and Great literature. 
In the 1920s, the owner, Marius Combes, attached to the last accents of the style troubadour, makes work of sponsor, commanding(ordering) numerous furniture and making the creative craftsmen work. 
All the banquets and interparliamentary debates, after every session of the House of Representatives, between 1930 and 1939, take place there. 
The room Wagram is associated with all the symbols of the modernity: the Lounge(Show) of the Cycles and the first exhibition of automobiles in Paris, the French boxing with the fight, in 1900, between Charles Charlemont and Castérès who was battu1, the boxing with Panama Al Brown, Georges Carpentier and Marcel Cerdan, and the music, from Leonard Bernstein to Maria Callas and of Duke Ellington to Bud Powell.

In 1942 is held there the exhibition : The Bolshevism against Europe.
______

*Carrara marble Façade of TROIS QUARTIERS MALL. LA MADELEINE. PARIS.*
on work









______

*Comparison between Ariane tower and Majunga tower.Paris La Défense*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PUSHED SLAB. La Gare de Rungis. Paris 12th*
*by architects MVRDV*

Construction of the Pushed Slab, office building in Paris, is well under way. The excavation has now been completed, foundations will be laid next. 
The building with a surface of 18.900 SQM will hold the offices of Banque Populaire Rives de Paris. 
Completion is scheduled for 2014.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*SWIMMING POOL MOLITOR.PARIS.*
under renovation. famous art deco building. will re-open at 2014.
this new equipment will have a hotel and more.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*VILL'UP. PARIS LA VILLETTE.*

Current project
Opening: 2nd half-year 2014
Surface: 24 000 SQM
Units: 35 shops-restaurants.
Customer catchment area: 310 000 inhabitants










*Within the Museum of Science and Industry*, the fifth museum and the tenth the busiest tourist place of France, Vill' up benefits from an exceptional location.

*In echo with the spirit and the cultural offer of the site, the project mixes businesses and leisure activities, by emphasizing at the same time the new technologies and the world of the child.*










*Vill' up creates a new attractiveness.* Federative project, it will fill families, young people, children, assets(active persons) and tourists who frequent this place.










*The simulator of free-fall IFLY will occupy the vertical space in front of the greenhouse*, and will create a visible exceptional animation by all and at the heart of the project. 










*This completely glazed vertical tube will be the event the most spectacular and the most expected from Vill' up.*









*IFLY Singapore. the same IFLY will open in VILL'UP PARIS.*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*AEROVILLE MALL. CDG ROISSY AIRPORT. PARIS NORTH*

In January 2010, Unibail-Rodamco, Europe’s leading listed commercial property company, appointed *Philippe Chiambaretta/PCA* with the design and implementation of a major retail and leisure center in the airport zone of Roissy-Charles de Gaulle: *Aéroville.*

Inspired by the imagination of the airport and the movements in travel, the developed concept borrows from the architectural vocabulary of the terminals and runways to form the walls of an imaginary city composed of large blocks of varying height. 
Adorned with a double skin of steel and glass, the building is dressed with letters forming the word “AEROVILLE.” 
*The building permit was filed in May 2010 for a proposed opening in 2013.*

Client: *Unibail-Rodamco, in partnership with the Airports of Paris*
Site: Roissy-en-France, Le Tremblay-en-France
Program: mixed-use retail and entertainment, multiplex cinema concept
Commission: to completion
Area: *110,000 sqm* / 1,200,000 sqf
Budget: 175M€ (excluding taxes)
Progress: currently in construction
*Completion: end of 2013*
Construction Management: Coteba
BET Structure: Terrel
BET Fluids: Barbanel
BET HQE (High Quality Environmental Standard): Green Affair
BET Façades: Van Santen


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*LA BONGARDE MALL. VILLENEUVE LA GARENNE. North of PARIS.*

Architects : DGLA
86000 SQM
185 shops and restaurants
opening end of 2013.













































END OF 2012.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

vonbingen said:


> hello hseugut.
> you know paris urban area has 10 millions inhabitants. 2,2 millions for inner paris and 8 millions for the suburbs.
> inner paris is small with only 105 square kilometers, berlin london inner city are much bigger. the suburbs of paris have 3000 sq kilometers.
> paris urban area is 50 kilometers wide.
> yes hseugut population density is very high in paris area.


You are wrong. Berlin and London Inner cities are smaller than Paris city center. Mind that Berlin is only 3,5 milion inhabitants, so its inner city is much smaller than a 11 milion inhabitant metropolis ... London denser area is ridiculously small compared to PAris ....


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*REZO and STRATO. 2 OFFICES BUILDINGS PLANNED. in Paris 17th. NEW BATIGNOLLES DISTRICT.*


















i am very sorry but the pages are written in french.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hseugut said:


> You are wrong. Berlin and London Inner cities are smaller than Paris city center. Mind that Berlin is only 3,5 milion inhabitants, so its inner city is much smaller than a 11 milion inhabitant metropolis ... London denser area is ridiculously small compared to PAris ....


hello hseugut the surface of INNER PARIS is 105 square kilometers /km2.
Berlin : 892 km2
Inner London : 624 km2.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The endless construction site of la MAISON DE LA RADIO. PARIS 16th.
architects : Architecture Studio.*









the new auditorium will open in 1 year













































renovation of la MAISON/house de la RADIO.....an endless construction site.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PATHE-SEYDOUX FOUNDATION.PARIS. by RENZO PIANO.*
opening end of 2013 or beginning 2014.

Designed by Renzo Piano the Pathé Seydoux Foundation will open its doors at the end of 2013, on the site of the theater des Gobelins/of Tapestries, 73 avenue des Gobelins.

The theater des Gobelins, become the cinema Rodin in 1934, is a place standing out with the history of Paris. 
Renzo Piano decided to preserve and to emphasize the facade sculptured by Rodin. 
Behind this one will raise itself a hull of five-storeyed glass in the middle of a garden. 
The building , of a surface about 2 200 sqm, will allow to include the offices of the Foundation, the archives, a center of documentation and research, a DVDthèque, a space dedicated to the exhibitions and a projection room.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*ZAC BEDIER. PARIS 13th.*
Porte/door d'IVRY. in front of IVRY City and Paris ring-road south section.
new construction site with OFFICES housing shops garden etc


















_______




































new project accepted.french architects IBOS and VITART.offices.
on the map it's the ILOT OUEST 1.
______


















Maison/house Internationale de Sejour.by french architect ROLLAND.
on the map it's the ILOT MARYSE BASTIE 1
_______

on the map ILOT MARYSE BASTIE 2. 8000 sqm offices planned after 2015.
_______









residence for "old persons"
on the map ILOT YERSIN by BRENAC&GONZALEZ
_______









offices in front of the ring-road/boulevard peripherique.by ART&BUILD/BUELER
on the map ILOT EST 6000sqm by ART&BUILD/BUELER


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*OKABE COMPLEX. MALL and OFFICES. KREMLIN-BICETRE CITY. south of PARIS*

SURFACE 80000 sqm (35000 sqm Mall + 45000 sqm offices)
open since 2010.


















virtual image












































































































________

*CULTURAL CENTER. MEDIATHEQUE L'ECHO. KREMLIN-BICETRE*.
it's the red building just in front of the OKABE complex.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CINEMAS/MOVIES complexes/rooms in inner PARIS YEAR 2015*

PARIS HAS *369* CINEMAS/MOVIES ROOMS and will have *431* ROOMS on year 2015.
no city in the world has so much cinema rooms.
*1* cinema room for *6 000* inhabitants in *inner PARIS* .........
1 cinema room for 13 000 inhabitants in inner LONDON.










UGC CINE CITE O'PARINOR. 14 roms for 2014. AULNAY-sous-BOIS. north of PARIS.

















________

UGC CINE CITE CLAUDE BERNARD MACDONALD. PARIS 19th. 14 rooms. opening end of 2013-beginning 2014.

















________

EUROPACORP BESSON. AEROVILLE MALL. CDG AIRPORT. CITY OF ROISSY. 12 rooms. opening end of 2013-beginning 2014

PATHE ITALIE. PARIS 13th. 10 rooms.....2015

PATHE BEAUGRENELLE. PARIS 15th. 10 romms. opening end of 2013-beginning 2014

PATHE SO OUEST. LEVALLOIS-PERRET. west of PARIS. 8 rooms. 2014

CLICHY BATIGNOLLES. PARIS 17th. 7 rooms. 2015
________

*LOUXOR.PARIS 18th. 3 rooms. mid-2013 re-opening*

Built in 1921, opening on 6th October 1921 as the flagship of the Pathe chain, the Louxor – Palais du Cinema was an Egyptian-style movie theatre. There was an orchestra pit and a pipe organ and even the seats were Egyptian style. It is the only Egyptian style theatre ever built in Paris.










The projection booth was located under the second balcony. The building is at the corner of two main boulevards and tiles with Egyptian art are still on the upper part of the facade.










Through the years the Egyptian design and marquetry friezes by interior designer M. Tiberi have vanished from inside the auditorium. In later years a CinemaScope screen hid the stage and the proscenium.

By the 1970’s the district was changing. Still owned by the Pathe chain, the Louxor Pathe turned to a new program policy with Arab and Egyptian movies. With 10,000 patrons each week, the profit was enough for Pathe to keep this theatre different from the other first run theatres of the chain.










The theatre became notorious for drug dealers and prostitution. In 1986, a murder in the stalls level closed the place as a cinema.










The facade was given a Listed building status and the theatre was converted into a disco and was later bought by Tati, a clothing chain store. But because it was forbidden to change the facade, the Louxor Pathe was closed up and unused for over 20 years.










In 2003, the city of Paris bought the land and the building and proposed a huge renovation to return the theatre to its former appearance. In early-2008 the building was still unused, but renovation/restoration work began in 2010, with completion set for a re-opening in April 2013 as the Cine Louxor.































































________

SELECT ANTONY. ANTONY city. south of PARIS. 2014-2015.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CULTURAL CENTER AIME CESAIRE. LUTH district. CITY OF GENNEVILLIERS.
north-west of PARIS.*
architect RUDY RICCIOTTI.
in progress. pictures end january 2013.







































































































































will the outdoor walls be in black or in white ? i don't know. i will search more news about it.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

_LOUIS VUITTON FALL/WINTER 2013/2014. HAUTE COUTURE. PARIS._









_kate moss_


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Miss Ko, an Insane New Philippe Starck-Designed Restaurant in Paris*

_Miss Ko, 49-51, avenue George-V.PARIS_










Behold the utterly nuts Miss Ko, a new Paris restaurant designed by Philippe Starck and branded by British firm GBH. 










Le Fooding refers to the space, which opened last week, as "une kitscherie polychrome." 










Seems pretty accurate: There's an enormous video screen-topped table that displays a cartoon Chinese dragon flying over its surface (see video below). There are creepy bobbleheaded ghost face murals painted everywhere. 










There's a giant, blow-up tea pot hovering over the dining space. 
There's a naked lady covered in tattoos on the menu. 










Projections of dancing grains of rice form and reform logos on the floor and walls.










As for the food: executive chef Fabrice Monot (formerly of Bound, Paris) along with Linda Rodriguez (Bond Street New-York, Hachi Las Vegas) and Martin Swift (Nobu London) prepare an Asian fusion menu of sushi, buns, ceviche, "Japanese mini-pizzas," bibimbap burgers, bubble teas and more.










Above, photos of the space; below, video of the amazing dancing dragon table and more.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

rich in Georges V Palace. PARIS.









poor romani in NOISY-LE-GRAND. East of PARIS.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

a night at MEURICE PALACE









a night under a tent canal SAINT-MARTIN


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

picture of LA DEFENSE. with MAJUNGA tower height on 7 march 2013.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

vonbingen said:


> hello hseugut the surface of INNER PARIS is 105 square kilometers /km2.
> Berlin : 892 km2
> Inner London : 624 km2.


Dude, you are just comparing the administrative borders which is a nonsense. Paris does not stop at its administrative limits dating from the 19 th century ! The 642 km2 of central Paris is much denser than London or Berlin !


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hseugut said:


> Dude, you are just comparing the administrative borders which is a nonsense. Paris does not stop at its administrative limits dating from the 19 th century ! The 642 km2 of central Paris is much denser than London or Berlin !


well inner PARIS has 105 sqkm
but Paris and his suburbs has 3 000 sqkm
ile-de-france administrative region with paris in his center has 12 000 sqkm


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The Grand Paris is approuved*

Grand Paris (Greater Paris) is the name of an initiative launched by former French President Nicolas Sarkozy for "a new global plan for the Paris metropolitan region".
It has led to a new transportation master plan for the Paris region and to plans to develop several areas around Paris.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

DANIEL BUREN EXHIBITION.GRAND PALAIS.PARIS


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

decoration/set for the CHANEL FALL WINTER 2013 2014 SHOW.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Photographers shoot pictures and video of a model presenting a creation by French designer Barbara Bui as part of her Fall-Winter 2013/2014 women's ready-to-wear fashion show during Paris fashion week, on February 28, 2013.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

vonbingen said:


> well inner PARIS has 105 sqkm
> but Paris and his suburbs has 3 000 sqkm
> ile-de-france administrative region with paris in his center has 12 000 sqkm


administrative inner paris is 105 km2 if you like but the physical inner PAris is much bigger than that, for ex La defense is very central but not in what you say to be Inner Paris ... Inner paris is easily 800 km2

Now, with the new reform, it will hopefully become a unified city of more than 10 milions ..


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

hseugut said:


> administrative inner paris is 105 km2 if you like but the physical inner PAris is much bigger than that, for ex La defense is very central but not in what you say to be Inner Paris ... Inner paris is easily 800 km2
> 
> Now, with the new reform, it will hopefully become a unified city of more than 10 milions ..


hseugut : 
In the administrative division of France, the department (French: département, pronounced: [depaʁtəmɑ̃]) is one of the three levels of government below the national level, between the region and the commune. There are 96 departments in metropolitan France and 5 Overseas departments, which also are classified as regions.

paris is the department number 75, la Défense IS in the HAUTS DE SEINE department number 92.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Also please edit those photos by posting the credits, please


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*newest picture of place/square REPUBLIQUE in renovation.Paris.*
picture taken last week. march 2013.









picture from http://www.seybahdagoma.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*THE FUTURE INTERNATIONAL TRADE CENTER. ROISSY CDG. PARIS*
a unique international events & business center.
all pictures from http://www.hotels-roissy-tourisme.com



















*THE ONLY MAJOR BUSINESS & CONGRESS CENTER OF ITS KIND IN EUROPE*



















Spreading over 13 hectares, the International Trade Center PARIS will form a powerfully integrated complex where the users –attendees at conventions, corporate seminars and trade shows- can enjoy a full range of hotel & retail facilities on site!










In the immediate vicinity of the most central European airport Roissy Paris Charles de Gaulle
Strategic multi-modal transport junction (air, rail, road)
Adjacent to the suburb of Roissy
Within walking distance from the hotel zone with more than 5,000 rooms










*Program :*










*Buildings*
Grand Hotel & Spa *****	317 rooms and suites
26 756 sqm
Hotel Ville ****	131 superior rooms and suites
12 023 sqm
Hotel Plaza ****	185 rooms
11 398 sqm
Hotel Sud ***	139 rooms	7 091 sqm










Hotel Nord ***	500 standard rooms
16 044 sqm
Hotel Nord 2 ***	369 rooms	15 000 sqm
Hotel Residence	246 studios and apartments	10 000 sqm










*Congress infrastructure & Exhibition*
*Exhibition* 3 halls
48 690 sqm
*Conference Center*
75 meeting rooms
34 706 sqm
*Other Facilities* 










*Office / shops*
24 900 sqm
*Parking* 3 340 parking spaces
90 910 sqm
*Equipment rooms*
10 700 sqm


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

kay: SUPER ! Jetzt geht wieder :cheers:


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

DS-19 said:


> kay: SUPER ! Jetzt geht wieder :cheers:


wo warst du ? you had problems ? nice to see you again ds-19 !:banana:


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Great Mosque of Paris*

Inaugurated in 1926, the mosque was founded as a sign of gratitude for the help France received from Muslim “tirailleurs” (infantry) during World War I. It was built in the Mudéjar style, a reinterpretation of Western cultural styles through Islamic influences, that emerged in the 12th century on the Iberian peninsula. The mosque boasts a beautiful garden, courtyard and galleries that are open to visitors, as well as a restaurant serving maybe the best couscous in Paris, a tea-room, a hammam and a small souk.


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

Tous droits réservés par Lancelot Pierre (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par Lancelot Pierre (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par halvorbodin (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par halvorbodin (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par halvorbodin (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par halvorbodin (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par halvorbodin (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par halvorbodin (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par halvorbodin (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par halvorbodin (Flickr)









Tous droits réservés par halvorbodin (Flickr)


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

wouaw hello "FlavorOfAlgeria" great very nice contribution. your pics of the mosquee are fabulous :nuts:


----------



## DS-19 (Dec 3, 2011)

vonbingen said:


> wo warst du ? you had problems ? nice to see you again ds-19 !:banana:


HI !
Any problems, I visit all but not always write.
Nice to see reviving EXOTI PARIS :cheers:

.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*new store "ADOPTE UN MEC.COM/ADOPT A GUY.COM"*
Halles Street/rue des Halles.PARIS 1th.
*a store with guys in shop windows*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*GRAND PARIS SUPER_METRO. city of VELIZY. south west of PARIS*

Architectural proposal from JEAN NOUVEL for a multi-equipment around a metro/subway station in city of VELIZY for GRAND PARIS project.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS 18th. wooden social housing. by KOZ/SIEMP*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*AQUAPOL SWIMMING-KOMPLEX. city of MONTROUGE. south of PARIS*



























________

*LE BEFFROI cultural center. city of MONTROUGE. south of PARIS*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*new urban train. Line P. Paris Suburbs. by Bombardier*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CONVERSE STORE. PARIS 19th*









________

*BULAC/UNIVERSITY LANGUAGES CIVILISATIONS. PARIS*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

newest picture of the fondation pathé-seydoux. by renzo piano


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*new pictures of BEAUGRENELLE MALL. PARIS 15th*




































pictures from evous.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*OLD RENDERINGS *









campus sfr paris batignolles
________


















new headquarters TF1 channel
________


















arena stadium nanterre la defense
________









massena-bruneseau paris 13th
________



























bouygues neuilly.paris west
________



























head quarters CANAL + channel.

pictures archidaily


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Banks of SEINE river. Inner PARIS. amenagement.*
________


















*SFR CAMPUS headquarters. SAINT DENIS. north of PARIS*.
under construction

pictures from evous.fr and sfr.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PENINSULA PALACE. PARIS*
in progress. In the background
opening end 2013


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*LA DEFENSE. PARIS.*
update










you can see now the core of tower majunga higher than tower total/puteaux city
and tower majunga floors as high as tower athena/puteaux city
picture flickr evan klark


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*BEAUGRENELLE MALL. PARIS 15th. UPDATE*
pictures paris.fr

*The biggest vegetated roof in PARIS on the roof of Beaugrenelle Mall is inaugurated, 
6800 square meters* dedicated to the biodiversity and used as refuge for common birds which will find shelters and plants with seeds there. Six hives are also settled. The countryside in PARIS


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS/PANTIN. Mills/moulins of Pantin. BNP PARIBAS headquarters*









________

*ROOF of Tower MONTPARNASSE*









FLICKR franzheimer


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MOLITOR swimming-pool. Paris.*
under renovation. update


















pictures le moniteur


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS news.*
2 new hotels for Paris

1- AC Hotel by Marriott 4 **** of 166 rooms in Paris 17è porte Maillot under construction. Opening in spring, 2014.









2- A hotel 4 **** of 96 rooms in Paris 14è boulevard Brunette,
built at the foot of the subway " porte de Vanves". Opening in 2015



































this design is different

pictures site boissee


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Renovation of First Floor of the EIFFEL TOWER.*


































































































































































pictures metro news paper


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*INTERNATIONAL UNIVERSITARY CITY*/cité internationale universitaire *OF PARIS* situated Paris Rive Gauche/left bank in front of south section paris ring-road
global renovation 2013/2020.

renderings:































































pictures from metro news paper


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*aeroville mall. cdg airport. paris*









picture roissymail
________

*la bongarde mall.villeneuve la garenne. north of paris.under construction.*

renderings:


























pictures metro news paper


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PLACE REPUBLIQUE. PARIS*
update






















































































































pictures place de la republique 2013


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*LES HALLES district.Paris*


















construction site end 2012
pictures linternaute


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CARREAU DU TEMPLE. PARIS*
development re-opening end 2013/beginning 2014.
cultural and sport center



























pictures flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CINEMA LOUXOR. PARIS*
few days before re-opening
update



























http://doha75.files.wordpress.com/ pictures


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS LA DEFENSE.*


















________

*TOWERS DUO by JEAN NOUVEL*









pictures http://jmrenard.files.wordpress.com/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^


IMG1092 par torre e tasso 2, sur Flickr


IMG1081 par torre e tasso 2, sur Flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

charpentier said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> IMG1092 par torre e tasso 2, sur Flickr
> ...


thank you charpentier. it would be a miracle if all this towers would be built


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*CITY OF AUBERVILLIERS. north of PARIS. FASHION CENTER*
in construction. opening 2014/2015.










http://www.groupe-union.com/home/fr/nos-projets/projets-immobiliers/item/45-projet-fashion-center
online in french and chinese









________

FASHION CENTER will be the biggest center of whole sale in Europe, the first one Cash and carry in Europe, the whole salers' first platform in textile industry and shoes.










On 55,000 sqm, FASHION CENTER proposes a range of unique service in France and an exceptional situation. 
In 2mn of the Porte/Door of Aubervilliers and less of 30mn from Roissy CDG airport, 
FASHION CENTER allows to attract a clientele of the whole world. 
The management of the deliveries and the removal is facilitated by a space specially dedicated of 2000 sqm.










Exclusive parking lot of 26,000 sqm for customers on two levels of money accessible grounds since the avenue Vitcor Hugo. 
Closeness of the C.C. Millennium.
FASHION CENTER creates a safer, more practical environment, and more comfortable......









pictures http://www.groupe-union.com/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of AUBERVILLIERS. north of PARIS.*

new headquarters of VEOLIA ENVIRONNEMENT. 40 000 sqm.



























________

office building proposal from ICADE investor for Le Millenaire District.









________

*LE MILLENAIRE DISTRICT*. CITY OF AUBERVILLIERS/CITY OF PARIS.
a district with shops, housing, offices, park, etc

the shopping center of Le Millenaire is in the city of AUBERVILLIERS.
the offices buildings of Le Millenaire are in Paris 19th.
separated by a canal.






































































































































pictures from icade


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

new headquarters of SFR mobile phone. Saint-Denis City. in front of Stade de France.North of Paris
in construction. update. pictures from JM.



























________

La DEFENSE from the sky.








________

CLAUDE BERNARD DISTRICT. housings. Paris 19 th.
this district is now finished








________


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*ILE SEGUIN.TRAPEZE DISTRICT.* CITY OF BOULOGNE-BILLANCOURT.
suburbs PARIS









picture by guignard


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS PARC JUSSIEU. PARIS*
*Project prize-winner*










*This is a project won by BIG - Bjarke Ingels Group + OFF and it is located at Paris, France*. 
It was submitted to Architecture News Plus (ANP) by BIG - Bjarke Ingels Group. Project's program: Research facility. 










*Project details*










PROJECT NAME Paris PARC 
LOCATION Paris, France 
PROGRAM Research facility 
AREA Project Size: 15000 m2 
YEAR Competition: 2011 (1st prize) 
CLIENT UPMC University 
PROJECT BY BIG - Bjarke Ingels Group + OFF 
TEAM BIG Team: Bjarke Ingels, Andreas Klok Pedersen, Daniel Sundlin, Gabrielle Nadeau, Camille Crepin, Edouard Boisse, Tiina Liisa Juuti, Alexandre Carpentier • OFF Team: Manal Rachdi, Tanguy Vermet, Ute Rinnebach, Daniel Colin, Antonio Rovira, Akram Rachdi, Olfa Kamoon










*Designer's statement*









OH MY god look at this inner architecture

The new multidisciplinary research centre, Paris PARC, located between Jean Nouvel’s Institut du Monde Arabe and the open green park of the Jussieu Campus will become a significant addition to the campus, strengthening the international appeal and openness of the leading French University for Science and Medicine. The facility will bring together academic scholars and the business community, while re-connecting the university physically and visually with the city of Paris.









incredible CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP










Paris PARC is located in the visual axis of the Notre Dame Cathedral in a dense context of university buildings from different historical periods. BIG proposes a building geometry that adapts to the specific conditions of all adjoining sides, optimized for daylight, views and accessibility. The three-dimensional envelope retracts from the neighboring facades, opens up towards the square of Institut du Monde Arabe and the park, and folds into a publicly accessible rooftop landscape, resulting in an adapted sculptural building volume situated between the emblematic architectural monuments of the university.



















A central canyon provides daylight and a visual connection between laboratories and offices. In the atrium a cascade of informal meeting spaces lead to the public rooftop terrace and faculty club. A public stair to the rooftop offers glimpses into the activities of the laboratories which are divided by transparent walls throughout the building to ensure visual connections between the working spaces. The upper levels have panoramic views towards the Notre Dame and the skyline of Paris.



















The Paris PARC becomes the interface between campus life and city life by reuniting the Jussieu Campus with the city of Paris. The iconic view of the Notre Dame Cathedral is brought into the daily life of the building through the large panoramic windows while the façade towards the entrance square is slightly tilted, hence, a mirrored image of the Cathedral becomes visible at eye-level on the square, connecting the building to its iconic location.









pictures archidaily.

my opinion : !!!!!!!!!!!! F A B U L O U S !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*EUROPA CITY. PARIS. by BJARKE INGELS GROUP.*









PROJECT WINNER. AN ARCHITECTURAL VISION FOR EUROPA CITY

*Project* EUR - Europa City
*Designed by* Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG) 
*Partner in Charge* Andreas Klok Pedersen
*Project Leader* Joao Albuquerque, Gabrielle Nadeau
*Collaborators* Tess, Transsolar, Base, Transitec, Michel Forgue
*Team Project* Maren Allen, David Tao, Salvador Palanca, Marcos Bano, Lucian Racovitan, Ryohei Koike, Camille Crépin, Elisa, Wienecke, Léna Rigal, Tiina Liisa Juuti, Jeff Mikolajewski
*Client* Groupe Auchan
*Size 800 000 sqm*
*Location* Paris, France
*Website: www.big.dk*

*Danish practice Bjarke Ingels Grop designs the spectacular Europa City developing a refreshing concept for a location near Paris.*

:applause::applause: _FABULOUS BECAUSE IT'S MY FAVOURITE PROJECT._. i am so happy for that choice. :banana:
________





video in french of europa city project





video in french of europa city project

*EUROPA CITY. PARIS. by BJARKE INGELS GROUPE Danemark.*

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europa_City
europa city wikipedia in french

*EUROPA CITY* is an *800 000 SQM* urban pole including leisure activities, cultural facilities and commerces. 

It is carried(worn) by the *group Auchan* and should be born towards *2021/20222*. 

it will be situated in the municipality of *Gonesse in the department of Val-d'Oise*, very close to the highway A1 and to the airport Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle. 

This project leaning on the *vast project of GRAND PARIS*, its construction should accompany that of GRAND PARIS Express to be served by the red line from its opening. 

*The site should welcome on a 80 hectare surface:*
A vast shopping mall of *500 brands*
An *amusement* park and an *aquatic* park
A *SNOW HALL*
A permanent *circus* and a *theater*
A *dozen of hotels*
A hall for *cultural exhibitions*
A *congress center*




































LOL new project with old french cars..... 2 CV and peugeot 404 on right side LOL


















________

*web site : http://www.europacity.com/*
________

pictures europacitybig.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*A WEBCAM FOR FOLLOWING IN LIVE THE CONSTRUCTION OF TOWER MAJUNGA* :nuts::nuts::nuts:

this webcam is situated at the top of the TOWER MONTPARNASSE.

here the link : http://www.parisinfo.com/musees-monuments-paris/webcam-paris-vu-du-ciel/

look at the height of majunga perhaps 120 meters now 

















pictures http://www.parisinfo.com/musees-monuments-paris/webcam-paris-vu-du-ciel/

fabulous tool i will see if i can follow others constructions sites in Paris.
________

i have seen with this webcam a lot of works around the place/square VENDOME.
around the place VENDOME You can see 5/6 white covered structures, ok the HOTEL RITZ is in renovation.
If a Parisian member could take pictures at the place VENDOME because there are a lot of works there. thanks


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

As you know, 
*the Musée d'Orsay* could have been destroyed during the sixties/seventies. 

Here are projects which would have been able to replace museum of ORSAY.


















phototheque guillaume gillet


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*OFFICE BUILDING. 37 rue de la VICTOIRE. PARIS* *year 1958*

*This Parisian building, dated from 1958, is the first Parisian example of wall curtain applied in a set of offices.*










At number 37 Rue de la Victoire, a teal-blue refurbished cruise liner sits waiting for passengers and a chance to set sail again. 

*Created in 1958 by the architects Jean Balladur and Benjamin Lebeigle*, this lightweight, elegantly curved creation was a revolution when it arrived in the city. 










This was the first entirely moduble building in Paris with no internal structural posts. Built around a steel skeleton, with a flexible skin of glass and steel stretched across the frame, it was nevertheless inside that the difference could truly be appreciated. 










*The Caisse Centrale de Réassurance,* who moved into the structure, were able to appropriate the space as they wished, throwing up temporary non-supporting dividing walls wherever they were needed.

pictures archiguide


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

a building in Chicago or NYC ? NO!
*but a Building 21 rue de Chateaudun in PARIS.*
built by architect FEVRIER. *year 1933*.









picture archiguide


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*LARGEST LUXURY WATCHES STORE IN THE WORLD opens today in PARIS.* *April 15th, 2013*










*BUCHERER Flagship.* 










Carl F. Bucherer is a Swiss Watch luxury retailer, his new Flagship store in the heart of Paris in France has 2200 sqm. 

According to the Brand, the huge flagship store is located in the exact location of Old England store (they have already closed down). 

It is situated on the 9th district between Opera and La Madeleine at Boulevard des Capuccines n.120. 










It is in the true heart of the high touristic area, close by the parisian department stores like Le Printemps and Galeries Lafayette, Garnier Opera, Vendôme Place, etc…

It will be finally a swiss story as the building belongs to Richemont. 
The Swiss luxury group used the fact that the contract of the current tenant comes to an end in order to reposition the store towards luxury and watch making.










Many Brands have already accepted to be present there in the new store:

Cartier, Rolex, Piaget, Breitling, Swatch, Group Chopard, TAG Heuer, Baume & Mercier, Longines, Gucci, etc...... 

.... a quartz watch for 200 euros up to a unique watch with more than 500.000 euros.......

Cartier will have the most beautiful part, with a shop solely.

The store presents all products from watch brands which have been working for several years with the luxury retailer. 










It is a sign of trust and longterm partnership. 

Of course, Carl F. Bucherer presents his own models as they also manufacture beautiful Timepieces. 









pictures lefigaro


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*The biggest solar power plant of Paris inaugurated in the 18th district.* today april 16, 2013

*HALLE PAJOL*

With its 1988 panels which recover *3.500 square meters* of roof, 
the *hall Pajol *in the 18th district, was linked with the network on March 26th of this year.













































pictures metrofrance


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS LA DEFENSE. 19 APRIL 2013.*









flickr eric schaeff


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

flickr pics
Paris La Defense


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*BAGNOLET tower. City of BAGNOLET. East of PARIS. architect elisabeth de portzamparc*

http://www.elizabethdeportzamparc.com/site-fr.php
*tower IGH BAGNOLET....in this website*

Committed project/projet engagé

In dialogue with the planner DELTAVILLE - marketing of the rights to build 2 tower blocks of 37.449 sqm connected with the city center by a cable railway: architects Studios of Elisabeth de PORTZAMPARC.

Constitution of the pool current promoter : leader ICADE PROMOTION with as other partners Cogedim, Groups Gambetta, Groups holy Germain.

Elaboration of the sales agreement of the rights to build current; *deposit of the building permit planned for the first quarter 2013*

*link in french:*
http://www.ecmi-pro.fr/2012-projets-engages/2012-projets-engages-bagnolet-deltaville.html




































pics http://www.ecmi-pro.fr/
________

what can i say ? i don't know !


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MAJUNGA tower update.* 
a picture from franekN flickr.
taken yesterday 23/04/2013.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

canopy halles. paris.
22 april 2013. picture http://promenadedunefleur.blogspot.fr/

















































































pictures leshalles


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*zoo of vincennes. Paris.*
construction update



























pictures benedblog


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

place/square de la republique.paris.
construction site update.
________




































beaugrenelle mall.paris 15th
construction site update.
pictures evous.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Paris. Pyrenees street. mixed operation.*

Center of buses, housing. architects metra & associés

construction site update













































pictures metra & associés


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

this store burned in montmartre district. paris









and is now in re-construction.
evous.fr pictures
________


----------



## A_Supremacy (Apr 26, 2013)

europe yuk


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

nanterre university transports station. in progress
behind arche de la defense.
________

*ONE NATION PARIS*




























*With 112 boutiques on 2 floors, One Nation Paris* showcases a selection of premium brand ready-to-wear clothes and fashion accessories that is unrivalled in France.

The ground floor focuses on Lifestyle and Sportswear, while upstairs are affordable luxury and luxury outlets as well as modular, transient display space where niche brands can rotate with capsule collections and pop-up stores.

It all adds up to a broad choice of combinations, all addressing a single goal: shoppers can spoil themselves at knock-down prices.

With an offering like this, *One Nation Paris is quite simply the biggest Outlet dedicated to fashion and luxury in France.*


















outler center One Nation in construction.
pictures one nation paris.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*MUSEE DE L'HOMME. HUMAN MUSEUM. Trocadero-chaillot palace.Paris*
renovation continues




































________


















LE LOUXOR CINEMA opened its door. kitch egyptian architecture style
________


















les halles.paris contruction renovation continues
________









hotel de la monnaie. renovation continues
________









La Samaritaine mall. waiting of the beginning of the renovation
________









banks Seine river in renovation

all pictures from flickr patricemarieantoine


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

by pieton.flickr.la defense








__________


















by ptimecano.flickr
__________









trapeze-seguin district.city of boulogne-billancourt.south west paris.
rives de seine.fr
__________









cité musicale.musical city.city of boulogne-billancourt.south west paris.
rives de seine.fr
__________

footbridge. flowers quai. city of evry. south east paris.






























































le moniteur.fr.architects DVVD


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

have you seen that:

*Toiture-jardin du centre commercial de la Vache Noire
Adresse*

Carrefour de la Vache-Noire
Arcueil 94110 RN20
Calendrier

Etat d'avancement : Achevé
Livraison : 2007



















and this is for you vonbingen you'll find intersting thing man :cheers:

http://www.20minutes.fr/ext/projets-grands-paris


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you axelferis i have post it in this thread but in previous pages.thanks:cheers:
exactly page 19.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527764&highlight=vache+noire&page=19
my thread of paris is interesting, every pages are interesting....you could show each day a new page, now 33 pages in totality.


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

vonbingen said:


> my thread of paris is interesting, every pages are interesting....you could show each day a new page, now 33 pages in totality.



but then why you deleted dozens of post ?

this thread looks almost useless now...


----------



## ILoveEU (Jul 13, 2013)

Great city! Paris is really..exotic and..a bit Romanian!
Unfortunately, there are too many romanians in Paris..they ruin everything!
Look at this pic, for example! There is a Romanian guy begging for some money...

par by c0c127, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

yes strong picture


----------



## idiootst (Nov 24, 2010)

But aren't it exactly Those western countries (France, Britain, U.K. etc.) that allow tax treaties with 3rd and 2nd world countries to guide away almost all of their real wealth, aren't it exactly those countries who Couldn't control their financial markets and coorporations who are now making the stripping of Africa, Asia, South America's recources and the deterioration of the middle class possible... should I go on, there's a great system called colonialism on wich I could shed a few words if you want to
Look, I'm not saying the poverty of those Romanians is France's fault and yes Romania and other east European countries should take more responsibillity, I've also been to Paris a few times and indeed these beggars are anoying. But may I remind you that we are all players in the same game. As long as we the people of the western nations are silent towards the economic crimes of our governments and coorporations commit I dont think we should complain when some of that poverty decides to beg at our doorsteps.
If I were you guys I would learn on why these people are poor rather then complaining to much about it, because the crisis aint going away just yet so you might find yourself in their place some day:2cents:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

ILoveEU said:


> Great city! Paris is really..exotic and..a bit Romanian!
> Unfortunately, there are too many romanians in Paris..they ruin everything!
> Look at this pic, for example! There is a Romanian guy begging for some money...
> 
> par by c0c127, on Flickr



London seems to know the same :|

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...give-out-free-flights-home.html#ixzz2Zh8OVxvs


----------



## ILoveEU (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow..France looks like a 3-rd world country!
Some Romanian camp in Paris,that is being demolished (Luckily)








Paris is such an ugly city..since Romanians are coming here to do bad things!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

you show some wastelands part of suburban hno:

Do you want i show pics of certain cities located in north europe(belgium,Uk,germany)?
we gonna to laugh hard!! :|


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

ILoveEU said:


> Wow..France looks like a 3-rd world country!
> Some Romanian camp in Paris,that is being demolished (Luckily)
> 
> Paris is such an ugly city..since Romanians are coming here to do bad things!


mmm, something against romanians, maybe?
I think this is trolling, don't you?


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*FOUNDATION PATHE SEYDOUX* by Renzo Piano.
Paris.France. construction site update









most recent picture now




































pictures by http://www.frener-reifer.com/projects/fondation-jerome-seydouxpathe/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS. CARREAU DU TEMPLE*. Iron hall with glass walls and roof.
future sportive cultural center.opening 2014.
construction site update.









underground auditorium with 260 seats









facebook pictures paris2018.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*AEROVILLE MALL.PARIS ROISSY/CDG.*
update. opening in 83 days......at october 17th, 2013.



























pictures roissy mail.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of AUBERVILLIERS*. north of PARIS.
*new conservatoire*.update


















pictures aubervilliers.fr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*City of MELUN SENART. Theater*. by Chaix&Morel.
room with 1600 seats.
south-east of PARIS.









beginning of works


















1600 seats.
pictures facebook.le moniteur.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS. EIFFEL TOWER.*
FIRST LEVEL construction site update.salon/room EIFFEL.




































pictures facebook salon eiffel


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*city of SAINT QUENTIN EN YVELINES*. west of PARIS.
*new national velodrome*.pictures by metronews.update.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS.ZOO of VINCENNES. ROCKS.*








picture http://a398.idata.over-blog.com/


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

*PARIS.FRANCE.
BALARD.FRENCH PENTAGONE*.
construction site update.

pictures http://www.info-chantier-balard.fr/photos






















































__________

*PARIS.VILL'UP.*
30 000 sqm.opening 2014.
update.pictures paris.fr


----------

